# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017



## slbgdt (14 Jan 2017 às 19:35)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2017*

*Link's úteis:*

Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (ex. INAG)

- Lista de barragens e suas características.
- Centro de informação diária, REN.

*Tópicos de anos anteriores*:
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2016
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2015
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2014
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2007


----------



## slbgdt (14 Jan 2017 às 19:35)

Situação a tornar se critica na Galiza.
https://www.google.pt/amp/www.lavoz...3_201701G3P2992.htm?client=ms-android-samsung

No lima Alto Lindoso com 30% Las  Salas com 22% e conchas com 27% de armazenamento


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Jan 2017 às 20:14)

Um facto interessante e que pensava até que já alguém tinha postado por aqui, foi o quão benéfica foi a precipitação do início do mês de dezembro para os armazenamentos do Sotavento Algarvio. 
Claro que não está perfeito e que só estará perfeito quando se atingirem os 100% e as ribeiras continuarem a correr. Aí sim, estaremos bem contentes e descansados. Mas certamente que foi já um grande alívio para os responsáveis pelo abastecimento de água no Algarve. 

As duas barragens responsáveis pelo abastecimento de grande de parte do Algarve entre Albufeira e VRSA (ou de todo o Algarve em caso de necessidade) aumentaram em cerca de 30% o armazenamento só com as chuvas do início de dezembro. Estando agora nos valores mais elevados de armazenamento dos últimos 2 anos (pelo menos).


----------



## dahon (23 Jan 2017 às 20:03)

Muito interessante, se tiver resultados positivos parece ser uma boa forma de implementação de painéis fotovoltaicos. O facto de usar a água para refrigeração dos painéis e assim aumentar a sua eficiência é muito bem pensado.





> *A EDP quer casar a energia hídrica com a solar em Trás-os-Montes*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Fonte:https://www.publico.pt/2017/01/21/e...a-hidrica-com-a-solar-em-trasosmontes-1759105


----------



## trovoadas (1 Fev 2017 às 16:38)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Um facto interessante e que pensava até que já alguém tinha postado por aqui, foi o quão benéfica foi a precipitação do início do mês de dezembro para os armazenamentos do Sotavento Algarvio.
> Claro que não está perfeito e que só estará perfeito quando se atingirem os 100% e as ribeiras continuarem a correr. Aí sim, estaremos bem contentes e descansados. Mas certamente que foi já um grande alívio para os responsáveis pelo abastecimento de água no Algarve.
> 
> As duas barragens responsáveis pelo abastecimento de grande de parte do Algarve entre Albufeira e VRSA (ou de todo o Algarve em caso de necessidade) aumentaram em cerca de 30% o armazenamento só com as chuvas do início de dezembro. Estando agora nos valores mais elevados de armazenamento dos últimos 2 anos (pelo menos).


Agora ainda melhorou mais um pouco com Odeleite nos 78% e Beliche nos 70%. Efectivamente foram boas chuvadas as de fim de Novembro/ inicio de Dezembro. De certo também houve ordens para reter mais água que o normal! O Verão por cá está safo.


----------



## slbgdt (2 Fev 2017 às 06:30)

Alto Lindoso já sente a chuva que cai desde ontem


----------



## huguh (2 Fev 2017 às 13:47)

Por aqui o Douro está a níveis bem baixos do que costuma estar nesta altura do ano, têm sido visíveis nas ultimas semanas as pedras no meio do rio que se costumam ver apenas no verão. Hoje ainda se vêem mas com certeza que a chuva que aí vem vai rapidamente mudar essa situação.

Off topic: já agora pouca gente saberá, mas o Centro de Telecomando de barragens da EDP que se encontra aqui, junto à barragem da Régua vai sair daqui em maio e irá para a zona do Porto. Aos poucos tudo vai saindo daqui e ficamos sem nada...
Vai ser portanto o último Inverno em que iremos ter "o controlo" das barragens de todo o país


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Fev 2017 às 15:14)

huguh disse:


> Por aqui o Douro está a níveis bem baixos do que costuma estar nesta altura do ano, têm sido visíveis nas ultimas semanas as pedras no meio do rio que se costumam ver apenas no verão. Hoje ainda se vêem mas com certeza que a chuva que aí vem vai rapidamente mudar essa situação.
> 
> Off topic: já agora pouca gente saberá, mas o Centro de Telecomando de barragens da EDP que se encontra aqui, junto à barragem da Régua vai sair daqui em maio e irá para a zona do Porto. Aos poucos tudo vai saindo daqui e ficamos sem nada...
> Vai ser portanto o último Inverno em que iremos ter "o controlo" das barragens de todo o país


Faz sentido que isso passe para a EDP produção na Boavista. É muito melhor ter tudo centralizado para a empresa do que espalhado pelo país.


----------



## huguh (2 Fev 2017 às 16:41)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Faz sentido que isso passe para a EDP produção na Boavista. É muito melhor ter tudo centralizado para a empresa do que espalhado pelo país.



não sei se será para a Boavista que vai mas é provável...
já agora deixo aqui duas fotos da Barragem da Régua que encontrei por acaso na internet

o interior de uma das partes da barragem






e o fundo do rio mesmo por baixo da barragem


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 18:09)

Hoje o rio Almonda em Torres Novas, nomeadamente na zona do açude real, já levava uma boa corrente, mas em 2015 já levava mais água do que agora.
Fica os videos para comparação.
O local é precisamente o mesmo.
Hoje já vi também pelo camnho até Torres Novas alguns desabamentos de terras, e hoje por volta do meio-dia, uma das estradas mais movimentadas da cidade foi fechada ao transito devido á queda de um poste que estava numa encosta que desabou. Numa ponta da estrada já estava a policia a fechar a estrada e bem como os funcionários da camara já com motoserras nas mãos.


----------



## slbgdt (3 Fev 2017 às 06:48)

Alto Lindoso a voltar aos níveis de entrada que a fez descarregar o ano passado


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 13:11)

no Douro tudo muito calmo. ainda está mais baixo que ontem e vê-se as pedras no meio do rio como em pleno verão
Alto Lindoso ainda tem muito poder de encaixe, é o que vale


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2017 às 14:51)

huguh disse:


> no Douro tudo muito calmo. ainda está mais baixo que ontem e vê-se as pedras no meio do rio como em pleno verão
> Alto Lindoso ainda tem muito poder de encaixe, é o que vale



Ontem o caudal médio do rio Douro na Régua foi de 123m3/s. Caudal de verão.

A albufeira de Alto Lindoso subiu 9% nos últimos 2 dias. Está agora nos 36,3%.
A enorme albufeira de Alto Rabagão está na casa dos 40%, assim como uma boa parte das grandes barragens do país.


----------



## slbgdt (3 Fev 2017 às 22:21)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem o caudal médio do rio Douro na Régua foi de 123m3/s. Caudal de verão.
> 
> A albufeira de Alto Lindoso subiu 9% nos últimos 2 dias. Está agora nos 36,3%.
> A enorme albufeira de Alto Rabagão está na casa dos 40%, assim como uma boa parte das grandes barragens do país.



Alto Lindoso começou o dia nos 306 e já vai em 309.
Quase não turbinou  mas tem capacidade de encaixe elevada.
Alto Rabagão esteve a abastecer Venda Nova durante estes meses secos.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2017 às 11:16)

*99,5mm* ontem em Montalegre. A albufeira da Paradela agradece. Até porque estava praticamente vazia.

Alto Lindoso está nos 42,5% (cota 312,6m).
O caudal de entrada anda nos 400m3/s. Nada a sair.

Dentro de 12h o vento começará a rodar para noroeste, pondo fim a este episódio de chuva abundante no noroeste.


----------



## slbgdt (4 Fev 2017 às 17:01)

Caniçada já estará a descarregar pelo caudal que o Cávado leva antes de receber o Homem. 
Infelizmente estou na zona centro e não consigo lá ir


----------



## SLM (4 Fev 2017 às 17:48)

Rios a transbordar por Fafe

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=711610668999150&id=241206306039591

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2017 às 18:15)

Rio Homem, esta tarde:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2017 às 19:00)

No último dia do mês de Janeiro de 2017 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 5 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 7. 
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 15 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 17 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Janeiro de 2017 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Janeiro (1990/91 a 2015/16).


----------



## SLM (4 Fev 2017 às 19:03)

Imagens do rio Tâmega em Amarante: 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1330880750291002&id=178377012208054

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1330836130295464&id=178377012208054


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2017 às 19:17)




----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2017 às 20:02)

Bem, o Tâmega já vai com um belo caudal!


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2017 às 16:09)

O rio Sabor, por aqui, também leva muita água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 13:55)

*Alqueva: As comportas fecharam há 15 anos e o resultado é este*
7 fev 2017 · 13:20

Após 2.400 milhões de euros de investimento, 21 anos de obras e 15 a encher, Alqueva produz energia, reforça abastecimento de água a 200.000 habitantes, rega 120.000 hectares e poderá expandir-se para beneficiar mais 47.000.






Na quarta-feira, assinalam-se 15 anos do fecho das comportas da barragem do Alqueva, que ocorreu a 8 de fevereiro de 2002 e marcou o início do enchimento da albufeira, a qual já atingiu várias vezes o pleno armazenamento de 4.150 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, à cota de 152 metros.

Atualmente, a albufeira, localizada no "coração" do Alentejo, no rio Guadiana, armazena 3.143 milhões de metros cúbicos de água e está à cota 147.69 metros e com 78% da capacidade máxima, segundo dados prestados hoje à agência Lusa pela Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infraestruturas do Alqueva (EDIA).

O atual volume da albufeira é "normal e compatível" com o objetivo da barragem: garantir uma reserva estratégica de água capaz de suprir todas as necessidades de água abrangidas pelo projeto durante quatro anos consecutivos de seca extrema, disse à Lusa o presidente da EDIA, José Pedro Salema.

No projeto Alqueva, que é "estruturante" e representa "um forte contributo para o desenvolvimento" do Alentejo, já foram investidos 2.400 milhões de euros, distribuídos pelas valências agrícola, energética e de abastecimento público, disse.

José Pedro Salema faz um balanço "extremamente positivo" do projeto, que teve "adequações", como o aumento da área beneficiada pelo regadio, de 110.000 para 120.000 hectares, e cuja conclusão foi antecipada e termino em 2016, nove anos antes do inicialmente previsto (2025).


Na valência agrícola, a EDIA acabou em 2016 a construção das infraestruturas necessárias para regar os 120.000 hectares previstos e que estão em exploração.

Quanto ao abastecimento público de água, a empresa concluiu, em 2010, as ligações entre a albufeira "mãe" de Alqueva e as quatro albufeiras abrangidas pelo projeto, que pode reforçar, sempre que haja necessidade, o abastecimento público de 13 concelhos do Alentejo com mais de 200.000 habitantes, incluindo os de Beja e Évora.

Na valência energética, além de ter construído as centrais de Alqueva e do Pedrógão, que começaram a funcionar em 2004 e 2006, respetivamente, e foram concessionadas à EDP, a EDIA terminou em 2011 a instalação das cinco centrais mini-hídricas do projeto.

A EDIA aposta também noutras fontes de energia renovável e já instalou pequenas centrais solares fotovoltaicas junto à barragem do Alqueva e nas estações elevatórias do Pisão e da Amoreira e um primeiro conjunto de painéis solares fotovoltaicos flutuantes para produzir energia para abastecer as operações do reservatório de água da Cegonha.

Agora, frisa José Pedro Salema, perspetivam-se "duas novas fases na vida" do Alqueva: o "amplo aproveitamento" das infraestruturas e da água e o aumento da área abrangida pelo regadio em mais 47.000 hectares.

A adesão dos agricultores ao regadio "tem vindo a fazer-se de forma exponencial nos perímetros do Alqueva", que, apesar da "juventude", "já tem uma elevada taxa de adesão", que ronda os 67% em média e que, em alguns casos, ultrapassou os 80% logo nos primeiros dois/três anos.

"Uma taxa de adesão desta ordem de grandeza só pode ser considerada um sucesso e inédito" no panorama agrícola português e transformou a zona abrangida pelo Alqueva no "centro da nova agricultura", frisou.

Atualmente, a EDIA tem 3.500 agricultores clientes que usam a água do Alqueva, dos quais 157 são estrangeiros e exploram cerca de 35.000 hectares na região e, destes, 93 são provenientes de Espanha e o olival é a principal cultura em exploração, indicou.

Segundo um estudo sobre os impactos do projeto, encomendado pela EDIA, os 120 mil hectares beneficiados pelo Alqueva, quando se atingir a planeada adesão ao regadio de 80 a 85%, deverão gerar mais 7.500 postos de trabalho e aumentos de 340 milhões de euros no valor bruto e de 254 milhões de euros no valor acrescentado bruto da produção anual do setor agrícola na região, disse.

Segundo José Pedro Salema, a EDIA tem vindo a desenvolver o projeto para aumentar em 47.000 hectares a área abrangida pelo regadio do Alqueva, que vai implicar um investimento de 220 milhões de euros e cujo financiamento através do Plano Junker está em análise, "aguardando-se para breve uma decisão final".

A expansão do regadio terá impactos diretos e "no ano de cruzeiro" poderá gerar mais 2.630 postos de trabalho e aumentos de 119 milhões de euros no valor bruto e de 89 milhões de euros no valor acrescentado bruto da produção anual do setor agrícola na região.

O projeto global de Alqueva obrigou à construção de uma nova povoação para alojar os cerca de 400 habitantes da "velha" aldeia da Luz, submersa pelas águas da albufeira, num investimento total de cerca de 39 milhões de euros.

Alqueva, na sua capacidade total de armazenamento, é o maior lago artificial da Europa, com uma área de 250 quilómetros quadrados e cerca de 1.160 quilómetros de margens.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/alqueva-as-comportas-fecharam-ha-15-anos-e-o-resultado-e-este


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2017 às 20:52)

Segue assim o caudal do Rio Alviela em Pernes, junto á ponte romana, hoje dia 7/02/17


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2017 às 20:58)

*Maior complexo de barragens do país nasce no Tâmega*

*



*

*Iberdrola vai investir 1500 milhões de euros para construir três barragens na região Norte. O projeto começou com a entrega de um “cheque” de 303 milhões de euros ao Governo de Sócrates, em 2008*

Foi há já nove anos que o Governo do então primeiro-ministro José Sócrates lançou aquele que seria um dos projetos estruturantes da sua política energética de fomento das fontes renováveis. O programa nacional de barragens avançou, em dezembro de 2007, com um lote de uma dezena de projetos que, concessionados por concurso, ampliariam o aproveitamento de energia hídrica no país. No ano seguinte, a espanhola Iberdrola marcaria a sua posição, assegurando quatro dessas novas barragens, mais do que qualquer outra elétrica, incluindo a portuguesa EDP, líder incontestável na produção de eletricidade no país.


*A barragem do Tua não tirou o Amieiro do isolamento*

A infra-estrutura já está a funcionar em pleno. A população ainda não sente benefícios da obra, mas já tem queixas a fazer.

Cerca de dez anos depois de ter sido anunciada, a barragem do Tua já está a funcionar em pleno, com a quota máxima de 170 metros. A população de Amieiro, concelho de Alijó, ainda não sente benefícios da obra, mas já tem queixas: mais humidade e mais nevoeiro, prejudicial para a agricultura, o principal meio de subsistência.

Os cerca de 70 habitantes de Amieiro, aldeia onde, em meados do século passado, viviam mais de três centenas de pessoas, contestam o isolamento a que estão votados. Para irem a Alijó, sede de concelho, gastam mais de 30 euros de táxi. Não têm alternativa: foi-se a ponte, foi-se o teleférico, foi-se a linha ferroviária e a estação de Santa Luzia.

Do passado restam a paisagem, os sons da natureza e uma vida que continua ser a dedicada à agricultura. Alguns ainda têm as hortas à porta de casa, mas muitos foram despojados dos seus terrenos.

É o caso de Alcino Meireles, 81 anos, nascido e criado no Amieiro. “Se fosse agora, não os vendia. Foram 70 oliveiras e outros tantos sobreiros. O dinheiro gasta-se e ficamos sem propriedades, com a barragem veio a humidade, vai acabar com o vinho daqui, é prejudicial para a agricultura, além de que não podemos passar para os outros terrenos do lado de lá da margem do rio”, lamenta o agricultor.

http://rr.sapo.pt/artigo/75464/a_barragem_do_tua_nao_tirou_o_amieiro_do_isolamento?utm_medium=rss


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Fev 2017 às 13:13)

Tenho andado à procura de confirmação, pois também já desconfiava que estes últimos dias de chuva seriam o suficiente para atestar as barragens do Sotavento Algarvio.

Na verdade nem é os pomares que me preocupam em anos prolongados de seca, os campos de golf gastam muito mais agua que os pomares que até tem sistema de rega gota a gota ou em certos casos recorrem a furos.

Aqui segue o video de inicio de descarga da Barragem de Odeleite (a barragem de Odeleite tem sistema de alerta por sirene devido à proximidade de habitações imediatamente a jusante do descarregador.

Ter em conta que este túnel é a saída do descarregador de superfície.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2017 às 14:52)

Já agora, como vai o Alqueva e a barragem do Roxo?


----------



## trepkos (14 Fev 2017 às 18:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já agora, como vai o Alqueva e a barragem do Roxo?



Mau.. estão bastante em baixo. O alqueva também apesar do seu monstruoso tamanho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2017 às 18:13)

Hoje dia 14, segue assim o rio Alviela, em Pernes.


----------



## slbgdt (15 Fev 2017 às 06:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já agora, como vai o Alqueva e a barragem do Roxo?



Alqueva continua a receber um caudal interessante, apesar das barragens espanholas no Guadiana estarem bastante secas.
Apesar disso ainda faltam 4 mts para encher.
A olho e sem muito rigor caberá ainda um Castelo de Bode com capacidade máxima


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2017 às 14:24)

No passado Domingo durante o respectivo trajecto que fiz desde a Serra da Estrela  Castelo Branco  Gavião e por fim Almada sempre com chuva forte pelo caminho verifiquei várias zonas alagadas mais concretamente na transição entre as Beiras.
O Zêzere fruto obviamente do degelo e com a precipitação forte que se tem feito sentir na região estava com um caudal impressionante ainda perto de Manteigas, estou curioso para ver o armazenamento de Castelo de Bode no fim deste mês.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2017 às 15:37)

Por esta foto do Beliche, aparentemente de ontem, deve estar a 1m da cota máxima... tento em conta que as ribeiras ainda trazem bastante agua e que ainda se adivinham mais uns pingos, damos as Barragens do Sotavento Algarvio (responsáveis pelo abastecimento de grande parte do Algarve) como atestadas!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2017 às 02:17)

Nem sei o que dizer...


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Fev 2017 às 07:40)

Que cenário preocupante...
O rio Lena está assim. Parece que estamos em Agosto


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2017 às 09:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nem sei o que dizer...



E esta imagem  / Video não mostra quando a agua vai realmente com um TOM CASTANHO ESCURO e um cheiro intenso a químicos.

Nem sei como á pessoas a comer peixe do Tejo, sendo esta poluição ja do conhecimento de praticamente todos os Portugueses.


----------



## criz0r (22 Fev 2017 às 10:24)

srr disse:


> E esta imagem  / Video não mostra quando a agua vai realmente com um TOM CASTANHO ESCURO e um cheiro intenso a químicos.
> 
> Nem sei como á pessoas a comer peixe do Tejo, sendo esta poluição ja do conhecimento de praticamente todos os Portugueses.



Há cerca de 2 semanas fui passar uns dias a Belver como é habitual para descansar e era já noite quando cheguei a casa. 
Ao passar lado a lado com o Tejo antes de chegar à Barragem de Belver deparei-me com um cheiro muito intenso, típico das fábricas de papel. Só no dia a seguir é que me apercebi que quase de certeza seria da poluição do Rio, isto porque a Central do Pêgo já existe à anos e nunca poderia ser a origem do cheiro.
Sinto-me cada vez mais triste e revoltado com o que se está a passar, estamos a falar de uma Bacia Hidrográfica enorme, que alberga um ecossistema gigante e para não falar da sua importância na Agricultura. Hoje de manhã ao passar a Ponte 25 de Abril verifiquei uma espuma esquisita ao longo da margem sul do Tejo, não sei se não estará tudo relacionado.


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2017 às 10:35)

Eu Vivo pertissimo de Belver e certos dias o Cheiro a químicos é impressionante, praticamente vou as margens do Tejo,

E a degradação é exponencial, cada dia pior. 

E para agravar o pouco caudal, aqui na zona de Abrantes o Tejo parece uma Mini Ribeira. ( Deste factos, em parte ninguém tem culpa, não chove o suficiente )


----------



## criz0r (22 Fev 2017 às 11:13)

srr disse:


> Eu Vivo pertissimo de Belver e certos dias o Cheiro a químicos é impressionante, praticamente vou as margens do Tejo,
> 
> E a degradação é exponencial, cada dia pior.
> 
> E para agravar o pouco caudal, aqui na zona de Abrantes o Tejo parece uma Mini Ribeira. ( Deste factos, em parte ninguém tem culpa, não chove o suficiente )



Provavelmente a comercialização/consumo da típica Lampreia estará em risco na região presumo? 
Sim, o facto de não chover está a agravar ainda mais a situação. Recordo-me não há muito tempo de ver o rio em eutrofização devido à seca que se fez sentir, nessa altura penso que não houve descargas portanto calculo que a situação agora com a poluição seja muito pior.


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2017 às 11:27)

criz0r disse:


> Provavelmente a comercialização/consumo da típica Lampreia estará em risco na região presumo?
> Sim, o facto de não chover está a agravar ainda mais a situação. Recordo-me não há muito tempo de ver o rio em eutrofização devido à seca que se fez sentir, nessa altura penso que não houve descargas portanto calculo que a situação agora com a poluição seja muito pior.



Eu era Pescador Lúdico, simplesmente desisti, tal a imundice que via na Agua, e Actualmente o Peixe típico do Tejo. é praticamente inexistente ( BOGA ; BARBO : ETC ETC ) Morreu tudo.


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2017 às 12:09)

Mesmo a Proposito ;

Deputado do CDS-PP hoje no parlamento ;

http://www.mediotejo.net/tejo-deput...recimentos-sobre-poluicao-no-rio-tejo-cvideo/


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2017 às 12:10)

Foto minha a duas semanas atras :


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2017 às 15:27)

Surreal agora o ministro do ambiente insinua que em pleno SEC21 não existe tecnologia , para fazer analises á agua do Tejo :

SURREAL . ....cuidado com as boias "iluminadas" - Pode algum Boing 727 chocar com elas......Tristeza ;

http://www.mediotejo.net/tejo-deput...recimentos-sobre-poluicao-no-rio-tejo-cvideo/

Vejam as declarações no ultimo terço do Video.


----------



## criz0r (22 Fev 2017 às 16:39)

Eu sei quando é que isto vai ter um fim, quando os turistas no verão se sentarem a comer o seu geladinho na Ribeira das Naus e começarem a ver a espuma a surgir do meio do nada e a sentirem o cheirinho agradável a químicos.
Enquanto isso não acontecer esta pouca vergonha vai continuar desenfreadamente.


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2017 às 18:28)

criz0r disse:


> Eu sei quando é que isto vai ter um fim, quando os turistas no verão se sentarem a comer o seu geladinho na Ribeira das Naus e começarem a ver a espuma a surgir do meio do nada e a sentirem o cheirinho agradável a químicos.
> Enquanto isso não acontecer esta pouca vergonha vai continuar desenfreadamente.



Percebe se perfeitamente que as pessoas que deviam gerir o Rio e o Ambiente

Estão nitidamente a falar do que não Sabem, do que nunca Viram, é inacreditável.


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2017 às 18:31)

Tejo vai gorduroso :


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2017 às 18:47)

*TORRES NOVAS | DESCARGAS SUFOCAM O RIO ALMONDA COM ESPUMA BRANCA *


A denúncia de uma cidadã residente na Zibreira, Maria Helena Pereira, sobre descargas poluentes no rio Almonda, levou o mediotejo.net ao local na sua companhia na tarde de sábado, dia 18, para confirmar a existência da espuma a cobrir a água, tal como se podia ver nas fotografias enviadas para a nossa redação e partilhadas nas redes sociais.

*TORRES NOVAS | RENOVA RECONHECE ACIDENTE COM PASTA DE PAPEL E GARANTE LIMPEZA DO RIO*

*




*


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2017 às 19:02)

Parece que voltamos aos anos 80 nas ultimas semanas


----------



## criz0r (23 Fev 2017 às 10:19)

Incríveis estes vídeos/imagens que nos vêem chegando, estamos em pleno Séc. XXI..


----------



## srr (23 Fev 2017 às 23:03)

Dia 23 02 2017 e o Tejo vai Sujo :

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/vi...ideos/1349532468437102/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2017 às 21:40)

Apesar de ainda abaixo da média, são boas notícias:

_No último dia do mês de Fevereiro de 2017 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se uma s*ubida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas.*
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 19 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 8 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Fevereiro de 2017 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Fevereiro (1990/91 a 2015/16), excepto para a bacia do ARADE._






O Ave e o Lima foram as que mais subiram, de cerca de 35% para 65%


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2017 às 21:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Apesar de ainda abaixo da média, são boas notícias:
> 
> _No último dia do mês de Fevereiro de 2017 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se uma s*ubida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas.*
> Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 19 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 8 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
> ...


A situação no Sado continua bastante preocupante e este inverno já não deverá mudar grande coisa. A Barragem do roxo está a 16% o que é bastante preocupante.
Aqui na minha zona, a barragem do Caia aumentou ligeiramente o seu armazenamento de 42% para 44%, os próximos meses já não são os indicados para abastecer barragens, apenas poderia vir a fazer algumas diferenças caso a primavera fosse chuvosa como no ano passado. Espero que ainda não traga problemas ao armazenamento da população no verão e que o próximo inverno abasteça tudo de uma vez.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2017 às 23:02)

No Algarve, está tudo muito bom e já não se via as barragens com este armazenamento, já há vários anos.

Odeleite: cerca de 94.5%
Beliche: Cerca de 80%
Odelouca: cerca de 56%
Arade: cerca de 65%

Até agora, aonde existia mais necessidade de água, foi bem reposta, principalmente, as barragens do sotavento algarvio.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2017 às 08:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve, está tudo muito bom e já não se via as barragens com este armazenamento, já há vários anos.
> 
> Odeleite: cerca de 94.5%
> Beliche: Cerca de 80%
> ...



Não percebo porque é que Odelouca não sobe mais??  Anda sempre nos 50%


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2017 às 18:13)




----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2017 às 17:28)

Uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2017 às 20:38)




----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2017 às 20:21)

Uma imagem cada vez mais rara de ver no nosso país, um rio no seu melhor esplendor e no seu estado selvagem.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2017 às 02:36)

Estamos em abril e a esmagadora maioria das albufeiras do país continuam a necessitar de água, muitas delas, principalmente no Alentejo a situação é preocupante, como é o caso da albufeira do Roxo. 

Fico abismado e satisfeito claro em ver as albufeiras do Sotavento Algarvio atestadas. Odeleite, está a 40cms da cota máxima.. Aliás, penso que o Beliche só não está assim também por segurança.. pois tem pouca capacidade de descarga quando comparado com a capacidade de caudal os afluentes. Ah, importa salientar que as ribeiras ainda correram bem e que Odeleite tem túnel de descarga para o Beliche, penso que APA trabalhando bem e com umas boas mãozinhas balestra gestão consegue pôr as 2 na cota máxima durante abril.. 

Não me lembro de ver as 'minhas' barragens cheias enquanto o resto do país ainda suspira por chuva. É no mínimo interessante.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2017 às 14:22)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Estamos em abril e a esmagadora maioria das albufeiras do país continuam a necessitar de água, muitas delas, principalmente no Alentejo a situação é preocupante, como é o caso da albufeira do Roxo.
> 
> Fico abismado e satisfeito claro em ver as albufeiras do Sotavento Algarvio atestadas. Odeleite, está a 40cms da cota máxima.. Aliás, penso que o Beliche só não está assim também por segurança.. pois tem pouca capacidade de descarga quando comparado com a capacidade de caudal os afluentes. Ah, importa salientar que as ribeiras ainda correram bem e que Odeleite tem túnel de descarga para o Beliche, penso que APA trabalhando bem e com umas boas mãozinhas balestra gestão consegue pôr as 2 na cota máxima durante abril..
> 
> Não me lembro de ver as 'minhas' barragens cheias enquanto o resto do país ainda suspira por chuva. É no mínimo interessante.


É verdade! Mas a capacidade de armazenamento das barragens do Algarve para algumas do Alentejo nem se compara, no Algarve basta um cheia nos afluentes das barragens para ficarem praticamente abastecidas, aqui no Alentejo e tal como disse à uns dias no seguimento do sul é preciso chover continuamente para a barragem que abastece a minha zona por exemplo ficar bem abastecida.
Situação da barragem em Março:




Bem abaixo da média, o que é preocupante. Já não será a primavera que vai resolver alguma coisa, além disso, nos próximos 10 dias de Abril não se vê precipitação à vista. A servir para regar e abastecer 3 concelhos, no final do verão deverá ficar abaixo dos 30%. Da região do Guadiana, segundo o boletim, esta é uma das que está numa situação mais preocupante.
De todo o Alentejo parece ser mesmo a do Roxo:


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2017 às 15:28)

Boas.
Alguém sabe onde se pode encontrar dados da albufeira da barragem da Aguieira?
Muito sinceramente não percebo que raio de gestão de águas é feito naquela barragem. Durante todo o inverno o nível de água praticamente não mexeu e manteve sempre um nível anormalmente baixo.
Se o resto da primavera for seco poderá estar alí uma situação muito complicada.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2017 às 15:39)

dahon disse:


> Boas.
> Alguém sabe onde se pode encontrar dados da albufeira da barragem da Aguieira?
> Muito sinceramente não percebo que raio de gestão de águas é feito naquela barragem. Durante todo o inverno o nível de água praticamente não mexeu e manteve sempre um nível anormalmente baixo.
> Se o resto da primavera for seco poderá estar alí uma situação muito complicada.


Segundo os dados do SNIRH parece não estar num nível tão baixo:





Mas é estranho, o gráfico mostra 80% de armazenamento em dezembro, mas em janeiro já estava abaixo dos 70%  e em Março voltou para cima dos 80%. Não sei como é essa barragem, nem para que serve, mas é estranho descer e subir o nível tão repentinamente.
http://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3&salbufeirasimbolo=11H/01A


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2017 às 17:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Segundo os dados do SNIRH parece não estar num nível tão baixo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por acaso pelo gráfico dá para ver que aconteceu o mesmo o ano passado.


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2017 às 17:29)

Passo lá prácticamente todas as semanas e o nivel parece igual a Janeiro e Fevereiro. Estranho.

A barragem serve para produção de energia eléctrica e regulação do caudal. Mas a gestão desta barragem sempre me intrigou bastante porque tem algumas nuances que outras não tem.
Uma delas é estar equipada com grupos reversíveis, ou seja consegue bombear água de jusante para montante da barragem a outra é haver um túnel de 8km que liga a albufeira da Barragem das Fronhas (Rio Alva) à albufeira da Aguieira.
Contudo acho que nada disto justifica o facto de neste momento não estar com maior armazenamento.

Edit:

Dados da REN do dia de ontem.


----------



## slbgdt (6 Abr 2017 às 19:18)

@dahon os dados da REN apenas referem armazenamento em termos de reserva para produção de electricidade.


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2017 às 19:43)

slbgdt disse:


> @dahon os dados da REN apenas referem armazenamento em termos de reserva para produção de electricidade.



Essa reversa é entre o nível mínimo de exploração (110m neste caso) e a cota máxima de armazenamento (117m)?


----------



## slbgdt (6 Abr 2017 às 19:52)

dahon disse:


> Essa reversa é entre o nível mínimo de exploração (110m neste caso) e a cota máxima de armazenamento (117m)?



Sim.
Tal como Foz Tua e baixo sabor.
Sendo a tomada de água muito alta o volume útil diminui.
Neste caso a barragem tem 3/4  de capacidade util


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2017 às 20:13)

slbgdt disse:


> Sim.
> Tal como Foz Tua e baixo sabor.
> Sendo a tomada de água muito alta o volume útil diminui.
> Neste caso a barragem tem 3/4  de capacidade util



Obrigado. Já aprendi mais alguma coisa hoje. Já agora o nivel de pleno armazenamento não são os 117m(wikipédia) mas sim 124,7m.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2017 às 20:43)

dahon disse:


> Passo lá prácticamente todas as semanas e o nivel parece igual a Janeiro e Fevereiro. Estranho.
> 
> A barragem serve para produção de energia eléctrica e regulação do caudal. Mas a gestão desta barragem sempre me intrigou bastante porque tem algumas nuances que outras não tem.
> Uma delas é estar equipada com grupos reversíveis, ou seja consegue bombear água de jusante para montante da barragem a outra é haver um túnel de 8km que liga a albufeira da Barragem das Fronhas (Rio Alva) à albufeira da Aguieira.
> Contudo acho que nada disto justifica o facto de neste momento não estar com maior armazenamento.



Uma das razões para existir a barragem da Aguieira é a de controle/defesa de cheias. Essa missão da barragem foi fortemente criticada o ano passado com as repetidas cheias de Coimbra.
Foram feitas uma série de acusações à gestão da barragem, por dar primazia à produção eléctrica ao invés de defesa da cidade, ou seja, a albufeira devia estar sempre preparada para colmatar as subidas repentinas do Mondego sem prejuízo da cidade.

Se olharmos para o gráfico de armazenamento médio, claramente se percebe que a albufeira passa o inverno todo a meio gás (para ter capacidade de encaixe numa eventual cheia do Mondego) e só a partir de Abril é que enche em pleno para a irrigação das culturas nos meses secos.

A questão central é: até que cota deve descer a albufeira no inverno, e quando é que se fecham as comportas para a barragem encher na primavera?!

Foram muitas as vozes, o ano passado, que defenderam que a albufeira não devia de passar de meio o inverno inteiro.
Claro que depois se a Primavera for seca e o verão quente e prolongado, não se consegue encher a albufeira, e outras vozes se levantarão contra a gestão da barragem.


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2017 às 20:59)

@AnDré agora que falaste nisso lembrei-me de uma noticia que era para por aqui há algum tempo.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/01/17/l...ponsabilizada-pelas-cheias-em-coimbra-1758684


----------



## dahon (8 Abr 2017 às 14:00)

Mais cedo eu falasse mais depressa a situação se alterava. Ao passar esta manhã pelo ip3 pude ver que o nível da albufeira subiu bastante esta semana. Agora sim diria que está nos 80% ou até um pouco acima. Assim sendo penso que se confirma a estratégia referida pelo André.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2017 às 12:01)

Excelente reportagem sobre a barragem do Tua, o antes e o depois da sua construção.


----------



## dahon (20 Abr 2017 às 15:07)

É engraçado ver a evolução da opinião das pessoais que realmente lidam com os impactos da barragem. Já o senhor da quercus ...
Muito sinceramente eu acho que a quercus tem um papel muito importante na sociedade portuguesa um dos exemplo mais recentes tem sido a sensibilização da população para as licenças de perfuração e exploração de petroleo e gás na nossa costa. 
Agora o ódio de estimação ás barragens nunca hei-de perceber.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2017 às 01:57)

Depois de um largo período seco, eis que a chuva volta a dar vida às cascatas do Gerês.
Já se nota um aumento do caudal do Lima a chegar a Alto Lindoso.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Mai 2017 às 09:12)

Rio Lena neste estado de seca...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2017 às 14:03)

Situação das Albufeiras em Abril de 2017 .









No último dia do mês de Abril de 2017 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 5 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 7. 
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 27 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 9 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Abril de 2017 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Abril (1990/91 a 2015/16), excepto para a bacia do ARADE.
Evolução do volume armazenado por bacia hidrográfica.









http://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2017 às 19:09)

*26 de Maio 2017*

Situação da albufeira da barragem da *Ribeira da Mula, na Serra de Sintra*: *completamente cheia*, à cota máxima, ou seja, à altura do descarregador de superfície. Não podia estar melhor preparada para o verão. No entanto as ribeiras afluentes levavam fraco caudal, especialmente a própria Ribeira da Mula, o que indica que os terrenos da Serra não estão assim tão saturados e as afluências da escorrência serão insignificantes para compensar os gastos do verão e da evaporação. Por outras palavras, a partir daqui o nível não deve manter-se.











Não é possível circundar a albufeira, pela margem junto à água como habitualmente.










Ribeira da Mula no final do seu curso:





Fotos de Cristina Bastos


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jun 2017 às 20:58)

Barragem do Caia abaixo dos 40% em Maio  Tinha 43% em Abril e desceu para 39.8%, e os meses piores ainda nem chegaram...
Monte da Rocha e Roxo continuam a ser os casos mais preocupantes...


----------



## JCARL (2 Jun 2017 às 23:13)

*Barragem do Açafal - 28/05/2017 11:00:00 (UTC):*
NPA: 112,60 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 112,26 m
Volume Armazenado: >1664 Mm3 (94,60 %) 
Caudal escoado (estimado): ....,... m3/s
Obs. : Campanha de Rega 2017 a decorrer desde 03/04/2017.

*Barragem da Coutada - 28/05/2017 11:00:00 (UTC):*
NPA: 131,00 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 130,80 m
Volume Armazenado Total (2 Anos): 3805 Mm3 (97,78 %)
Volume Armazenado Disponível Anual: 1841 Mm3 (95,51 %)
Caudal escoado (estimado): ...,... m3/s
Obs. : Campanha de Rega 2017 a decorrer desde 26/04/2017.

Informação disponível e actualizada em: www.acafal.pt


----------



## slbgdt (3 Jun 2017 às 08:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Caia abaixo dos 40% em Maio  Tinha 43% em Abril e desceu para 39.8%, e os meses piores ainda nem chegaram...
> Monte da Rocha e Roxo continuam a ser os casos mais preocupantes...



Já foi decretada seca na bacia do sado.
É efectivamente a pior situação de todo o pais


----------



## FSantos (19 Jun 2017 às 23:44)

Perdoem-me a pergunta: Qual o nivel a partir do qual se pode começar a falar em racionamento de água? Recordo-me de há muitos dezenas de anos o aviso ter sido dado já quando não havia nada para poupar. Obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2017 às 02:25)

O Sado está muito grave:






"No último dia do mês de Junho de 2017 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 2 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 10. 
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 18 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 14 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Junho de 2017 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Junho (1990/91 a 2015/16), excepto para as bacias do LIMA, AVE e ARADE."


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2017 às 02:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O Sado está muito grave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bacia do Guadiana, a que está pior é a albufeira do caia, terminou maio com 40% do seu armazenamento e junho com 34%. A câmara municipal aqui de Arronches já lançou medidas para reduzir o consumo de água. A forte onda de calor de junho secou completamente o seu principal afluente e parece que já está prevista outra onda de calor, vamos terminar o verão num ponto bastante crítico, disso já não há dúvidas. Resta-nos rezar para o que o próximo outono/inverno sejam chuvosos ou então, não sei como será...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Jul 2017 às 04:28)

Não há fotos de barragens do Sado?


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2017 às 13:03)

*Proibido regar jardins, encher piscinas e lavar carros*

Quinze localidades do Alentejo vão ter de reduzir o consumo urbano de água imediatamente. Com o país numa situação de seca preocupante - principalmente na bacia hidrográfica do Sado -, vai ser obrigatório reduzir a rega dos jardins e hortas, passará a ser proibido encher piscinas e lavar carros, e devem ser encerradas as fontes decorativas nas localidades de Alcácer do Sal, Aljustrel, Alvito, Ferreira do Alentejo, Grândola, Santiago do Cacém, Sines, Viana do Alentejo, Almodôvar, Castro Verde, Redondo, Alandroal, Arraiolos, Arronches e Borba. Autarquias que terão a partir de hoje reuniões com as autoridades do Ambiente para colocar em prática as medidas.

Esta foi um das decisões da Comissão Permanente de Prevenção, Monitorização e Acompanhamento dos Efeitos da Seca que ontem reuniu pela primeira e que aprovou várias medidas de prevenção e regulação da gestão da água que existe nas albufeiras nacionais, que estão, na sua maioria, cada vez mais vazias: segundo os dados de segunda -feira há 16 albufeiras com reservas de 40% ou menos da sua capacidade.

"A situação é cada dia mais preocupante, principalmente na bacia do Sado, mas parece claro que temos solução para ela", adiantou ao DN o ministro do Ambiente, João Matos Fernandes. O governante salvaguardou que apesar de a atual situação de seca ser a pior desde 1995 "não vai faltar água nas torneiras. Não há restrições para o consumo humano. Aliás estão definidas as prioridades: primeiro os humanos, depois animais, regas agrícolas e piscinas, lavagens etc". E lembrou que a barragem de Alqueva está a dar uma ajuda - devido às suas ligações a albufeiras na região alentejana - a que o impacte da seca não seja tão visível na sua área de influência.








*Peixes podem mudar de barragem*


Entre as medidas aprovadas na reunião em que estiveram os ministros do Ambiente, Agricultura (Capoulas Santos), Mar (Paula Vitorino) e o ministro-adjunto Eduardo Cabrita, contam-se a proibição de fazer furos para a captação de água sem haver um licenciamento - até agora bastava um aviso prévio - e a possibilidade de retirar os peixes das albufeiras do Divor (Évora) e Pego do Altar (Alcácer do Sal), existindo ainda a hipótese de tal acontecer também na represa de Monte da Rocha (Ourique), onde também vão ser colocadas restrições a alguns usos da água. Já a produção de energia elétrica na albufeira de Póvoas e Meadas será condicionada.

João Matos Fernandes explicou ao DN que estão a ser efetuados furos em Odemira, Arraiolos, Avis, Borba, Alandroal e Mértola para melhorar o abastecimento às populações e que foi feito um investimento de 510 milhões de euros na pré-reserva de camiões cisterna para o caso de ser necessário levar agua aos sistemas de abastecimento mais isolados.

O Ministério da Agricultura adiantou, entretanto, que em Outubro vão ser distribuídos 400 milhões de euros a todos os agricultores devido à antecipação, autorizada pela Comissão Europeia, dos pagamentos da Politica Agrícola Comum.
http://www.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/p...carros/ar-AAotaLA?li=BBoPWjC&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Nickname (28 Jul 2017 às 17:38)

Rio Vouga, no concelho de Sátão, 20km depois da nascente


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2017 às 14:11)

Situação das albufeiras em Julho de 2017:
A situação do Sado mete medo ao susto 




Barragem do Caia a 28.2% quando a média normal para esta altura era suposto ser acima dos 50%


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 14:18)

@joralentejano 28% é manifestamente mau, a Barragem deve estar literalmente ás moscas.


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2017 às 14:24)

criz0r disse:


> @joralentejano 28% é manifestamente mau, a Barragem deve estar literalmente ás moscas.



É muito importante que o próximo ano hidrológico seja bom, senão vão haver sérios problemas (ainda maiores que os atuais) em algumas localidades principalmente no Alentejo Interior.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2017 às 14:28)

criz0r disse:


> @joralentejano 28% é manifestamente mau, a Barragem deve estar literalmente ás moscas.


A última vez que lá estive foi em Abril com 43%, e já dava uma grande tristeza. No inicio de Setembro irei lá outra vez, visto estarmos (se fosse normal) a terminar o verão e aí veremos como estará, nem consigo imaginar porque este é o nível mais baixo registado na história desta barragem. Caia, Abrilongo e Vigia são os casos mais preocupantes da bacia do Guadiana. Resta-nos rezar para que o próximo ano hidrológico seja extremamente bom.


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 14:33)

Vamos esperar, que realmente não venham mais episódios extremos de calor porque a situação está a complicar-se bastante.
Já quando fui o mês passado a Idanha-a-Nova, verifiquei que os níveis das diversas Barragens por onde passei, estavam bem abaixo do que é suposto. Montargil,Pracana, e Fratel também não estão nada famosos.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2017 às 14:52)

criz0r disse:


> Vamos esperar, que realmente não venham mais episódios extremos de calor porque a situação está a complicar-se bastante.
> Já quando fui o mês passado a Idanha-a-Nova, verifiquei que os níveis das diversas Barragens por onde passei, estavam bem abaixo do que é suposto. Montargil,Pracana, e Fratel também não estão nada famosos.


Está tudo no limite. A partir de quarta-feira, vamos voltar ás temperaturas acima dos 35ºC e a rondar por vezes os 40ºC portanto, ainda se vai complicar mais, se for assim o mês todo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Ago 2017 às 14:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Está tudo no limite. A partir de quarta-feira, vamos voltar ás temperaturas acima dos 35ºC e a rondar por vezes os 40ºC portanto, ainda se vai complicar mais, se for assim o mês todo.




E avizinha se mais um mês quente , enfim a partir de quarta já quase não desce a temperatura .


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 16:09)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> E avizinha se mais um mês quente , enfim a partir de quarta já quase não desce a temperatura .



O Mês de Agosto, à priori e de acordo com as previsões estará dentro dos parâmetros climatológicos normais. Uma vez terminada a tradicional época da Nortada (Junho/Julho) e consequente estabilização da Atmosfera, dá-se início ao ao mês de Agosto que por regra tende a ser sempre um mês quente. 

Vamos ver é se a sorte não será madrasta e o mês acaba por ser infernal. Aguardemos.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 17:03)

As águas do Rio Tejo no seu Vale, já estão a entrar em eutrofização. Ontem constatei isso de perto na Praia do Alamal, já tem as algas típicas de situações deste género. A Barragem de Belver tem mantido as comportas fechadas e nem o Fratel tem feito as habituais descargas diárias. É deprimente, ver o leito do rio em V.Nova da Barquinha e Constância, se não começar a chover a sério nos próximos tempos para começar a lavar a cinza e os próprios rios temo que a situação chegue a um ponto crítico.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 17:06)

criz0r disse:


> As águas do Rio Tejo no seu Vale, já estão a entrar em eutrofização. Ontem constatei isso de perto na Praia do Alamal, já tem as algas típicas de situações deste género. A Barragem de Belver tem mantido as comportas fechadas e nem o Fratel tem feito as habituais descargas diárias. É deprimente, ver o leito do rio em V.Nova da Barquinha e Constância, se não começar a chover a sério nos próximos tempos para começar a lavar a cinza e os próprios rios temo que a situação chegue a um ponto crítico.




Chuva a sério só lá para meio/fim de setembro , ainda vamos ter que aguentar com uma onda de calor que vem para a semana , e as barragens já estão secas infelizmente , mas a chuva tem que vir .


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2017 às 14:17)

*Armazenamento de água desceu em todas bacias hidrográficas no mês de agosto*
A quantidade de água armazenada em agosto desceu em todas as bacias hidrográficas de Portugal continental, comparativamente ao mês anterior, segundo o Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH).
No último dia de agosto, comparativamente a igual período do mês anterior, das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas verificou-se uma descida em todas as bacias, de acordo com o boletim de armazenamento de albufeiras do SNIRH, hoje divulgado.

Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, nove apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 21 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40%.

Em agosto, os níveis de armazenamento de água ficaram abaixo da média em nove bacias hidrográficas e apenas três apresentaram valores superiores.

A bacia do Ave está a 74,4% da sua capacidade, Guadiana a 70%, Cávado a 65,2%, Douro a 62,7%, Tejo a 61,6%, Barlavento a 60,1%, Mondego a 58,2%, Mira a 57,7%, Lima a 56,4%, Arade a 47,9%, Oeste a 47,1% e o Sado a 19,2.

O SNIRH indica que os armazenamentos de agosto de 2017, por bacia hidrográfica, apresentaram-se inferiores às médias dos valores do mesmo mês nos períodos referência de 1990/91 a 2015/16, exceto para as bacias do Cávado/Ribeiras Costeiras, Ave e Arade.

A cada bacia hidrográfica pode corresponder mais do que uma albufeira, segundo o SNIRH.
____________

A Situação no Sado é mesmo extremamente preocupante:






A chuva continua a ser uma miragem, qualquer coisa que se aproxime da PI desaparece logo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Set 2017 às 14:24)

Este ano na de montargil consegue estar pior que é 2012, já há muito que não via o nivel tão baixo, acho que desde de 2005.


----------



## vamm (4 Set 2017 às 23:26)

A barragem do Monte da Rocha está mesmo nas cascas, a 10%. Até a saída para o canal já se vê. É de cortar o coração assistir a tudo isto


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2017 às 19:30)

vamm disse:


> A barragem do Monte da Rocha está mesmo nas cascas, a 10%. Até a saída para o canal já se vê. É de cortar o coração assistir a tudo isto


Ia referir mesmo isso, a situação na bacia do Sado é bastante preocupante, há barragens a 10% da sua capacidade de armazenamento, devem estar literalmente ás moscas.
Infelizmente a chuva continua a ser uma grande miragem...


----------



## cepp1 (5 Set 2017 às 20:03)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/ba...ourique-muito-perto-do-limite-infimo_v1020592

reportagem sobre a dita barragem, fosse eu a mandar no pais e a água só estava ligada duas ou 3 horas por dia!!!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2017 às 00:55)

Orion disse:


> Criada para aguentar 5 anos de seca... com projeções dos anos 80 porventura? Tens uma ideia da evolução do consumo?


Há muitas barragens que são criadas para uma coisa e depois são utilizadas para outras ou para muitas mais coisas, tenho o exemplo de uma, a que abastece o meu concelho. Foi criada apenas com a intenção de servir para rega, mas entretanto neste momento, serve para rega e para abastecer 3 concelhos. Até tem muita capacidade para isto tudo, mas era preciso que as situações de seca como esta que estamos a passar atualmente não fossem cada vez mais frequentes, penso que nunca se pensou nisso quando foi colocada a hipótese de abastecer todos estes concelhos. Estou para ver, qual será o plano quando esta barragem não tiver água suficiente para tudo. Nunca se viu tal nível como o que se vê agora, 23% é uma desgraça, desde que o verão começou desceu mais de 20%. E o pior disto tudo é que não se vê uma única gota de água nos modelos e tal como já disse, as previsões sazonais não estão muito famosas, apesar de saber que valem o que valem.


----------



## cepp1 (6 Set 2017 às 01:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Há muitas barragens que são criadas para uma coisa e depois são utilizadas para outras ou para muitas mais coisas, tenho o exemplo de uma, a que abastece o meu concelho. Foi criada apenas com a intenção de servir para rega, mas entretanto neste momento, serve para rega e para abastecer 3 concelhos. Até tem muita capacidade para isto tudo, mas era preciso que as situações de seca como esta que estamos a passar atualmente não fossem cada vez mais frequentes, penso que nunca se pensou nisso quando foi colocada a hipótese de abastecer todos estes concelhos. Estou para ver, qual será o plano quando esta barragem não tiver água suficiente para tudo. Nunca se viu tal nível como o que se vê agora, 23% é uma desgraça, desde que o verão começou desceu mais de 20%. E o pior disto tudo é que não se vê uma única gota de água nos modelos e tal como já disse, as previsões sazonais não estão muito famosas, apesar de saber que valem o que valem.



e é normal que com um verão uma barragem desca de 43% para 23%?? A mim não me parece e mais do que a falta de chuva, com certeza se nós portugueses e no mundo desenvolvido em geral, não déssemos a água como algo garantida, que é só abrir a torneira e já está, talvez as barragens não descessem tanto os níveis de agua armazenada. Nas cidades onde vivo Leiria e Caldas quantos dias neste verão não está a cair a aquela chuva morrinha e as rotundas são todas regadas a mesma todos ou quase todos os dias!! Com certeza não haveria necessidade de tanta rega.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2017 às 01:58)

cepp1 disse:


> e é normal que com um verão uma barragem desca de 43% para 23%?? A mim não me parece e mais do que a falta de chuva, com certeza se nós portugueses e no mundo desenvolvido em geral, não déssemos a água como algo garantida, que é só abrir a torneira e já está, talvez as barragens não descessem tanto os níveis de agua armazenada. Nas cidades onde vivo Leiria e Caldas quantos dias neste verão não está a cair a aquela chuva morrinha e as rotundas são todas regadas a mesma todos ou quase todos os dias!! Com certeza não haveria necessidade de tanta rega.


Sim, no caso desta barragem, é perfeitamente normal. Todos os dias é utilizada imensa água, tanto para abastecer a população como para rega. Tal como já disse, esta barragem foi criada apenas para servir para rega, mas entretanto pensou-se que também teria capacidade para abastecer a população e na verdade, tal como já disse, até tem mas era preciso que secas como esta que estamos a passar atualmente não fossem cada vez mais frequentes no futuro. E sim, realmente é verdade, são poucas as pessoas que têm noção daquilo que se passa porque está sempre garantido, abrir a torneira e haver sempre água, como é óbvio não é diminuir as vezes que a relva dos jardins é regada que vai fazer com que haja mais água armazenada nas barragens, há outras coisas que influenciam mais isso.


----------



## vagas (6 Set 2017 às 02:04)

Bacia do Sado mais propriamente no Pêgo do Altar , zona de Santa Susana , está ponte Romana não estava fora de água a mais de 18 anos 


Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kikofra (6 Set 2017 às 11:44)

Alguém sabe onde posso ver o estado da barragem de Crestuma? A água na lomba está bastante baixa


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2017 às 13:21)

cepp1 disse:


> e é normal que com um verão uma barragem desca de 43% para 23%?? A mim não me parece e mais do que a falta de chuva, com certeza se nós portugueses e no mundo desenvolvido em geral, não déssemos a água como algo garantida, que é só abrir a torneira e já está, talvez as barragens não descessem tanto os níveis de agua armazenada. Nas cidades onde vivo Leiria e Caldas quantos dias neste verão não está a cair a aquela chuva morrinha e as rotundas são todas regadas a mesma todos ou quase todos os dias!! Com certeza não haveria necessidade de tanta rega.



No Alentejo há que ter em conta uma variável que noutros pontos do país é mais residual, que é a *evaporação da água*.
Os ribeiros secam, e as albufeiras das barragens são pouco profundas, mas extensas. Há dias em que a evaporação pode significar -1cm de altura nas albufeiras.


----------



## cepp1 (9 Set 2017 às 18:27)

AnDré disse:


> No Alentejo há que ter em conta uma variável que noutros pontos do país é mais residual, que é a *evaporação da água*.
> Os ribeiros secam, e as albufeiras das barragens são pouco profundas, mas extensas. Há dias em que a evaporação pode significar -1cm de altura nas albufeiras.


Obrigado por estas sempre boas explicações!!! Sempre aprender sobre o clima aqui!!


----------



## cepp1 (13 Set 2017 às 08:55)

https://centrotv.pt/rio-ceira-esta-seco-no-concelho-da-pampilhosa-da-serra/

Isto está a ficar complicado!!!


----------



## kikofra (13 Set 2017 às 13:31)

https://www.csmonitor.com/World/Eur...t-priority-to-provide-drinking-water?cmpid=FB


----------



## Stinger (18 Set 2017 às 00:54)

Como andam as bacias no norte ? O meu poco de 20 m secou 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2017 às 09:09)

kikofra disse:


> https://www.csmonitor.com/World/Eur...t-priority-to-provide-drinking-water?cmpid=FB





> Water has sporadically been scarce in this part of southern Europe for centuries. But Portuguese Environment Secretary Carlos Martins tells The Associated Press that "*it has gotten worse with climate change*."


Se esse senhor diz isso, quem sou eu para o contrariar? Eu não sou político...

As secas são por natureza repetitivas. A utilização da água é que tem sido incrementada nas últimas décadas, nomeadamente para a agricultura. E a bacia do Sado é um excelente exemplo.

Mesmo este ano parece-me que na bacia do rio Lima "pensaram" que choveria mais durante a primavera.
E passaram a turbinar normalmente na parte final do inverno.
Como não terão "pensado" bem, a barragem do Lindoso está agora muito mais baixa do que o esperado.
Mesmo sendo primavera e verão secos, não o foram de forma EXTREMA, porque os aquíferos no NO ainda não estão tão baixos como no resto do país.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2017 às 09:22)

cepp1 disse:


> https://centrotv.pt/rio-ceira-esta-seco-no-concelho-da-pampilhosa-da-serra/
> 
> Isto está a ficar complicado!!!



O pior disto é que a gestão das barragens devia ser prioritária na manutenção do caudal ecológico nas situações de seca, relegando para 2º plano a gestão energética.
Podemos produzir energia de outras fontes (mesmo fósseis) mas não podemos deixar morrer um rio, com todas as implicações ecológicas assentes num plano de água natural - as secas naturais preservaram sempre a vida animal e vegetal de uma maneira ou de outra. As secas artificiais não tem essa capacidade.


----------



## vamm (22 Set 2017 às 23:04)

Achei que iam querer ver isto.
Começa a ser complicado abastecer aldeias e vilas, a barragem está tão baixa que já se vê a entrada para o canal de rega do alto sado. É desolador olhar para este lugar cada vez que lá passo


----------



## vamm (22 Set 2017 às 23:09)

cepp1 disse:


> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/ba...ourique-muito-perto-do-limite-infimo_v1020592
> 
> reportagem sobre a dita barragem, fosse eu a mandar no pais e a água só estava ligada duas ou 3 horas por dia!!!


A barragem é pouco profunda e infelizmente está a abastecer uma vasta área: desde a zona de ourique até almôdovar. Para mal dos nossos pecados, ainda vão querer ligá-la a outras áreas do concelho de Odemira, mas tudo isso só faria sentido sem o Alqueva ali tivesse chegado. Coisa que não aconteceu.


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2017 às 10:21)

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...medium=recomendadas&utm_campaign=afterArticle

Imagens de um ano de seca terrível, que está a tomar proporções alarmantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2017 às 22:31)

MSantos disse:


> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...medium=recomendadas&utm_campaign=afterArticle
> 
> Imagens de um ano de seca terrível, que está a tomar proporções alarmantes.




A barragem está a 8%? 
Impressionante, ainda para mais é numa zona tão quente, vai levar muito calor para a semana...


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2017 às 10:56)

27 DE SETEMBRO DE 2017 08:42

*Seca destapa ponte escondida há 19 anos*

*




*

Antiga ponte na região do Alentejo tem estado submersa pelas águas da barragem do Pego do Altar

Há duas décadas que a ponte de Rio Mourinho estava submersa pelas águas da barragem do Pego do Altar (Alcácer do Sal), mas a seca que tem atingido o Alentejo provocou a descida do nível da albufeira, destapando a antiga passagem entre as localidades de Santa Susana e São Cristóvão. A ponte, com cerca de 30 metros, foi construída há 200 anos e o seu regresso à luz do dia atesta o pesadelo que a falta de chuva representa para a bacia do Sado, onde as albufeiras registam uma média de 19,2% da sua capacidade. Em ano normal estariam nos 46%.

A barragem do Pego do Altar tem hoje 8% da sua capacidade, traduzidos em cerca de sete milhões de metros cúbicos, nas contas do coordenador da Associação de Regantes, Gonçalo Lince de Faria, dos quais cinco milhões são para garantir a sobrevivência dos peixes. Já foram retiradas várias toneladas de carpas e outras espécies para diminuir a carga piscícola. "Em 70 anos de barragem houve poucos com uma seca tão grande", sublinha, recordando que a associação optou por ratear a área de arroz em 40%, logo em abril, para que a água não faltasse de vez.

O prejuízo estende-se à pecuária na maioria das zonas do país, com os produtores a alimentarem o gado à mão, enquanto o governo aciona o "alerta laranja" e já admite rigor na preparação da próxima campanha agrícola, antes dos investimentos dos empresários nas sementeiras.

Vamos ter de articular com o Ministério da Agricultura, perceber quais são as espécies que exigem mais água e regiões de maior risco, para darmos um sinal aos produtores sobre o que devem fazer", avança o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins, admitindo que, por exemplo, a produção de arroz venha a ter um ano pouco recomendável.

Será um tema para debater a 2 de outubro na reunião da Comissão de Gestão de Albufeiras, admitindo Carlos Martins que o abastecimento público esteja assegurado para os próximos três meses nas regiões mais críticas, sem excluir dificuldades, caso se mantenha a falta de chuva. Sobretudo nas zonas que dependem de águas subterrâneas, já que a ausência de precipitação impede a recarga de aquíferos.

Os fluxos de água proveniente de Espanha, que também atravessa um período de seca, merecem atenção do governo. O secretário de Estado admite que os caudais ecológicos estão a respeitar os acordos ibéricos, mas Carlos Martins receia que a "diminuição da quantidade de água afete a sua qualidade" do lado de cá da raia. Francisco Ferreira, presidente da Zero, diz que o cumprimento por parte de Espanha dos caudais "é essencial" para os abastecimento português, alegando que há o risco de a seca prosseguir: "Temos de antever as consequências para saber lidar coma falta de água."


https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/seca-destapa-ponte-escondida-ha-19-anos-8801172.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2017 às 00:08)

Portugal (pelo menos o Sul) está perto de se tornar Califórnia 2.0, aliás, as características climáticas nem são muito diferentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2017 às 11:28)

*Armazenamento de água volta a descer em Setembro*
02 out, 2017 - 10:31

No último dia do mês, verificou-se, relativamente a Agosto, uma descida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas.



Foto: DR
A quantidade de água armazenada em Setembro voltou a descer em todas as bacias hidrográficas de Portugal continental, na comparação com Agosto, segundo o Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH).

No último dia do mês de Setembro, verificou-se, relativamente ao final do mês anterior, uma descida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas, de acordo com o boletim de armazenamento de albufeiras do SNIRH, divulgado esta segunda-feira.

Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, três apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 23 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do total.

No último dia de Agosto, comparativamente a igual período do mês anterior, registou-se uma descida em todas as bacias monitorizadas.

Em Setembro, a maior parte dos armazenamentos por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento deste mês no período de referência (1990/91 a 2015/16), sendo as exceções Cávado/Ribeiras Costeiras, Ave e Arade.

O Sado apresenta um armazenamento de 18,2% contra uma média de 42,6%.

No Oeste, a percentagem indicada no SNIRH é de 43,6%, no Lima 51,4% e no Mondego 52,5%, enquanto o Mira tem 55,9%.

O Cávado, regista 62,1% da sua capacidade, o Ave de 56,8% e o Arade 45,2%.

A cada bacia hidrográfica pode corresponder mais do que uma albufeira, segundo o SNIRH.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/94712/armazenamento_de_agua_volta_a_descer_em_setembro


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2017 às 20:01)

Acabamos Setembro e as barragens continuam a descer bastante e já não é só o Alentejo que está com problemas:
*Seca por mais três meses. Barragem em Viseu em risco de ficar em níveis críticos*
*A manter-se a atual falta de chuva e temperaturas elevadas dentro de um mês pode existir falta de água na Barragem de Fagilde, no distrito de Viseu.*

Os próximos três meses vão continuar a ser de pouca chuva e temperaturas mais elevadas que os valores médios. O que vai agravar a situação de seca que se vive em Portugal e pode levar mesmo a que o armazenamento na Barragem de Fagilde, que abastece os concelhos de Viseu, Mangualde, Nelas e Penalva do Castelo, atinja níveis críticos.

Esta foi uma das questões analisadas na reunião desta segunda feira da Comissão Permanente de Prevenção, Monitorização e Acompanhamento dos Efeitos da Seca, encontro onde ficou claro que segundo as previsões científicas "tudo aponta para que a tendência deste mês de outubro, de menos precipitação e temperaturas mais elevadas que os valores médios, se prolongará para novembro e dezembro", adiantou ao DN, o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins.

O governante frisou também que as reservas subterrâneas em todo o interior do país estão a reduzir, o que pode criar problemas no abastecimento de água, sendo que manter o abastecimento das populações é a principal preocupação.

De acordo com o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, neste momento há 17 albufeiras que estão numa situação crítica de armazenamento, tendo ainda aumentado o número de barragens que estão sob vigilância.
________________

Entretanto aqui na zona:
Barragem do Caia: Agosto: *23.3%* Setembro: *20.1%*
Barragem do Abrilongo:  Agosto: *18.8%* Setembro: *16.1%*

Da bacia do Guadiana, a barragem que está na situação mais critica é a da Vigia que terminou Setembro com *10.6% *
O resto já sabe, o Sado está numa situação extremamente critica. Esta seca está a tomar proporções assustadoras e muito preocupantes em todos os sentidos.


----------



## JCARL (2 Out 2017 às 20:52)

*Vila Velha de Ródão:

Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola do Açafal - Barragem do Açafal - 01/10/2017 10:00:00 (UTC):*
NPA: 112,60 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 105,04 m
Volume Armazenado: 627 Mm3 (25,80 %) 
Caudal escoado (estimado): ....,... m3/s
Obs. : Campanha de Rega 2017 a decorrer.

*Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola da Coutada/Tamujais - Barragem da Coutada - 01/10/2017 10:00:00 (UTC):*
NPA: 131,00 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 126,88 m
Volume Armazenado Total (2 Anos): 2245 Mm3 (58,98 %)
Volume Armazenado Disponível Anual: 342 Mm3 (17,97 %)
Caudal escoado (estimado): ...,... m3/s
Obs. : Campanha de Rega 2017 a decorrer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2017 às 23:13)

*Seca agrava-se. Governo vai pedir a agricultores que substituam culturas de regadio*
02 out, 2017 - 22:32

Até ao final do ano espera-se chuva abaixo da média. 80% do território está em situação de seca.



Culturas como o arroz consomem muita água. Foto: Everett Kennedy Brown/EPA
O Governo pondera pedir a alguns agricultores que substituam as culturas que exigem o consumo de muita água por outras, tendo em conta a situação de seca que nos próximos meses poderá agravar-se.

Com as previsões a apontar para um final de ano com precipitação abaixo da média, o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins, diz à Renascença que é preciso começar a planear com os agricultores.

“Este ano tivemos na bacia do sado problemas com o arroz. Temos culturas, como o tomate, o melão e alguns cereais que são espécies adoptadas para regadio, e nesses casos o que vamos fazer é pedir que se faça uma substituição na sementeira para o próximo ano em determinadas regiões”, explica, acrescentando que “o pior que se podia fazer era as pessoas avançarem para sementeiras e daí a pouco perderem os custos da sementeira.”

A falta de chuva está na origem do problema, mas há factores que o agravam, como o excesso de captações, explica Carlos Martins. “Portugal está a ver também, de uma maneira geral, desde Trás-os-Montes, Beira e Alentejo, sobretudo no interior, um número muito elevado de captações, nomeadamente para fins agrícolas. A consequência é um rebaixamento dos níveis freáticos e coloca em perigo aquilo que são as disponibilidades das águas subterrâneas para os locais que dependem exclusivamente destas para os vários usos.”

O Governo está a acompanhar a situação, garante o secretário de Estado. Por enquanto a percentagem do território afectada não aumentou, mantendo-se nos 80%, mas nesse espaço a disponibilidade de água decresceu.

“Estamos a monitorizar e a acompanhar com a Protecção Civil, com a Associação Nacional dos Municípios Portugueses e com as Águas de Portugal. Estimamos que 5.000 pessoas possam estar ainda em pequenos núcleos territoriais que são abastecidos por autotanque, sendo certo que em Bragança as águas de Portugal já começaram a colocar em funcionamento a barragem das Veiguinhas e já suprimos alguns dos problemas que havia naquela região”, conclui Carlos Martins.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/94783/sec...substituam_culturas_de_regadio?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2017 às 23:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Seca agrava-se. Governo vai pedir a agricultores que substituam culturas de regadio*
> 02 out, 2017 - 22:32
> 
> Até ao final do ano espera-se chuva abaixo da média. 80% do território está em situação de seca.
> ...


Ponho uma questão, será que os agricultores de regadio estão preparados para o sequeiro?


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2017 às 18:20)

*Há mais de 40 anos que não havia tão pouca água na albufeira do Caia, que é a maior do distrito*
Há mais de 40 anos que não havia tão pouca água na Barragem do Caia. A maior albufeira do distrito de Portalegre tem capacidade para armazenar 203 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, mas só tem cerca de 40 milhões (dados do snirh no final de Setembro - imagem em baixo). 
Em declarações à Rádio Portalegre, o gestor da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, Aristides Chinita, revelou que a falta de precipitação obriga a antecipar para o dia 16 de Outubro o encerramento da campanha de rega e a cancelar o fornecimento para as culturas de outono/inverno.
Apesar da capacidade de armazenamento da albufeira se encontrar muito baixa, Aristides Chinita, indicou que o abastecimento de água às populações servidas pela albufeira está assegurado para os próximos 3 anos.
A albufeira do Caia serve os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior, Arronches e Monforte.
Fonte: Rádio Portalegre
Imagens do estado da barragem aqui
___________
Sinceramente, não sei como é que estão assegurados mais 3 anos de abastecimento ás populações, para além de estar quase abaixo dos 20%, a própria qualidade da água começa a tornar-se bastante má (apesar de ser tratada). É estranho, mas pronto, mal de nós se continuássemos assim mais esse tempo.


----------



## belem (3 Out 2017 às 18:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ponho uma questão, será que os agricultores de regadio estão preparados para o sequeiro?



Tendo em conta a região e o historial climático, deveriam estar, mas muitas pessoas só se lembram de utilizar os recursos hídricos convenientemente, quando estes começam mesmo a escassear.

Esbanjamento e utilização inconveniente de água é até uma prática bastante comum no Alentejo, por isso, a falta de água nas albufeiras e nas barragens,  é também uma consequência disso mesmo, e não apenas do clima, porque se formos pelo clima, já houve bastante pior.


----------



## cepp1 (3 Out 2017 às 18:47)

2017 foi o ano que choveu menos?? não choveu menos em 2005?? e em 2012?


----------



## cepp1 (3 Out 2017 às 18:49)

belem disse:


> Tendo em conta a região e o historial climático, deveriam estar, mas muitas pessoas só se lembram de utilizar os recursos hídricos convenientemente, quando estes começam mesmo a escassear.
> 
> Esbanjamento e utilização inconveniente de água é até uma prática bastante comum no Alentejo, por isso, a falta de água nas albufeiras e nas barragens,  é também uma consequência disso mesmo, e não apenas do clima, porque se formos pelo clima, já houve bastante pior.



está tudo dito, eu nunca vi tanta água a desaparecer em tão pouco tempo!! Já contei isto aqui mas não custa repetir. Tenho amigos agricultores alentejanos, agora está na moda a Amêndoa no Alentejo segundo eles. Perguntei quantas horas regavam por dia as amendoeiras. Resposta: 8 horas por dia!!! Depois querem água, vamos no bom caminho!!! Não há chuva que aguente!!!


----------



## belem (3 Out 2017 às 21:19)

Em algumas partes do Alentejo, também existem olivais enormes intensivos geridos por empresas estrangeiras, que até durante o verão andam a ser irrigados (a oliveira como sabem, precisa de verões secos)...
Não podemos gerir água «à espanhola», porque senão acabamos com áreas estéreis gigantescas em poucos anos.
Em quase todo o tipo de produção, nunca poderemos competir em quantidade para vencer a concorrência com preços baixos, mas sim em qualidade, apostando em produtos tradicionais únicos, de qualidade organoléptica elevada, que sejam produzidos de forma sustentável e amiga do ambiente.
Tudo o que temos no Alto Alentejo, está em regime de sequeiro e até é habitat de uma variedade enorme de animais.
Perto de Óbidos, já tenho culturas mais exigentes em água e em frio, mas isso é normal, penso eu.
No entanto e apesar de ter lá algumas nascentes, até lá tenho coletores de chuva e estou a ver se consigo preparar coletores de nevoeiro também.


----------



## Nickname (4 Out 2017 às 12:45)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Out 2017 às 17:09)

Isto é mesmo triste , se não chover significativamente nas próximas semanas , então podemos esperar o pior ...


----------



## Stinger (5 Out 2017 às 00:23)

Vi um video do rio rabacal e aquilo está seco ! Corre um fio de agua apenas

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Out 2017 às 15:56)

Rio Mondego, na fronteira entre os concelhos de Carregal do Sal e Tábua...


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 16:04)

Há pouco falei no efeito que o Rio Caia e a Ribeira de Arronches tinham na inversão térmica nesta região. Ambos estão completamente secos há alguns meses, com excepção de alguns locais mais abrigados onde há alguns "pegos" com alguma água. Mas, aquilo que sei através de alguns familiares, a seca deste ano é de tal ordem que, alguns desses locais onde sempre havia água estão igualmente secos... 
A situação é demasiado grande para brincadeiras, o que devia ter obrigado a medidas de prevenção por parte dos responsáveis políticos.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2017 às 16:39)

Que imagens terríveis, eu nem sou de me queixar mas a situação começa a ficar crítica em algumas albufeiras. Estas temperaturas absurdas só vêm prolongar ainda mais o cenário de seca no nosso País. Este fim de semana se passar por alguma albufeira a caminho da Guarda, tentarei recolher algumas fotos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 17:01)

Já pensei se não seria melhor pensar em construir centrais de dessalinização...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2017 às 17:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já pensei se não seria melhor pensar em construir centrais de dessalinização...



Quem sabe se num futuro próximo não será a melhor solução, pois com o evoluir da alterações climáticas.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2017 às 18:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há pouco falei no efeito que o Rio Caia e a Ribeira de Arronches tinham na inversão térmica nesta região. Ambos estão completamente secos há alguns meses, com excepção de alguns locais mais abrigados onde há alguns "pegos" com alguma água. Mas, aquilo que sei através de alguns familiares, a seca deste ano é de tal ordem que, alguns desses locais onde sempre havia água estão igualmente secos...
> A situação é demasiado grande para brincadeiras, o que devia ter obrigado a medidas de prevenção por parte dos responsáveis políticos.


O Rio Caia, aqui perto da vila até podia ter água em alguns locais mas devido ás obras efetuadas nas suas margens teve de ser totalmente esvaziado. A situação aqui em Arronches em termos de água, tanto em anos secos como em anos de boa chuva é sempre um pouco complicada porque muita gente retém a água na serra para regar as suas hortas, é verdade que hoje em dia não há nem metade das hortas que havia antes mas tem sempre algum efeito. Já vi fotos e também já me disseram que nos Mosteiros há água, ou seja, a nascente da ribeira de Arronches não secou, penso que bastava um dia com alguma chuva para ela chegar até aqui. Como já não há nada para regar já a largaram porque nos Mosteiros também não havia água, entretanto devido à sua sujidade e à grande quantidade de pegos existentes no seu percurso demorará imenso tempo a chegar água até Arronches.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2017 às 19:42)




----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2017 às 13:46)

Rio Vouga, 10km a Norte de Viseu


----------



## kikofra (8 Out 2017 às 13:43)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...traz-muita-coisa-que-esta-em-terra-para-o-mar


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2017 às 23:36)

kikofra disse:


> http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...traz-muita-coisa-que-esta-em-terra-para-o-mar



Nada disso me admira. A nascente do Sado está seca. A Barragem da Rocha (diziam os entendidos no mês passado) estava a 13%. Pela triste imagem que vi no fim-de-semana passado, já devia estar bem a baixo disso. O canal já mal rega, pois foi proibido o abastecimento aos regadios de Alvalade. São abastecidas mais de 10 localidades por aquela barragem e só para a minha localidade vêm diariamente 5/6 camiões trazer água para o depósito. Os furos estão secos e até os poços estão a dar de si.

Isto está feio, muito feio mesmo. Ultimamente temos tido a mais valia dos nevoeiros que ajudam as plantas, mas precisa chover muito e espaçadamente. O problema é que até vir a chuva, está este calor insuportável.


----------



## Cinza (13 Out 2017 às 10:53)

vamm disse:


> Nada disso me admira. A nascente do Sado está seca. A Barragem da Rocha (diziam os entendidos no mês passado) estava a 13%. Pela triste imagem que vi no fim-de-semana passado, já devia estar bem a baixo disso. O canal já mal rega, pois foi proibido o abastecimento aos regadios de Alvalade. São abastecidas mais de 10 localidades por aquela barragem e só para a minha localidade vêm diariamente 5/6 camiões trazer água para o depósito. Os furos estão secos e até os poços estão a dar de si.
> 
> Isto está feio, muito feio mesmo. Ultimamente temos tido a mais valia dos nevoeiros que ajudam as plantas, mas precisa chover muito e espaçadamente. O problema é que até vir a chuva, está este calor insuportável.



   Olhe que para a minha zona tenho tido algum nevoeiro dos fortes pelas manhãs e noites, aliás chega mesmo a ter a estrada toda molhada, mas para as plantas se não fosse eu a regalas já há muito que elas tinham morrido. Para ter uma ideia eu tenho 23 anos e não me lembro (nem os meus pais) dos campos depois do milho tirado estarem tão atrasados a maior parte nem está lavrado para receber a erva.
   Ou chove de uma vez por todas ou pode começar a ser demasiado tarde, e não estou a ser pessimista é mesmo a realidade, onde é que eu em Outubro andava a regar as árvores de fruto a ver se elas se aguentam, nunca. Isto está mau, mesmo mau e quem diz o contrario são aqueles que nem sabem de onde vem o leite, respondem que é do supermercado (e não estão a gozar quando o dizem). ☹☹


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2017 às 11:29)

http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/135090


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Out 2017 às 08:54)

Rio Lena na Barosa vai assim
Também está a necessitar de uma limpeza. 
Esperemos que o façam antes de alguma chuvada torrencial, senão pode haver problemas


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2017 às 15:22)

VIMIOSO VIVE SITUAÇÃO “MUITO DRAMÁTICA” DEVIDO À FALTA DE ÁGUA

*Rio Maçãs praticamente seco, captações no limite*

Lusa em Sáb, 14/10/2017 - 10:14

O presidente da Câmara de Vimioso, Jorge Fidalgo, disse hoje que a falta de água é “muito dramática” porque o rio Maçãs e outros pontos de captação que abastecem o concelho, do distrito de Bragança, estão praticamente secos.

"Assumo que estamos a viver uma situação muito dramática no que respeita ao abastecimento de água ao concelho, disse à Lusa o autarca transmontano.

Jorge Fidalgo relatou que há duas semanas que há um transporte diário de cerca 600 metros cúbicos de água por dia, da barragem de Veiguinhas, em Bragança, para servir as localidades de Argozelo, Carção, Santulhão e Matela, “que é praticamente metade do concelho", adiantou.

Segundo o autarca, no resto do concelho, que é abastecido pelo rio Angueira, ainda vai havendo água para consumo, mas com regras já impostas e uma maior fiscalização por parte dos serviços municipais para evitar o desperdício.

"Emitimos um aviso à população que, em situações excecionais, a distribuição de águas poderá ser limitada apenas para consumo doméstico e para a pecuária e vamos encetar uma fiscalização muito rigorosa", frisou.

O autarca admite mesmo que os outros sistemas abastecimento que estão dispersos pelas freguesias do concelho, como furos artesianos, possam entrar em colapso e não ter água para o abastecimento público.

"Temos uma aldeia em que um dos furos artesianos secou e já estamos a abastecer a população com recurso a autotanques", explicitou.

Por outro lado, o autarca disse que foi hoje entregue à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) um projeto de alteamento dos açudes do rio Maçãs para que de futuro estas situações não se repitam.

"Temos dois projetos licenciados para a construção de represas, uma no rio Maçãs no montante de mais de um 1,5 milhões de euros e outra no rio Angueira no valor de cerca de 700 mil euros, só que o Governo nunca abriu avisos para o benefício de fundos comunitários para investir neste tipo de equipamento", lamentou o autarca transmontano.

Jorge Fidalgo disse à Lusa que já sensibilizou o Governo para este problema.

Foto: António Pereira e Agostinho Beça

Rio Maçãs, o antes e a situação actual na foto da direita:






http://www.diariodetrasosmontes.com/noticia/rio-macas-praticamente-seco-captacoes-no-limite

*
*


----------



## Cinza (18 Out 2017 às 11:02)

Águas e encostas em risco
A meteorologia prevê, a partir de meados da próxima semana, chuvas fortes, capazes de limpar os solos das terras fustigadas pelos incêndios. O que significa carvão a escorrer para barragens e outros mananciais, num problema agravado pelo facto de muitas estações de tratamento serem incapazes de processar esta água carbonizada. São precisas medidas de contenção de encostas para travar a erosão e essas podem começar no imediato

http://expresso.sapo.pt/dossies/diario/2017-10-17-Aguas-e-encostas-em-risco


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2017 às 12:15)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/agua-paga-atirada-ao-mar-ha-45-anos

20 milhões de m3 por ano deitados ao mar.

Não haverá mais, situações destas no país, tenho sérias dúvidas, no Alentejo deve ser o pão nosso de cada dia em todas as barragens, depois dizem que não têm água, deitam fora.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2017 às 15:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/agua-paga-atirada-ao-mar-ha-45-anos
> 
> 20 milhões de m3 por ano deitados ao mar.
> 
> Não haverá mais, situações destas no país, tenho sérias dúvidas, no Alentejo deve ser o pão nosso de cada dia em todas as barragens, depois dizem que não têm água, deitam fora.


Mais uma coisa que devia ser mudada. Tenho a certeza que se não estivesse um verão inteiro água constantemente a sair, talvez a situação de muitas barragens que também servem para rega não estava tão má. Ainda da última  vez que estive na Barragem do Caia pensei nisso, a quantidade água desperdiçada que corre naquele canal de rega. Tenho a certeza que ninguém rega todos os dias, nos anos em que está tudo abastecido não há problema, agora em anos destes podia ser diferente. Podia ser por exemplo, meterem água a correr nos canais durante algumas horas mas não constantemente. Antecipar o fim da campanha de rega pouco ou nenhuma diferença já faz. A barragem já está numa situação critica e já não tem capacidade para tudo para mais um ano se assim se mantiver. Já andam ai rumores e tudo de que Arronches já está a ser abastecida novamente pelas nascentes da serra pois a qualidade da água já não está em condições.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2017 às 16:07)

Começaram as obras de desassoreamento do rio Mondego, na zona de Coimbra, a montante Ponte do Açude.
Durante os próximos dois anos serão retirados 700 mil metros cúbicos de sedimentos, o que irá repor o leito do rio aos níveis de 1985.


----------



## efcm (18 Out 2017 às 17:19)

DaniFR disse:


> Começaram as obras de desassoreamento do rio Mondego, na zona de Coimbra, a montante Ponte do Açude.
> Durante os próximos dois anos serão retirados 700 mil metros cúbicos de sedimentos, o que irá repor o leito do rio aos níveis de 1985.


Mas porque motivo é que o rio ficou tão com tanto assoreamento em tão pouco tempo ? (30 anos)


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2017 às 17:31)

efcm disse:


> Mas porque motivo é que o rio ficou tão com tanto assoreamento em tão pouco tempo ? (30 anos)


Por causa da ponte do açude, que cria toda aquela albufeira, mas não deixa os sedimentos seguirem os seu percurso até ao mar. 
Ainda me lembro quando o barco basófias conseguia chegar até à ponte da portela, hoje em dia avança só até pouco depois da ponte Rainha Santa Isabel e vai sempre aos zigue-zagues a contornar os bancos de areia. 
Em certas zonas a meio do rio o leito tem menos de 50cm de agua.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2017 às 15:19)

criz0r disse:


> @joralentejano ontem estive a ver uma notícia penso que na RTP3, onde falavam da situação de seca na Barragem do Caia e no que a falta de água da mesma significa para a Agricultura etc. As imagens que mostraram da Barragem não tinha água ou pelo menos aparentava não ter. Tens tido oportunidade de visitar a Barragem ultimamente?


Para não fazer off-topic, respondo aqui!
A última vez que lá fui, foi a 29 de Agosto e até publiquei algumas imagens com a instabilidade desse dia também, estava assim:








Percorri a barragem desde os braços ao paredão e diria que nessa altura só já existia água apenas neste círculo, na zona mais profunda e junto ao paredão:




______
No final de Agosto segundo os dados do SNIRH a barragem estava com 23,3% e agora no final de Setembro apenas a 20,1%. No passado sábado, uns familiares meus foram lá e disseram que já estava mais baixa que isto, estavam pasmados pois nunca a tinham visto neste estado. Provavelmente, entrará já em novembro abaixo dos 19%.
A campanha de rega que normalmente termina no final de novembro, terminou no dia 15. Segundo o que me disseram Arronches já está a ser abastecida pelas nascentes da serra como era antes de começar a ser abastecida pela barragem, dizem que a qualidade já não está nada boa. Confirmo, a última vez que lá estive para além de cheirar mal, a água estava toda verde.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 15:25)

@joralentejano pois, provavelmente terá sido o ângulo ou a perspectiva da qual eles filmaram a barragem. De qualquer forma são níveis manifestamente maus para uma região onde a água é tão necessária. E estes períodos de tempo seco e lestada não auguram nada de positivo mas enfim. Resta esperar por melhores dias.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2017 às 15:34)

criz0r disse:


> @joralentejano pois, provavelmente terá sido o ângulo ou a perspectiva da qual eles filmaram a barragem. De qualquer forma são níveis manifestamente maus para uma região onde a água é tão necessária. E estes períodos de tempo seco e lestada não auguram nada de positivo mas enfim. Resta esperar por melhores dias.


Extremamente preocupante! A quantidade de água que é necessária para esta barragem voltar a ficar com nível, não digo máximo, mas suficiente para ter condições para abastecer a população e para a rega no próximo verão, é imensa, não é com uma enxurrada que isto vai lá. Em todo o país, bastará um dia de lestada para tudo voltar a secar, hoje é bonito porque há muita humidade mas a partir de domingo a situação já vai ser completamente diferente. Não sei quando é que isto mudará definitivamente. Podíamos não ter chuva mas que pelo menos estivesse fresco, nem isso, é muito complicado e triste entrar em novembro e não haver água em lado nenhum.


----------



## Cinza (26 Out 2017 às 18:39)

"Gota D' Água" para ver *HOJE, às 21 horas logo a seguir ao Telejornal, na RTP1.*

É a segunda maior seca de sempre...
Mais de 87% do país está em seca severa , 7 % em seca extrema.
Nunca se registaram temperaturas tão altas na primavera 
O alentejo está sem água.
As albufeiras do rio Sado estão quase secas milhares de peixes morreram outros foram retirados nunca gigantesca operação para evitar a contaminação das águas.
Populações sem água estão a ser abastecidas por autotanques dos bombeiros.
Os agricultores desesperam,falta água para o gado e muitas culturas estão em risco.
Todos esperam a chuva que não chega e no início do outono voltam a bater-se records de temperaturas mais elevadas.
Os dados confirmam, o nosso clima está a mudar...
E cada vez chove menos...
O Linha da Frente foi ao Alentejo perceber como se vive nestes tempo difíceis.Uma grande reportagem da jornalista Berta de Freitas, com imagem de Nuno Tavares e Carlos Pinota e edição de José Rui Rodrigues.
"Gota D' Água" para ver quinta-feira, 26 de outubro, às 21 horas logo a seguir ao Telejornal, na RTP1.
**


----------



## Nickname (27 Out 2017 às 21:55)

Fagilde está nas lonas mesmo, não me lembro disto alguma vez ter acontecido nos meus 25 anos de vida!!!
Mas não me surpreende, é uma barragem com pouca capacidade de armazenamento, fica agora provado que já não aguenta um ano de seca extrema (em 2005 ainda aguentou).

Também já ouço falar há uns bons anos na necessidade da construção de uma baragem no norte do concelho, no Rio Vouga, mas até hoje nada...
http://www.cm-viseu.pt/index.php/us...defender-viabilizacao-da-barragem-da-maeira-2


*Barragem de Fagilde, em Viseu, vai ter reforço de água devido à seca*
26/10/2017, 16:26
A Barragem de Fagilde, que abastece os concelhos de Viseu, Mangualde, Nelas e Penalva do Castelo, vai ter um reforço de água. A reutilização de águas das ETAR está a ser avaliada.

O secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins, revelou esta quinta-feira que a Barragem de Fagilde – que abastece os concelhos de Viseu, Mangualde, Nelas e Penalva do Castelo – vai ter um reforço de água nos próximos dias.

“Decidimos um calendário de operações, umas a terem início já esta semana, a partir de amanhã [sexta-feira], no sentido de assegurar maiores quantidades de água para o sistema, a partir de origens externas”, avançou.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, Carlos Martins explicou que pretendem servir-se de recursos hídricos que até então não eram utilizados, implementando sistemas de tratamentos móveis, que possam estar operacionais já na próxima semana.

Identificámos, por exemplo, um conjunto de recursos hídricos que estavam em antigas pedreiras e que tinham volumes significativos e qualidade, que é compatível com sistemas de tratamento simplificados e móveis. Portanto, vamos mobilizá-los de modo a que tratemos essa água e, por via de camião cisterna, reforcemos os sistemas destes quatro municípios”, esclareceu.

De acordo com o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, esta reserva regional deverá assegurar o abastecimento de água a estes concelhos nos próximos 25 a 30 dias. No entanto, se se prolongar a seca atual, poderá vir a ser necessário fazer transporte de água por comboio, a partir do Entroncamento até Mangualde.

“Temos ainda uma solução relativamente mais sofisticada, do ponto de vista técnico, que é estarmos a avaliar a reutilização das águas residuais da ETAR de Viseu, que é uma ETAR que faz tratamento terciário, e fazer com que ela possa depois ser objeto de um tratamento complementar, no sentido de poder ser utilizada em usos compatíveis”, acrescentou.

Carlos Martins informou ainda que foram identificadas indústrias, grandes consumidores de água, mas que não necessitam de água tratada e podem receber água bruta.

“De maneira a baixar os custos, podem levar água bruta de barragens que estão nas redondezas, nomeadamente a Aguieira e na barragem que serve o Planalto Beirão, sem tratamento”, referiu.

Para a implementação destas medidas, o Ministério do Ambiente disponibilizou 250 mil euros ao conjunto dos quatro municípios.

“Esperamos que o clima possa de alguma maneira trazer alguma ajuda, pois *as chuvas da semana passada serviram apenas para duas horas de consumo da cidade de Viseu. *Esperemos que a breve trecho tenhamos melhores notícias do ponto de vista da precipitação”, apontou.

Até lá, estes municípios vão levar a cabo uma campanha de sensibilização ainda mais intensa, no sentido de levar as pessoas a reduzirem ainda mais os consumos.

http://observador.pt/2017/10/26/barragem-de-fagilde-em-viseu-vai-ter-reforco-de-agua-devido-a-seca/


----------



## Nickname (27 Out 2017 às 22:10)

Já agora fica aqui também uma foto do Rio Paiva a 24 de Outubro, em Nodar(fronteira entre os concelhos de São Pedro do Sul e Castro D'aire


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2017 às 22:57)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/cidades/detalhe/adutor-que-abastece-barlavento-perde-agua

Mais uma fuga de água. Por ano, perdem-se 600 mil metros cúbicos de água. 

O país, está é completamente roto, perde água por todos os lados. Se existem, perdas na alta, entre uma barragem e uma ETA, nem quero imaginar, as perdas de água, que existe desde da ETA aos reservatórios municipais e daí até às nossas casas.


----------



## Cinza (29 Out 2017 às 08:15)

Nickname disse:


> Fagilde está nas lonas mesmo, não me lembro disto alguma vez ter acontecido nos meus 25 anos de vida!!!
> Mas não me surpreende, é uma barragem com pouca capacidade de armazenamento, fica agora provado que já não aguenta um ano de seca extrema (em 2005 ainda aguentou).
> 
> Também já ouço falar há uns bons anos na necessidade da construção de uma baragem no norte do concelho, no Rio Vouga, mas até hoje nada...
> ...



Viseu “tem água para um mês”, pelo que vai iniciar na próxima segunda-feira um plano inédito de abastecimento às populações com 27 camiões-cisterna de água, explica ao Expresso António Almeida Henriques, presidente da Câmara da cidade. “É o equivalente a uma fila de dois quilómetros e meio de camiões a circular por dia”, compara.

Em causa estão quatro concelhos da região, que dependem em boa parte da barragem de Fagilde, que está com 15% da sua capacidade: Viseu, Mangualde, Nelas e Penalva do Castelo. “A situação de seca extrema leva a que a região de Viseu tenha de recorrer a uma solução de emergência para garantir que as pessoas terão abastecimento de água de qualidade em casa”, justifica Almeida Henriques. São 112 cargas diárias no sistema de distribuição, ou 3300 metros cúbicos de água, que custam 15 mil euros por dia.

Ler mais em: http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2017-10-28-27-camioes-cisterna-levam-agua-a-Viseu


----------



## Cinza (29 Out 2017 às 09:44)

*Quase metade das albufeiras abaixo de 40%*

Seca nas barragens, combustíveis fósseis na electricidade, explosão de emissões de dióxido de carbono. É a cadeia de consequências que se desenvolve há meses.

Das 61 albufeiras monitorizadas pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), 27 encontravam-se com armazenagem de água inferior a 40% da sua capacidade, a 20 de Outubro passado, segundo dados fornecidos ao PÚBLICO. Face ao mês de Setembro, a situação geral agravou-se: no espaço de 20 dias, 10 albufeiras reduziram o volume de água armazenada e apenas duas tiveram um ligeiro aumento do volume, Douro e Sado. Neste último caso,a APA tem uma explicação particular. Deveu-se “às transferências de água do Alqueva e à diminuição dos volumes necessários para rega”. Quinze barragens encontravam-se em níveis críticos, com 20% de água ou menos, nas bacias do Sado, Tejo, Guadiana, Mondego, Douro e Algarve. Deste grupo, os valores mais críticos pertencem ao Monte da Rocha (8%) e à Vigia (10%).





*https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/29/e...581?page=/&pos=2&b=stories_cover__important_a*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Out 2017 às 14:30)

Pergunta de quem percebe pouco disto. Nós temos o maior lago artificial da Europa, porque é que não existe um sistema de canais, o que quer que seja a alimentar outras zonas?


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2017 às 14:42)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Pergunta de quem percebe pouco disto. Nós temos o maior lago artificial da Europa, porque é que não existe um sistema de canais, o que quer que seja a alimentar outras zonas?


Não é que seja muito entendedor disto mas, o Alqueva já está a ajudar várias zonas do Alentejo, principalmente do Baixo Alentejo, se o Alqueva não existisse à muito tempo que já não havia água em algumas barragens e a agricultura e pecuária já não existiam sequer, tem sido uma grande ajuda mas não chega. 
Tal como os agricultores disseram nesta reportagem que deu na RTP1 na quinta feira:
http://www.rtp.pt/play/p3032/linha-da-frente

O Alqueva ainda tem capacidade para fazer frente à seca por mais 2 anos. As barragens e outras zonas que não estão ligadas ao Alqueva (mesmo do Alentejo como é o caso da minha zona) terão de esperar por melhores tempos.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2017 às 15:49)

Draga que vai efectuar o desassoreamento do rio Mondego. 

Foto de Augusto Ferreira


----------



## Cinza (29 Out 2017 às 17:29)

DaniFR disse:


> Draga que vai efectuar o desassoreamento do rio Mondego.
> 
> Foto de Augusto Ferreira



Como não sabia o que queria dizer desassoreamento fui ver e já sei desassoreamento=limpeza do fundo dos rios, mas para que é que vai servir? Qual é o seu objetivo final? Que benefícios vai trazer? E já agora esse procedimento não deveria de ter sido feito durante o verão que é quando o rio supostamente vai mais vazio? Peço desculpa pela ignorância, sou nova por estas bandas


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2017 às 18:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Não é que seja muito entendedor disto mas, o Alqueva já está a ajudar várias zonas do Alentejo, principalmente do Baixo Alentejo, se o Alqueva não existisse à muito tempo que já não havia água em algumas barragens e a agricultura e pecuária já não existiam sequer, tem sido uma grande ajuda mas não chega.
> Tal como os agricultores disseram nesta reportagem que deu na RTP1 na quinta feira:
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p3032/linha-da-frente
> 
> O Alqueva ainda tem capacidade para fazer frente à seca por mais 2 anos. As barragens e outras zonas que não estão ligadas ao Alqueva (mesmo do Alentejo como é o caso da minha zona) terão de esperar por melhores tempos.



Essa reportagem tocou-me. A maioria do cidadão comum não deve ter ligado "patavina" ao programa mas se vivessem aquela experiência de perto seriam outras cantigas.
Achei especialmente desagradável, aquela senhora que me parecia ser uma espécie de"jet7" sentada numa esplanada a dizer "Não é fantástico este Clima aqui? Veja bem este Céu azulinho e este Sol tão bom". Enfim.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2017 às 19:10)

criz0r disse:


> Essa reportagem tocou-me. A maioria do cidadão comum não deve ter ligado "patavina" ao programa mas se vivessem aquela experiência de perto seriam outras cantigas.
> Achei especialmente desagradável, aquela senhora que me parecia ser uma espécie de"jet7" sentada numa esplanada a dizer "Não é fantástico este Clima aqui? Veja bem este Céu azulinho e este Sol tão bom". Enfim.


Pode ser que algumas pessoas tenham ficado com uma noção da verdadeira situação preocupante que estamos a passar e se isto continuar sem uma mudança significativa ainda ficará pior.
Provavelmente estava a ser irónica, ter temperaturas daquelas e estar numa esplanada é tudo menos agradável, mesmo para quem gosta muito do sol e calor e esteja habituado. Ainda por cima a Amareleja nem uma piscina tem, o que ainda é pior.


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2017 às 19:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Pode ser que algumas pessoas tenham ficado com uma noção da verdadeira situação preocupante que estamos a passar e se isto continuar sem uma mudança significativa ainda ficará pior.
> Provavelmente estava a ser irónica, ter temperaturas daquelas e estar numa esplanada é tudo menos agradável, mesmo para quem gosta muito do sol e calor e esteja habituado. Ainda por cima a Amareleja nem uma piscina tem, o que ainda é pior.



Sim, aguentar semanas a fio com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC não é para todos, também não percebo como é que nunca se lembraram de lá construir uma Piscina. Provavelmente devido ao facto de a população ser maioritariamente idosa e preferir a cervejinha .


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2017 às 20:10)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, aguentar semanas a fio com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC não é para todos, também não percebo como é que nunca se lembraram de lá construir uma Piscina. Provavelmente devido ao facto de a população ser maioritariamente idosa e preferir a cervejinha .


Off topic:
Mesmo a população idosa iria aproveitar ou até de outras localidades ali ao lado. A população da freguesia de Esperança, aqui em Arronches, é muito menor do que a da Amareleja e tem uma piscina, não é muito grande mais é o suficiente para passar uma tarde a refrescar-se!


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2017 às 20:57)

Cinza disse:


> Como não sabia o que queria dizer desassoreamento fui ver e já sei desassoreamento=limpeza do fundo dos rios, mas para que é que vai servir? Qual é o seu objetivo final? Que benefícios vai trazer? E já agora esse procedimento não deveria de ter sido feito durante o verão que é quando o rio supostamente vai mais vazio? Peço desculpa pela ignorância, sou nova por estas bandas



O desassoreamento do rio Mondego na zona de Coimbra vai servir para retirar o excesso de sedimentos que foram acumulando ao longo das últimas décadas, devido à barreira artificial que impede que avancem em direcção ao mar, a ponte do Açude. É uma obra necessária, que tem sido reivindicada, pois vai reduzir o risco de cheia e permitir que o rio continue a ser utilizado para desportos náuticos e para fins lúdicos/turísticos. 
Para teres uma ideia do estado em que está o leito do rio, no meio do rio tens água pelos joelhos. 
Em relação ao calendário da obra, esta vai decorrer durante dois anos, portanto não pode ser feita só no verão.  

https://www.publico.pt/2016/02/16/s...umentou-impacto-das-cheias-em-coimbra-1723436


Nestas imagens é bem visível o assoreamento do rio:


----------



## Cinza (29 Out 2017 às 21:07)

DaniFR disse:


> O desassoreamento do rio Mondego na zona de Coimbra vai servir para retirar o excesso de sedimentos que foram acumulando ao longo das últimas décadas, devido à barreira artificial que impede que avancem em direcção ao mar, a ponte do Açude. É uma obra necessária, que tem sido reivindicada, pois vai reduzir o risco de cheia e permitir que o rio continue a ser utilizado para desportos náuticos e para fins lúdicos/turísticos.
> Para teres uma ideia do estado em que está o leito do rio, no meio do rio tens água pelos joelhos.
> Em relação ao calendário da obra, esta vai decorrer durante dois anos, portanto não pode ser feita só no verão.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2017 às 00:21)

Essas imagens mostram bem a causa da erosão costeira, imaginem se só com um açude acumula isso tudo, imaginem numa albufeira... O défice de sedimentos são valores brutais quando comparado com o período anterior às barragens.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Out 2017 às 01:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Essas imagens mostram bem a causa da erosão costeira, imaginem se só com um açude acumula isso tudo, imaginem numa albufeira... O défice de sedimentos são valores brutais quando comparado com o período anterior às barragens.


Não é possível desassorear albufeiras?


----------



## Stinger (30 Out 2017 às 01:47)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não é possível desassorear albufeiras?


Se a draga passar penso que sim


----------



## DaniFR (30 Out 2017 às 12:19)

Entretanto, ontem:

*“Basófias” encalhou no rio Mondego com 19 pessoas a bordo*

O “Basófias” encalhou ontem na margem esquerda do rio Mondego, junto a um pilar da ponte Rainha Santa Isabel.

A bordo seguiam, de acordo com Paulo Palrilha, comandante dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra, “19 pessoas”, incluindo algumas crianças. O alerta foi dado já perto das 17H00, hora a que o barco de recreio encalhou devido aos trabalhos de desassoreamento do leito do rio.

Segundo fonte dos Sapadores, durante o fim-de-semana foram deixadas tubagens na zona onde estão a decorrer as obras e terá sido, precisamente, “no meio desses tubos” que o barco ficou retido.

Diário As Beiras


----------



## DaniFR (30 Out 2017 às 12:21)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não é possível desassorear albufeiras?


Não sei se é possível, principalmente por causa da grande profundidade de muitas albufeiras.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2017 às 12:44)

Uma dúvida: será que é por falta de desassoreamento que há tantas cheias na zona da Régua?


----------



## Cinza (30 Out 2017 às 13:13)

Andei a pesquisar sobre o desassoreamento do rio Mondego (depois a explicação do DaniFR fiquei com interesse em saber mais) e encontrei este power point da câmara municipal de Coimbra que explica muito bem o inicio do problema até chegar a este ponto. Também estão demonstrados os custos e as zonas a serem intervencionadas. Simples, de fácil leitura, bem esquematizado. 

Merece uma rápida leitura no máximo 5 minutos.

https://www.portugal2020.pt/Portal2...ENTO ANUAL 2017/3_Helena Terencio_Coimbra.pdf


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2017 às 13:51)

*Viseu: maior operação de abastecimento de água do país começa amanhã*


*Mais de 100 cargas diárias, utilizando 27 camiões-cisterna. A água de Viseu chegará por camião em novembro, no que será a maior operação do género alguma vez feita em Portugal.*


Serão quatro os concelhos que, no distrito de Viseu, passarão a ser abastecidos de água através de camiões-cisterna. A medida foi tomada em consequência da seca severa que assola o distrito, cujas reservas de água já são são suficientes para garantir o abastecimento da população.

Assim na maior operação do género “alguma vez montada em Portugal, conforme adianta à TSF Almeida Henriques, presidente da Câmara Municipal de Viseu, estarão envolvidos 27 camiões-cisterna, que realizarão mais de 100 cargas de água diárias, durante todo o mês de novembro.

“Estamos a falar de 27 camiões, 112 movimentos por dias, que vêm desde Tondela até Trancoso, pontos onde vamos fazer esse abastecimento”, explicou Almeida Henriques à rádio, acrescentando que, além do de Viseu, o reforço no abastecimento abrangerá também os concelhos de Mangualde, Penalva do Castelo e Nelas. Ainda segundo as declarações de Almeida Henriques, o custo desta operação rondará os 500 mil euros, cerca de “dez vezes mais do que aquilo que os consumidores pagam”.

Em Nelas, segundo adianta a Lusa, as piscinas municipais cobertas deixarão de funcionar a partir do dia 1 de novembro. Num aviso divulgado às populações, o presidente da autarquia, José Borges da Silva, refere que esta é uma das “imprescindíveis e inadiáveis medidas de poupança” a serem adotadas, frisando que “a utilização da rede da água pública deverá ser apenas para consumo doméstico” e com moderação.

No mesmo aviso, é proibida “a utilização de água da rede pública para a rega de jardins públicos e privados ou qualquer outro uso diferente”, medida, que o autarca diz visarem “prolongar as reservas de água existentes na Barragem de Fagilde”.

Esta segunda-feira, a Comissão Permanente de Prevenção, Monitorização e Acompanhamento dos Efeitos da Seca reúne-se no Ministério da Agricultura.


http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-226967?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



*“Dois quilómetros e meio de camiões cisterna por dia” levam água a Viseu*
30 out, 2017 - 12:00

Presidente da Câmara de Viseu lamenta falta de investimento do Governo nos recursos hídricos e avança medidas para “prevenir o próximo Verão”.

Arranca esta segunda-feira, em Viseu, uma megaoperação de compra e transporte de água para abastecer as populações de quatro concelhos do distrito. “Essa operação significa dois quilómetros e meio de camiões cisterna por dia a transportarem 3.300 metros cúbicos”, indica o presidente da Câmara.

Todos os dias, 27 camiões cisternas vão disponibilizar água aos munícipes de Viseu, Mangualde, Nelas e Penalva do Castelo. Isto, para evitar o consumo de água da barragem de Fagilde, que serve as populações de Nelas e Mangualde.

Os vários metros cúbicos de água “vêm de locais aqui à volta, uns mais longe outros mais perto: uma água vem de Tondela, outra de Trancoso, outra de Caparrosa. São cerca de cinco pontos onde vamos buscar essa água e depois distribuímos por diferentes pontos no concelho. No fundo, isto visa reduzir o consumo de água da barragem para continuarmos a poder fornecer Nelas e Mangualde”, explica o presidente da Câmara de Viseu, Almeida Henriques, na Manhã da Renascença.

O autarca lamenta também a falta de investimento do Governo nos recursos hídricos.

“Se nós tivéssemos instaladas ensecadeiras, que seriam da responsabilidade do Estado central, nós poderíamos neste momento estar com mais um milhão e 500 mil metros cúbicos de água na albufeira, o que nos permitira aguentar até ao final do ano”, começa por dizer.

“As restrições, os cortes fizeram com que esse investimento fosse adiado. De há três anos a esta parte que eu venho a propor ao Governo, ao anterior e a este, que a Câmara de Viseu faça a obra e que depois deixe de pagar as taxas – que nós pagamos quase 300 mil euros por ano à APA [Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente] para podermos utilizar a água da barragem. E a verdade é que isso foi sendo adiado”, critica.

“Agora, nesta situação de emergência, parece que finalmente vamos ser autorizados a construir esta ensecadeira, até para prevenir o próximo Verão, e também estamos a tratar do processo de desassoreamento da própria albufeira, porque o desassoreamento mais a colocação da ensecadeira pode-nos permitir armazenar mais dois milhões de metros cúbicos no próximo ano”, avança por fim na Renascença.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/97031/doi...rna-por-dia-levam-agua-a-viseu?utm_medium=rss


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2017 às 14:10)

Visitei a zona de Viseu ha uns bons 20 anos qdo era puto e em final de Abril aquilo era água por todo o lado...Havia uma aldeia de uns familiares, chamada Campo de Besteiros que tinha cascatas e açudes de água a descer pelas encostas, uma coisa fantástica! É com alguma surpresa que agora vejo que já se anda assim a abastecer água tipo Alentejo... enfim, preocupante!


----------



## Cinza (30 Out 2017 às 14:43)

DaniFR disse:


> Não sei se é possível, principalmente por causa da grande profundidade de muitas albufeiras.


*
Muito, mas muito interessante obs: este relatório é de 2009 mas continua muito muito atual*

Ainda sobre os excessos de sedimentos: aqui está um relatório/trabalho sobre os sedimentos existente em albufeiras:

O presente trabalho pretende abordar o processo de sedimentação em albufeiras nomeadamente, a teoria em que assenta o transporte sedimentar, as metodologias de determinação da quantidade de sedimentos depositados e as diversas técnicas de remoção dos sedimentos depositados.

Descrevem-se as *alterações no transporte sedimentar fluvial induzidas pela construção de barragens nos principais rios* Portugueses. *Analisa-se*, com base nos valores dos volumes mortos, a atual *situação de 166 albufeiras Portuguesas*, quanto à deposição de sedimentos, a fim de obter uma ordem de grandeza dos sedimentos disponíveis e *pré-selecionar as albufeiras que poderiam vir a integrar um projeto de aproveitamento dos sedimentos para alimentação de praias.* Este trabalho foi desenvolvido como um ponto de partida com o objetivo de poder ser implementado um *esquema nacional de aproveitamento dos sedimentos*, que se consideram ser uma *mais-valia para a economia do país *e que se encontram hoje na sua grande maioria desaproveitados.

*Em Portugal é muito frequente a ocorrência de incêndios que adquirem graves dimensões durante o Verão, devastando por completo a vegetação em áreas com dimensões preocupantes podendo, assim, contribuir para um aumento da afluência de sedimentos aos cursos de água. *

Neste momento, em Portugal, não há uma estratégia de gestão dos sedimentos, nem se reconhece, a par do problema de erosão costeira, a existência do problema da sedimentação das albufeiras, que por se manifestar com menor intensidade, representa atualmente uma muito menor preocupação para a sociedade em geral, mas que, caso não se intervenha, será necessário enfrentar um dia.

Ler mais em: https://paginas.fe.up.pt/~shrha/publicacoes/pdf/JHRHA_4as/18_LLameiro_Sedimentação.pdf


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Pelos vistos, já começaram a abastecer a Barragem de Fagilde. 



> *Camiões cisterna abastecem cidade de Viseu por falta de água na Barragem de Fragilde*
> *RTP*



https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/ca...alta-de-agua-na-barragem-de-fragilde_v1037270


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2017 às 20:27)

*"Operação camião-cisterna” em marcha para garantir água no concelho de Viseu*
Município de Viseu está a usar camiões-cisterna para ir buscar água a captações fora do concelho. Uma operação “complexa” para que os 75 mil habitantes servidos pela rede pública não fiquem com as torneiras secas. Sem chuva e sem água, Barragem do Fagilde está com os níveis “mais baixos de sempre”.







Esta é considerada uma das mais complexas operações de abastecimento de água no país. Arrancou nesta segunda-feira e, nas próximas semanas, vai continuar a permitir que centenas de descargas sejam feitas, todos os dias, nos três reservatórios que abastecem os 75 mil habitantes do concelho de Viseu que estão na rede pública. 

https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/30/s...ra-garantir-agua-no-concelho-de-viseu-1790832


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2017 às 18:10)

No último dia do mês de Outubro de 2017 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 2 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 10. 
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 3 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 28 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Outubro de 2017 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Outubro (1990/91 a 2016/17), excepto para as bacias do CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, DOURO e ARADE.




Fonte: SNIRH
_________


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2017 às 21:06)

*Seca: Marcelo foi à Aguieira e ficou preocupado*

*



*

Visita à barragem no distrito de Coimbra não constava da agenda do Presidente e acontece numa altura em que mais de 80% do território de Portugal continental está em seca severa

O Presidente da República, Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa, visitou, nesta terça-feira, a barragem da Aguieira, no distrito de Coimbra, "inteirando-se da preocupante situação das reservas de água", divulgou o Palácio de Belém.

_O Chefe de Estado esteve esta tarde na barragem da Aguieira, inteirando-se da preocupante situação das reservas de água. (...) [Segundo os] técnicos ali presentes, em 20 anos nunca viram um nível tão baixo da barragem."

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/politica/ma...d-tvi24&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social_


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2017 às 23:28)

Impressionante o estado das barragens da bacia do Sado.

Até dá para fotos destas... e foi no inicio do mês, imagine-se agora.
Barragem do Pego do Altar


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 19:59)

Produção elétrica nas barragens no valor mais baixo de sempre em outubro

*



*
Portugal teve o mês de outubro mais quente dos últimos 87 anos

Foto: Carlos Santos / Arquivo Global Imagens


A produtividade hidroelétrica em outubro foi de 315 gigawatts por hora (GWh), um recuo de 58% face ao mesmo mês de 2016, segundo dados da REN, que mostram que foi o pior mês de outubro desde que há registos (1971).

As condições hidrológicas mantêm-se extremamente negativas com o índice de produtibilidade hidroelétrica deste mês reduzido a 0,16.

Esta situação deve-se à seca que Portugal atravessa, implicando mesmo que, pela primeira vez este ano, o saldo de trocas com o estrangeiro determinar que o país tenha sido importador em outubro, com o abastecimento internacional a representar 9% do consumo.

Na produção eólica as condições foram também desfavoráveis com o índice de produtibilidade respetivo a situar-se em 0,74, que é o terceiro valor mais baixo para o mês de outubro, dos registos da REN (desde 2001). Ainda assim, a produção eólica subiu em termos homólogos 4% para 740 GWh em outubro.

Já a produção solar avançou 14% para 66 GWh, enquanto a produção de biomassa baixou 3% para 223 GWh.

Com a produção hidroelétrica muito reduzida, as fontes renováveis abasteceram apenas 30% do consumo de eletricidade o valor mais baixo deste ano.

https://www.jn.pt/economia/interior...-mais-baixo-de-sempre-em-outubro-8890622.html


----------



## slbgdt (3 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

A situação no Douro superior nomeadamente na zona dos picos da Europa é surreal.
Riaño a 13%
Barrios de luna 4%
Pormeo 11%


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2017 às 17:37)

*Seca extrema no sul da Europa: nascente do rio Douro sem água*
*Ano de 2017 é um dos três mais quentes de sempre e Portugal atravessa um período de seca em pleno mês de novembro. Rios e ribeiros estão vazios, como é o caso da nascente do rio Douro.



*
O ano de 2017 é um dos três anos mais quentes de sempre, como noticiou o Observador, e Portugal atravessa um período de seca severa em pleno mês de novembro. Rios e ribeiros estão completamente vazios, como é o caso da nascente do rio Douro.

Portugal e Espanha são os países que mais estão a sofrer com a falta de chuva e o calor extremo – 90% do território português estava, em outubro, com falta de água. No mesmo mês, a Euronews dava conta de que o sul da Europa estava a passar por uma das maiores secas das últimas décadas.

Pode ler-se, no relatório mensal que o IPMA produz, e no que diz respeito ao nível de seca em Portugal, que o mês de outubro foi “extremamente seco e excecionalmente quente”, tendo sido dos mais quentes dos últimos 87 anos, a juntar-se ao de setembro, “com o valor médio da temperatura do ar a rondar cerca de 3.ºC acima do normal.”

É geral, os cursos de água estão vazios: a água já não corre e parece que tarda em chegar. O El Mundo publicou, na sua página de Facebook, um vídeo onde se pode ver a nascente do rio Douro completamente seca. Em Espanha, no mês de setembro, as autoridades alertaram para o facto de as barragens estarem a menos de 40% da sua capacidade máxima.

Em Portugal, também as barragens estão abaixo do nível da sua capacidade máxima. Este mês iniciou-se uma das maiores operações de abastecimento de água na região de Viseu, profundamente afetada pela seca extrema, que pretende fornecer quatro concelhos da zona.

Na passada sexta-feira, o IPMA colocou sob aviso amarelo 15 dos 18 distritos, devido a chuvas, ventos fortes e trovoadas, mas nem por isso a chuva foi suficiente para deixar o país fora da seca. A agricultura tem sido uma das atividades que mais sofre com as alterações climáticas, com as várias produções a ficarem afetadas pela falta de água.
video feito junto à nascente:
Fonte: Observador
___________
Está muito muito grave.


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 17:39)

joralentejano disse:


> *Seca extrema no sul da Europa: nascente do rio Douro sem água*
> *Ano de 2017 é um dos três mais quentes de sempre e Portugal atravessa um período de seca em pleno mês de novembro. Rios e ribeiros estão vazios, como é o caso da nascente do rio Douro.
> 
> 
> ...


Grave não , gravíssimo !!! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Nov 2017 às 17:54)

*Seca já está a afetar a produção de arroz*
*“Para o ano corremos o risco de não fazer nada”, admitem agricultores*


Os produtores de arroz de Alcácer do Sal, no Vale do Sado, (Setúbal), receiam não poder cultivar em 2018 caso a seca de prolongue, depois de este ano terem reduzido “20 a 30%” da área semeada.

_Para o ano corremos o risco de não fazer nada”, disse hoje à agência Lusa o diretor do Agrupamento de Produtores de Arroz do Vale do Sado (APARROZ), João Reis Mendes, preocupado com a quantidade de água armazenada nas barragens de Pego do Altar e de Vale do Gaio, que abastecem os produtores de Alcácer do Sal, no distrito de Setúbal._

A redução da quantidade de água nas duas barragens nota-se “desde há três anos”, o que levou à decisão dos produtores de semear arroz em menos “10 a 15%” da área em 2016 e “20 a 30%” em 2017, de um total de “5.500 a 6 mil hectares”.

Prestes a terminar a campanha de arroz, semeado nos meses de abril e maio e colhido entre setembro e novembro, a preocupação dos produtores é o próximo ano, em que temem não haver produção.


_Atualmente, a nossa perspetiva (para o próximo ano], se não chover, é zero”, afirmou o representante da APARROZ, que conta com 30 sócios e trabalha com “cerca de 170 produtores”, maioritariamente de Alcácer do Sal, mas também dos concelhos de Montemor-o-Novo, Grândola e Santiago do Cacém._


João Reis Mendes alertou que, caso a seca se prolongue, os efeitos vão sentir-se não só nos agricultores, “que têm despesas fixas e trabalhadores”, mas também podem afetar a “economia regional”, através das “atividades em redor do arroz”, como oficinas ou fornecedores de adubos, pesticidas e sementes.

Com uma “produção média anual de seis toneladas por hectare” e com “um preço médio de 280 euros por tonelada”, o cultivo do arroz é uma das principais atividades económicas de Alcácer do Sal, que, quando explorados os seis mil hectares, pode chegar a valer cerca de “10 milhões de euros”.

"Há pelo menos 19 anos” que os níveis de água não estavam tão baixos nas barragens do Pego do Altar e de Vale do Gaio, tendo mesmo ficado descoberta este ano uma ponte, submersa numa das albufeiras, que não era vista fora de água desde 1999.

_“A barragem do Pego do Altar tem um indicador muito bom que é uma ponte em rio Mourinho, que só aparece nestas alturas, já não aparecia há 19 anos e está a descoberto”, disse à agência Lusa Gonçalo Lince de Faria, coordenador geral da Associação de Regantes do Vale do Sado, entidade que gere as duas albufeiras._

Atualmente, as barragens “estão completamente em baixo, com valores entre os 8 e os 10% da capacidade e armazenamento”, indicou Gonçalo Lince de Faria, explicando que isso representa um nível de água disponível de “praticamente zero”, uma vez que não se pode “esgotar toda a água da barragem”.

A água destas albufeiras é usada maioritariamente por produtores de arroz, que representam “92 a 93% da área de perímetro de rega” e estão nesta altura em fase de colheita.

Caso o inverno traga “chuva regular e contínua”, Gonçalo Lince de Faria acredita que, até à próxima campanha de arroz, que começa em abril, os níveis de água podem ser repostos.

Embora a barragem de Vale do Gaio possa ser abastecida pela barragem do Alqueva, segundo o mesmo responsável, os sócios da Associação de Regantes do Vale do Sado, entre os quais estão cerca de 200 orizicultores, optaram por não o fazer, argumentando que “o preço [da água] para a cultura do arroz é muito elevado”.

A decisão foi ainda justificada por haver “algumas restrições a nível das condutas da EDIA [empresa gestora de Alqueva], que não permite dar resposta a grandes volumes no período da campanha do arroz”.

_“Aquilo foi tudo montado para que o fornecimento aconteça no período do inverno, que é quando a rega está parada e as condutas têm disponibilidade para tal, mas é um grande risco pedir água em outubro, novembro ou dezembro e depois começa a chover e temos que jogar água fora àqueles preços, além da evaporação”, acrescentou ainda._

Muito grave isto , se continuar assim .


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/06-11-2017/seca-ja-esta-a-afetar-a-producao-de-arroz


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

joselamego disse:


> Grave não , gravíssimo !!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Quando uma nascente de um rio internacional, seca como foi o caso do Douro, deixa-nos a pensar duas vezes, sobre qual será o futuro, caso não se avizinhe um inverno e primavera bem chuvosos.


----------



## huguh (7 Nov 2017 às 01:57)

Este caso da nascente do Douro é de fato, impressionante...
por aqui nota-se bem a falta de água nesta altura do ano, com "ilhas" de pedras no meio do rio, algo que só se costuma ver em pleno verão


----------



## slbgdt (7 Nov 2017 às 06:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quando uma nascente de um rio internacional, seca como foi o caso do Douro, deixa-nos a pensar duas vezes, sobre qual será o futuro, caso não se avizinhe um inverno e primavera bem chuvosos.



A nascente é só o ponto mais distante da foz.
Não tem assim tanta importância num rio com a bacia do Douro.
Como referi em post anterior os afluentes do Douro, aqueles que provocam as cheias têm grandes barragens vazias.
Por isso dificilmente teremos cheias no Douro este ano.
Até porque o Tejo até está mais composto em Espanha que o Douro


----------



## cepp1 (7 Nov 2017 às 11:38)

mas como o Douro pode estar assim?? Não nasce numa zona humida da Espanha???


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2017 às 11:58)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ver-uso-cuidadoso-da-agua-lancada-nos-jornais

Agora é só campanhas porque a água é pouca.  Mas, quando ela é muita, já não há crise. 

Aliás, o período de seca não é, assim tão grande, em Junho de 2016 as bacias andavam todas a rondar os 80%, excepto o Sado onde estava a 44%, em pouco mais de 1 ano já está tudo a seco, algo vai muito mal no nosso país.


----------



## cepp1 (7 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ver-uso-cuidadoso-da-agua-lancada-nos-jornais
> 
> Agora é só campanhas porque a água é pouca.  Mas, quando ela é muita, já não há crise.
> 
> Aliás, o período de seca não é, assim tão grande, em Junho de 2016 as bacias andavam todas a rondar os 80%, excepto o Sado onde estava a 44%, em pouco mais de 1 ano já está tudo a seco, algo vai muito mal no nosso país.


As pessoas lá sabem poupar água, nem as autarquias sabem que é só regar passeios, desculpem jardins!!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Nov 2017 às 12:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ver-uso-cuidadoso-da-agua-lancada-nos-jornais
> 
> Agora é só campanhas porque a água é pouca.  Mas, quando ela é muita, já não há crise.
> 
> Aliás, o período de seca não é, assim tão grande, em Junho de 2016 as bacias andavam todas a rondar os 80%, excepto o Sado onde estava a 44%, em pouco mais de 1 ano já está tudo a seco, algo vai muito mal no nosso país.




Não é assim tão grande!!, então aqui nestas zonas ainda nem a 300mm anuais vamos e a média é perto de 800mm, se isto não é grande seca então não sei.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2017 às 14:15)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Não é assim tão grande!!, então aqui nestas zonas ainda nem a 300mm anuais vamos e a média é perto de 800mm, se isto não é grande seca então não sei.



Nos últimos anos a zona da lezíria do Tejo tem chovido sempre pouco, já tenho sobreiros jovens a morrer perto do Biscainho.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Nov 2017 às 14:38)

MSantos disse:


> Nos últimos anos a zona da lezíria do Tejo tem chovido sempre pouco, já tenho sobreiros jovens a morrer perto do Biscainho.



Sim desde 2014 que têm sido assim, mas este ano então está muito pior, se continuar assim vai ser o ano record desde que faço registos ( 2008).


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2017 às 20:48)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/11...e-todos-tranquilos-no-algarve-apesar-da-seca/

Sem qualquer stress, tudo nas calmas...


----------



## huguh (8 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

*A EDP decidiu parar a produção de energia em pelo menos duas albufeiras na zona do Douro, devido à seca. A prioridade é manter o nível da água controlado para abastecimento público e regas. O armazenamento de águas nas barragens e albufeiras estava em outubro nos 62% de capacidade.  *

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-11-08-EDP-para-producao-de-energia-em-duas-barragens


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2017 às 17:07)

*Seca extrema deteriora qualidade da água no Douro*
Joana Almeida
10:49
*A empresa Águas do Douro e Paiva, responsável pela captação e pelo tratamento de água na região do Grande Porto, admite já estar a tomar medidas, mas ressalva que tal não é normal em novembro.*

A seca está a dificultar a renovação dos caudais no rio Douro, o que tem contribuído para a degradação da qualidade da água que chega à torneira de quase um quinto dos portugueses. A empresa Águas do Douro e Paiva, responsável pela captação e pelo tratamento de água na região do Grande Porto, admite já estar a tomar medidas, mas ressalva que tal não é normal em novembro, avança o ‘Jornal de Notícias’.

Nos Picos de Urbión, em Espanha, onde nasce o rio Douro, a nascente secou, depois de quase dois meses sem uma única pinga de chuva a cerca de 2150 metros de altitude. No entanto, os investigadores alertam para um fenómeno ainda mais preocupante: a deterioração da qualidade da água que ainda circula no caudal do rio.

Isto porque além da água das albufeiras ser extremamente reduzida, “está a ser produzida pouca eletricidade e, assim, a água fica mais tempo nas albufeira”, explica Adriano Bordalo e Sá, docente e investigador do Instituto de Ciências Biomédicas Abel Salazar (ICBAS), no Porto.

A falta de renovação dos caudais leva a “uma degradação muito intensa da qualidade da água”, com impactos ecológicos “tremendos e desastrosos”. “Havendo menso água, também existe uma menor diluição de todos os contaminantes”, o que pode levar ao aparecimento das cinobactérias, que conferem uma cor esverdeada à água e que “são tóxicas, inclusivamente para as pessoas”.

“É da Barragem de Crestume-Lever [no Porto] que sai a água para abastecer quase 20% da população portuguesa. Isto significa que, piorando a sua qualidade, o tratamento terá de ser mais complexo e com maiores custos. Obviamente, alguém vai ter de pagar isso”, afirma Adriano Bordalo e Sá.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/noticias/seca-extrema-deteriora-qualidade-da-agua-no-douro-230335


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2017 às 17:17)

*Seca extrema deteriora qualidade da água no Douro*
Joana Almeida
10:49
*A empresa Águas do Douro e Paiva, responsável pela captação e pelo tratamento de água na região do Grande Porto, admite já estar a tomar medidas, mas ressalva que tal não é normal em novembro.*

A seca está a dificultar a renovação dos caudais no rio Douro, o que tem contribuído para a degradação da qualidade da água que chega à torneira de quase um quinto dos portugueses. A empresa Águas do Douro e Paiva, responsável pela captação e pelo tratamento de água na região do Grande Porto, admite já estar a tomar medidas, mas ressalva que tal não é normal em novembro, avança o ‘Jornal de Notícias’.

Nos Picos de Urbión, em Espanha, onde nasce o rio Douro, a nascente secou, depois de quase dois meses sem uma única pinga de chuva a cerca de 2150 metros de altitude. No entanto, os investigadores alertam para um fenómeno ainda mais preocupante: a deterioração da qualidade da água que ainda circula no caudal do rio.

Isto porque além da água das albufeiras ser extremamente reduzida, “está a ser produzida pouca eletricidade e, assim, a água fica mais tempo nas albufeira”, explica Adriano Bordalo e Sá, docente e investigador do Instituto de Ciências Biomédicas Abel Salazar (ICBAS), no Porto.

A falta de renovação dos caudais leva a “uma degradação muito intensa da qualidade da água”, com impactos ecológicos “tremendos e desastrosos”. “Havendo menso água, também existe uma menor diluição de todos os contaminantes”, o que pode levar ao aparecimento das cinobactérias, que conferem uma cor esverdeada à água e que “são tóxicas, inclusivamente para as pessoas”.

“É da Barragem de Crestume-Lever [no Porto] que sai a água para abastecer quase 20% da população portuguesa. Isto significa que, piorando a sua qualidade, o tratamento terá de ser mais complexo e com maiores custos. Obviamente, alguém vai ter de pagar isso”, afirma Adriano Bordalo e Sá.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/noticias/seca-extrema-deteriora-qualidade-da-agua-no-douro-230335


----------



## slbgdt (9 Nov 2017 às 04:18)

huguh disse:


> *A EDP decidiu parar a produção de energia em pelo menos duas albufeiras na zona do Douro, devido à seca. A prioridade é manter o nível da água controlado para abastecimento público e regas. O armazenamento de águas nas barragens e albufeiras estava em outubro nos 62% de capacidade.  *
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-11-08-EDP-para-producao-de-energia-em-duas-barragens



Ou seja o Baixo Sabor porque está a 11% e o caudal do Douro não permite grandes bombagens. 
Já há várias Albufeiras paradas.
Aguieira Alto Rabagão Alto Lindoso...
Resta queimar carvão no máximo para produzir electricidade


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 11:15)

*“Claramente uma situação de emergência”. Viseu só tem água para mais 25 dias*

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/97836/cla...-so-tem-agua-para-mais-25-dias?utm_source=rss


----------



## Nickname (9 Nov 2017 às 11:55)

Entretanto, perto da foz do Rio Dão...


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Nov 2017 às 12:32)

Nickname disse:


> Entretanto, perto da foz do Rio Dão...



Espera aí...rio onde? Eu vejo campos agora


----------



## MipsUc (9 Nov 2017 às 12:38)

Ainda existe um rego de água na parte mais funda...


----------



## Cinza (9 Nov 2017 às 12:45)

*
500 mil litros de água por dia de comboio até Viseu
*
Barragem de Fagilde está neste momento com cerca de 10,5% da sua capacidade.

O presidente da Câmara de Viseu, Almeida Henriques, disse hoje que deverão chegar de comboio, a partir da próxima semana, mais de 500 mil litros de água diários para fazer face à seca que atinge a região.

"Está a ser preparada a possibilidade de vir um comboio com água, diário, durante a noite, que descarregaria em Mangualde, com capacidade de mais ou menos 500 metros cúbicos (m3) por dia. Estamos a monitorizar diariamente, mas diria que é convenientemente que na próxima semana este transporte já esteja a ser assegurado", revelou.

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...roxima-semana-de-comboio-a-viseu-8905284.html


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2017 às 12:50)

*Produção de arroz no Vale do Sado ameaçada pela seca*

No próximo ano pode não haver produção de arroz no Vale do Sado. A região que é a maior produtora de arroz de Portugal, está já em seca total e os produtores receiam o pior.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/producao-de-arroz-no-vale-do-sado-ameacada-pela-seca_v1039127


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2017 às 12:52)

A Barragem de Belver, segundo notícia da TVI24, entrou hoje também em gestão de água. Já tinha visto há uns anos atrás o nível desta Barragem muito baixo, no entanto nunca ao ponto de a ter de começar a gerir. No final deste mês, conto em ir até lá para limpar as cinzas que ainda tenho em casa, ver se consigo tirar umas fotos a Montargil e Belver para as partilhar aqui no Fórum.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2017 às 17:31)

É horrível...


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 17:37)

joralentejano disse:


> É horrível...


O que? Não consigo ver...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2017 às 17:39)

joselamego disse:


> O que? Não consigo ver...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Hm, já não é a primeira vez que isso acontece comigo, não sei qual será o problema...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 18:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Hm, já não é a primeira vez que isso acontece comigo, não sei qual será o problema...


Eu vejo.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2017 às 18:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu vejo.


Off-topic
Eu através do telemóvel também consigo ver, apenas não consigo através do computador. Noutras publicações de outros membros acontece o mesmo, provavelmente deve ter a ver com o antivírus.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 18:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Off-topic
> Eu através do telemóvel também consigo ver, apenas não consigo através do computador. Noutras publicações de outros membros acontece o mesmo, provavelmente deve ter a ver com o antivírus.


Eu não consigo ver pelo tlm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 18:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Off-topic
> Eu através do telemóvel também consigo ver, apenas não consigo através do computador. Noutras publicações de outros membros acontece o mesmo, provavelmente deve ter a ver com o antivírus.


Eu vejo no computador.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 18:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu vejo no computador.


Não estou PC agora, só tlm....mais logo tento ver 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Nov 2017 às 18:21)

joralentejano disse:


> É horrível...



Pior que horrível , gravíssimo , e chuva zero !


----------



## Stinger (10 Nov 2017 às 18:23)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Pior que horrível , gravíssimo , e chuva zero !


Pelo telemóvel nao consigo ver , da pagina indisponivel . Quase todos os videos do face da isto


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Nov 2017 às 18:33)

Stinger disse:


> Pelo telemóvel nao consigo ver , da pagina indisponivel . Quase todos os videos do face da isto



Eu consigo ver , pois estou no pc , mas é gravíssimo ver uma albufeira muito mais seca comparada aos outros anos , o ano pior !


----------



## Teya (10 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

joralentejano disse:


> É horrível...



Mesmo, estamos numa situação muito complicada e sou da opinião que o país tem que rapidamente tomar medidas e mudar muita coisa, pois acho que isto vai-se tornar o normal no nosso país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 18:40)

Teya disse:


> Mesmo, estamos numa situação muito complicada e sou da opinião que o país tem que rapidamente tomar medidas e mudar muita coisa, pois acho que isto vai-se tornar o normal no nosso país.


Por isso devíamos seriamente pensar na construção de centrais de dessalinização!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 18:44)

*Reserva estratégica de água contaminada*
*Ourém, Maciço Calcário Estremenho e Caldas da Rainha-Nazaré*

Da massa total de água que existe no nosso planeta, 97% é salgada. Os restantes 3% são de água doce, que se dividem por 30,8% de água no subsolo e 68,9% em gelo polar, glaciares e 'permafrost'. A água de superfície, de rios, albufeiras e lagos, compreende apenas 0,3% da água doce.

Perante este cenário, a existência de uma *grande reserva de água doce*, sob o queijo suíço calcário das serras de Aire e Candeeiros, também chamado Maciço Calcário Estremenho, reveste-se de grande importância para a região. 

As serras, situadas entre as cidades de Alcobaça, Rio Maior, Tomar e Leiria, integram o Sistema Montejunto- Estrela e são um grande bloco de calcários jurássicos com cerca de 160 milhões de anos, que serve como reservatório subterrâneo.

É uma das maiores reservas nacionais de água doce, se não a maior, a par da serra da Arrábida, mas não é invulnerável à poluição das águas fósseis dos seus rios, algares e zonas profundas.

Embora adormecidas nas entranhas da Terra, estas têm vindo a ser contaminadas com metais pesados e substâncias contaminantes, fruto de décadas de agricultura, exploração pecuária e de pedreiras, tratamento defeituoso ou despejo directo de efluentes humanos.

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/noticia/reserva-estrategica-de-agua-contaminada-7547


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por isso devíamos seriamente pensar na construção de centrais de dessalinização!



Já devíamos era ter e não estar sempre à espera do milagre.  Aliás, os governos gostam mais de estourar dinheiro numa 3ª Auto-Estrada Lisboa-Porto, num aeroporto em Beja para aterrar cegonhas, em vez, de investirem dinheiro aonde é estritamente necessário.

Mas, essa solução, agora pode ser levantada, mas quando chover será esquecida e só quando a seca apertar novamente é que lembram-se outra vez e vão estourar o dinheiro nalguma obra faraónica para atrair fantasmas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 19:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já devíamos era ter e não estar sempre à espera do milagre.  Aliás, os governos gostam mais de estourar dinheiro numa 3ª Auto-Estrada Lisboa-Porto, num aeroporto em Beja para aterrar cegonhas, em vez, de investirem dinheiro aonde é estritamente necessário.
> 
> Mas, essa solução, agora pode ser levantada, mas quando chover será esquecida e só quando a seca apertar novamente é que lembram-se outra vez e vão estourar o dinheiro nalguma obra faraónica para atrair fantasmas.


A Espanha tem 700 centrais dessas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 19:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já devíamos era ter e não estar sempre à espera do milagre.  Aliás, os governos gostam mais de estourar dinheiro numa 3ª Auto-Estrada Lisboa-Porto, num aeroporto em Beja para aterrar cegonhas, em vez, de investirem dinheiro aonde é estritamente necessário.
> 
> Mas, essa solução, agora pode ser levantada, mas quando chover será esquecida e só quando a seca apertar novamente é que lembram-se outra vez e vão estourar o dinheiro nalguma obra faraónica para atrair fantasmas.



Se não fosse este processo de dessalinização, a vida nos nosso arquipélagos portugueses seria bem mais dificultada, pois só se transportasem a água daqui para lá em depósitos dentro dos navios de carga.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Se não fosse este processo de dessalinização, a vida nos nosso arquipélagos portugueses seria bem mais dificultada, pois só se transportasem a água daqui para lá em depósitos dentro dos navios de carga.


Como se isso desse à conta  Andar para lá e para cá a transportar água como provavelmente vai ser o caso de Viseu se não chover nas próximas semanas. Haja paciência para esta gente que gere este país que só faz as coisas quando já é tarde demais.  Só se gasta dinheiro em coisas que não nos levam a lado nenhum, fala-se na falta de água mas ainda não se ouvi falar em nenhuma hipótese de construir algo desse género, provavelmente só vai acontecer quando o Porto e Lisboa tiverem falta de água também, o resto não interessa, como é habitual.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Como se isso desse à conta  Andar para lá e para cá a transportar água como provavelmente vai ser o caso de Viseu se não chover nas próximas semanas. Haja paciência para esta gente que gere este país que só faz as coisas quando já é tarde demais.  Só se gasta dinheiro em coisas que não nos levam a lado nenhum, fala-se na falta de água mas ainda não se ouvi falar em nenhuma hipótese de construir algo desse género, provavelmente só vai acontecer quando o Porto e Lisboa tiverem falta de água também, o resto não interessa, como é habitual.



Claro isto tudo são maneiras urgentes para desenrascar o abastecimento público, esta toda logística de transporte de água só causa mais prejuizos para os cofres do estado, e só nos resta aguardar pela chuva que tarda em não cair.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:27)

"Segundo o jornal “Reconquista”, a Barragem de Santa Águeda, que abastece Castelo Branco e uma boa parte da região, encontra-se quase a 75% da sua capacidade máxima. Ótima notícia!"

Beirões na Beirão


----------



## Cinza (11 Nov 2017 às 13:35)

joralentejano disse:


> É horrível...



Reportagem feita em Agosto 
https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/ba...ourique-muito-perto-do-limite-infimo_v1020592


----------



## Cinza (11 Nov 2017 às 13:45)

Entrevista a Carlos Martins secretário de Estado do Ambiente sobre a seca.
http://observador.pt/especiais/carl...isariamos-de-um-ano-com-chuva-acima-da-media/

"Foram também retirados peixes nas albufeiras, nomeadamente em cinco da zona do Alqueva, entre as quais Vígia, Monte da Rocha, Roxo, Pego do Altar. Retirámos 120 toneladas de peixe que foram usados para produzir ração animal. Se ficassem lá mais tempo, levariam à degradação da qualidade da água e os peixes também acabariam por morrer."

"*Mas também há freguesias de Lisboa a usar água da rede para lavar ruas. Não devia haver legislação para evitar esses comportamentos?*
Não há legislação nacional, porque os recursos alternativos não existem em todas as áreas do país. Em Lisboa, quando se retiraram os esgotos do Terreiro do Paço e se trouxeram para Alcântara, foi feita uma conduta que permite colocar água a partir da ETAR de Alcântara em todo o eixo ribeirinho da cidade. Está previsto que possa chegar ao Parque Eduardo VII a partir do caneiro de Alcântara. No Algarve, há três campos de golfe que vão fazer a ligação a águas residuais tratadas para rega. Há bons exemplos, mas ainda estamos abaixo daquele que é o potencial. Um dos critérios de financiamento que aplicamos a projetos é dar um prémio às candidaturas de obras para ETAR que incentivam à reutilização em projetos concretos."

*"E a dessalinização? Faz sentido?*
Há uma unidade em Porto Santo, mas não temos uma necessidade hídrica histórica que nos remeta para essas soluções. Nem seriam generalizadas. As nossas zonas de maior densidade populacional, eixo litoral do Porto ao Algarve, têm infraestruturas que permitem ultrapassar estes períodos sem grande perturbação. No interior, não faz sentido levar condutas com centenas de quilómetros. Aí o que estamos a ponderar, em casos como o de Fagilde, é fazer um alteamento da parede da barragem para aumentar a capacidade de encaixe.
*Mas para isso é preciso que chova.*
Neste momento, temos barragens, mas não temos água. Se tivesse lá mais água encaixada, demoraria mais tempo a ser consumida. *Vamos ser cuidadosos nestes investimentos, porque acarretam custos que têm de ser suportados.* (acho esta frase bem perigosa) Barcelona viveu um problema crítico em 2005 e construiu duas unidades dessalinizadoras que são as maiores na Europa a seguir às de Israel. Estão praticamente sem funcionar porque felizmente tem chovido. Os custos são muito significativos para não ter utilização, para além disso tem problemas ambientais importantes. As tubagens têm que ser especiais porque transportam uma espécie de salmoura que destrói os tubos. Têm que ser monitorizados como um _pipeline_ porque se houver uma fuga têm impacto no habitat e a ligação ao mar tem de ser feito em condições muito especiais que permita dispersar a salinidade. Não ignoramos que a tecnologia existe, será utilizada se algum dia considerarmos que está em risco o abastecimento público.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2017 às 13:55)

Cinza disse:


> Entrevista a Carlos Martins secretário de Estado do Ambiente sobre a seca.
> http://observador.pt/especiais/carl...isariamos-de-um-ano-com-chuva-acima-da-media/


Pois, exato! E mesmo assim não sei, seria preciso chover mesmo bem acima da média e vários dias porque por vezes há meses que são acima da média mas que chove apenas 2 ou 3 dias, que aliás, tem sido como no último ano. Há muito para encher e tal como diz, a situação estaria ainda pior se não tivessem sido construídas novas barragens, o mapa do SNIRH só não está pior que em 2005 graças a isso. Já se perderam 3 meses, basicamente, e novembro só não será pior caso a última semana seja diferente, se não for, no final do mês quase 100% do território entrará em seca extrema e não, não estou a ser exagerado, novembro é um dos meses mais chuvosos.
Entretanto, ouvi na rádio hoje, que serão gastos 20 mil euros em média por dia para levar água a Viseu. Se isto não mudar, para além de muitas zonas ficarem sem água nos próximos tempos, as autarquias vão ter de gastar imenso dinheiro, o que não é nada bom, vamos à falência outra vez.  A situação está negra, não estamos mesmo preparados para enfrentar mais um ano de seca.


----------



## Cinza (11 Nov 2017 às 13:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, exato! E mesmo assim não sei, seria preciso chover mesmo bem acima da média e vários dias porque por vezes há meses que são acima da média mas que chove apenas 2 ou 3 dias, que aliás, tem sido como no último ano. Há muito para encher e tal como diz, a situação estaria ainda pior se não tivessem sido construídas novas barragens, o mapa do SNIRH só não está pior que em 2005 graças a isso. Já se perderam 3 meses, basicamente, e novembro só não será pior caso a última semana seja diferente, se não for, no final do mês quase 100% do território entrará em seca extrema e não, não estou a ser exagerado, novembro é um dos meses mais chuvosos.
> Entretanto, ouvi na rádio hoje, que serão gastos 20 mil euros em média por dia para levar água a Viseu. Se isto não mudar, para além de muitas zonas ficarem sem água nos próximos tempos, as autarquias vão ter de gastar imenso dinheiro, o que não é nada bom. Está negro, não estamos mesmo preparados para enfrentar mais um ano de seca.



É o que ele diz (ao menos tem essa noção)
"*Se voltasse a chover ao ritmo normal para a época do ano, quanto tempo demorávamos a repor o nível médio das reservas?*
Para colocar as nossas reservas numa situação de tranquilidade diríamos que temos de ter três a quatro meses de inverno com uma precipitação dentro dos valores que são médios. Mas, para repormos as águas e recursos subterrâneos, precisaríamos de bastante mais tempo e de um determinado tipo de precipitação. Se for muito forte, acaba por ser superficial, não dá tempo de se encaminhar para os recursos subterrâneos. Para repor os níveis de águas subterrâneos, precisaríamos de um ano invernoso, acima da média."


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2017 às 14:03)

Cinza disse:


> É o que ele diz (ao menos tem essa noção)
> "*Se voltasse a chover ao ritmo normal para a época do ano, quanto tempo demorávamos a repor o nível médio das reservas?*
> Para colocar as nossas reservas numa situação de tranquilidade diríamos que temos de ter três a quatro meses de inverno com uma precipitação dentro dos valores que são médios. Mas, para repormos as águas e recursos subterrâneos, precisaríamos de bastante mais tempo e de um determinado tipo de precipitação. Se for muito forte, acaba por ser superficial, não dá tempo de se encaminhar para os recursos subterrâneos. Para repor os níveis de águas subterrâneos, precisaríamos de um ano invernoso, acima da média."


É óbvio que sim, nos únicos 6 dias de chuva que houve desde setembro (até custa dizer isto), a chuva que caia era em forma torrencial, é óbvio que isso para quem só quer acumulados interessantes é bom mas para o resto não é, de nada nos serve mesmo. Já está tudo seco novamente, isto que não mude de vez não, nem quero imaginar o que será de nós se isso não acontecer. Enquanto não vir nas previsões dias e dias seguidos de precipitação não vou ser optimista, não é com um dia de cheias que as barragens ficam abastecidas, mas ainda há pessoas que pensam que sim, talvez as mais pequenas, porque de resto, fica tudo na mesma.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Nov 2017 às 14:19)

*Portugal “estaria numa profunda crise de fome” se atual seca tivesse ocorrido na Idade Média*

_Portugal passou a enfrentar secas mais frequentes e prolongadas e a que se verifica neste momento é provavelmente “das piores dos últimos 100 anos”_

As secas tornaram-se mais frequentes e prolongadas em Portugal, acompanhando a diminuição da precipitação média anual, que afeta sobretudo o sul, referiu o especialista em alterações climáticas Filipe Duarte Santos, alertando para a necessidade de investir nas energias renováveis.

Em declarações à Lusa, o professor jubilado da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa e presidente do Conselho Nacional do Ambiente e do Desenvolvimento Sustentável explicou que um fenómeno meteorológico isolado, por si só, não define um clima - para isso é necessário fazer observações durante 30 anos e depois comparar com o período anterior, vendo se nas médias e nos extremos das várias variáveis meteorológicas houve uma mudança significativa.

Quando se comparam os dois períodos de 30 anos anteriores ao presente (desde 1960), verifica-se que a precipitação média anual tem diminuído na Península Ibérica e também noutras áreas do Mediterrâneo.

“No caso de Portugal a diminuição é da ordem dos 40 milímetros por década e isso é um número significativo, ou seja, 200 milímetros de chuva em meio século, cerca de 20 centímetros de água”, indicou o professor.

Os números têm particular peso no sul: no interior do Alentejo a precipitação média anual era, antes desta redução, de 500 milímetros.

“Não é a questão de uma seca. Nestes 60 anos, comparando quantas secas mais é que houve em relação ao período anterior, verifica-se que tem havido mais secas e mais prolongadas”, referiu Filipe Duarte Santos.

A atual seca registada em Portugal, indicou, é provavelmente “das piores dos últimos 100 anos” e uma das mais intensas e prolongadas: “Uma seca destas na Idade Média seria dramática, o país estaria numa profunda crise de fome”.

O especialista lembrou que para reagir às alterações climáticas é necessário, em Portugal e no resto do mundo, “depender muito menos de combustíveis fósseis” (petróleo, carvão e gás natural), porque a sua combustão é um dos principais fatores dessas mudanças, e “investir nas energias renováveis”, o que tem um custo inicial, depois compensado.

Em suma, apontou, é necessário “desenvolver uma economia de baixo carbono”, com decisores políticos bem informados, cientistas empenhados em alertar para os problemas e um compromisso sério no cumprimento de medidas como as que vigoram no Acordo de Paris.

“A razão destas alterações climáticas tem a ver com a intensificação do chamado efeito de estufa da atmosfera, com o facto de na atmosfera existirem gases que absorvem a radiação infravermelha, são como se fossem um cobertor na atmosfera e garantem que a temperatura é suficientemente elevada”, mencionou.

A presença e concentração de dióxido de carbono aumentou cerca de 43% desde o período pré-industrial (há cerca de 250 anos), o que, no entender do especialista, é um grande alargamento para um período de tempo relativamente curto, à escala das transformações que houve no planeta.

No caso da Europa, os países do sul são mais vulneráveis aos efeitos das alterações climáticas devido à tendência da diminuição da precipitação.

“Há condições para nos adaptarmos”, ressalvou, contudo, Filipe Duarte Santos, referindo também que, em Portugal, a região menos vulnerável são os Açores e, depois, a Madeira, onde a diminuição da precipitação deverá ser mais significativa.

O especialista lembrou ainda a tendência de subida do nível médio do mar, que irá agravar a já significativa erosão costeira, em particular no território continental.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...se-atual-seca-tivesse-ocorrido-na-Idade-Media


----------



## Cinza (12 Nov 2017 às 08:07)

Reportagem sobre a nascente do rio Douro que secou.
Com varias imagens, localização no google maps, vídeos e depoimentos.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/reportagens/interior/a-nascente-do-rio-douro-secou-8908800.html


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2017 às 09:11)

Cinza disse:


> Reportagem sobre a nascente do rio Douro que secou.
> Com varias imagens, localização no google maps, vídeos e depoimentos.
> 
> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/reportagens/interior/a-nascente-do-rio-douro-secou-8908800.html



As imagens são impressionantes ( a 20 km da nascente)


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Nov 2017 às 09:18)

Snifa disse:


> As imagens são impressionantes ( a 20 km da nascente)



Essa última imagem... é assim que o deserto começa...


----------



## dahon (12 Nov 2017 às 14:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por isso devíamos seriamente pensar na construção de centrais de dessalinização!


Centrais de dessalinização em nada servem para o interior. Já as barragens sim, fazem toda a diferença. Mas quanto a isso podemos agradecer aos politicos que fizeram contratos criminosos e a umas certas organizações de ambientalistas para as quais tudo é problema e nada é solução.

Felizmente o Alqueva foi avante, apesar das criticas de alguns iluminados("nunca iria encher na totalidade"), porque se hoje no norte e centro estamos assim o que seria do Alentejo sem Alqueva. Já Foz Côa não teve a mesma sorte.


----------



## Cinza (12 Nov 2017 às 14:52)

Deu hoje no jornal das 13 na rtp uma reportagem sobre as medidas tomadas na Galiza logo a seguir aos incêndios entre as quais colocação por via aérea de palha nas encostas ardidas, valas enormes de contenção, colocação de vedações tudo para contenção de cinzas e contaminação das águas bem como futuras derrocadas aquando das chuvas.

Isto para dizer que enquanto aqui andam a brincar ao faz de conta, às bocas abertas por causa da seca ninguém toma as medidas que lá tomaram para quando vier a chuva ela seja aproveitada e para evitar que depois andem a chorar que realmente houve chuva mas por causa dos incêndios as águas estão contaminadas e a lenga lenga do costume dos nossos queridos e competentíssimos políticos (só que não).

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/i...g-para-evitar-contaminacao-dos-solos_v1039802


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

dahon disse:


> Centrais de dessalinização em nada servem para o interior. Já as barragens sim, fazem toda a diferença. Mas quanto a isso podemos agradecer aos politicos que fizeram contratos criminosos e a umas certas organizações de ambientalistas para as quais tudo é problema e nada é solução.
> 
> Felizmente o Alqueva foi avante, apesar das criticas de alguns iluminados("nunca iria encher na totalidade"), porque se hoje no norte e centro estamos assim o que seria do Alentejo sem Alqueva. Já Foz Côa não teve a mesma sorte.


Eu não digo que as centrais de dessalinização sejam a panaceia para todos os males mas deviam ser melhor estudadas. Eu tb sei que está a ser estudado o aumento da rede de pequenas albufeiras mas quando já se está no problema isso não resolve. Hoje aqui perto onde vivo foi inaugurado um furo público no lugar da Torre, pago pela Câmara da Batalha. Foi encontrada água abundante a 350m. Não foi barato mas vai resolver um problema crónico num lugar que não tinha água a não ser da rede. Vai ainda poder ser usada pelos bombeiros e encher o poço público. As câmaras podiam apostar numa rede de furos como redundância à rede pública.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2017 às 18:07)




----------



## Cinza (12 Nov 2017 às 20:40)

*DaniFR* (não sei se és um entendido na matéria), mas não achas que o rio Tejo em Santarém (foto publicada acima) também não está a necessitar de um bom desassoreamento.


----------



## dahon (12 Nov 2017 às 21:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não digo que as centrais de dessalinização sejam a panaceia para todos os males mas deviam ser melhor estudadas. Eu tb sei que está a ser estudado o aumento da rede de pequenas albufeiras mas quando já se está no problema isso não resolve. Hoje aqui perto onde vivo foi inaugurado um furo público no lugar da Torre, pago pela Câmara da Batalha. Foi encontrada água abundante a 350m. Não foi barato mas vai resolver um problema crónico num lugar que não tinha água a não ser da rede. Vai ainda poder ser usada pelos bombeiros e encher o poço público. As câmaras podiam apostar numa rede de furos como redundância à rede pública.



Estudar as coisas nunca fez mal nenhum a ninguém, contudo e tendo em conta o panorama climático que conhecemos de Portugal, não faz muito sentido construir uma infraestrutura extremamente cara que será usada uma vez de 20 em 20 anos. Olhando para o caso das barragens em termos de utilidade não tem comparação. 
Com isto não digo que no futuro com as alterações climáticas as centrais de dessalinização não possam vir a ser um recurso necessário.

Quantos aos furos, é possível que sejam uma solução mais viável, no abastecimento privado já o são. Em minha casa não usamos água da rede pública. Para o consumo da casa temos um furo com 70m e para o uso externo(regas e etc) um poço de anéis de betão com 12m. Felizmente ambos ainda com níveis de água satisfatórios tendo em conta a situação de seca.


----------



## dahon (12 Nov 2017 às 21:51)

Cinza disse:


> *DaniFR* (não sei se és um entendido na matéria), mas não achas que o rio Tejo em Santarém (foto publicada acima) também não está a necessitar de um bom desassoreamento.



Eu diria que antes do desassoreamento deviam preocupar-se com a poluição. A cor daquela água é doentia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

dahon disse:


> Estudar as coisas nunca fez mal nenhum a ninguém, contudo e tendo em conta o panorama climático que conhecemos de Portugal, não faz muito sentido construir uma infraestrutura extremamente cara que será usada uma vez de 20 em 20 anos. Olhando para o caso das barragens em termos de utilidade não tem comparação.
> Com isto não digo que no futuro com as alterações climáticas as centrais de dessalinização não possam vir a ser um recurso necessário.
> 
> Quantos aos furos, é possível que sejam uma solução mais viável, no abastecimento privado já o são. Em minha casa não usamos água da rede pública. Para o consumo da casa temos um furo com 70m e para o uso externo(regas e etc) um poço de anéis de betão com 12m. Felizmente ambos ainda com níveis de água satisfatórios tendo em conta a situação de seca.


Para mim neste momento tem de se pensar em tudo. Ou muito me engano ou as alterações climáticas no nosso país vão avançar mais rápido do que se pensa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2017 às 22:08)

dahon disse:


> Eu diria que antes do desassoreamento deviam preocupar-se com a poluição. A cor daquela água é doentia.



Concordo contigo, o veradadeiro problema é acima de tudo a poluição que tem crescido a olhos vistos.
Quanto ao assoreamento aquilo parecem-me ser uns bancos de areia, que estão a descoberto pois a água é pouca, e as margens são longas, nada de mais.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2017 às 22:34)

A Poluição do Tejo tem foco a montante de Abrantes nas Industrias de celulose. Toda a gente sabe das descargas que fazem, mas toda a gente tapa os olhos porque a industria papeleira é muito poderosa, verdadeira máfia de interesses bem cerrados.


----------



## srr (12 Nov 2017 às 22:52)

TEJO :

Vejam só isto, isto é um derrame , ja nem é simples poluiçao :

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/arlindomanuelconsolado.marques/videos/1612977412092605/&show_text=1&width=560" width="560" height="444" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


https://www.facebook.com/sergio.rosa.31149


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2017 às 22:56)

Cinza disse:


> *DaniFR* (não sei se és um entendido na matéria), mas não achas que o rio Tejo em Santarém (foto publicada acima) também não está a necessitar de um bom desassoreamento.


Não sou entendido da matéria. Como já foi dito, no caso do Tejo são bancos de areia, visto que nessa zona não existem açudes ou barragens, os sedimentos seguem o seu caminho em direcção ao mar, assim haja caudal. Também não se coloca o problema das cheias, o leito do rio é largo e tem encaixe para muita água. O problema do Tejo é mesmo a poluição e a seca. 
Em Portugal tens também o exemplo do assoreamento da Barra de Aveiro que limita da dimensão dos navios que entram no porto.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2017 às 23:01)

Esse senhor e um conjunto de cidadãos têm vindo desde ha anos a sinalizar as descargas da industria da celulose para o Tejo, mas infelizmente não se consegue fazer nada...lei demasiado branda e não existe fiscalização. As papeleiras fazem o que querem: É o eucalipto de um lado e as descargas poluentes de outro. 



srr disse:


> TEJO :
> 
> Vejam só isto, isto é um derrame , ja nem é simples poluiçao :
> 
> ...


----------



## frederico (13 Nov 2017 às 06:17)

A casa dos meus avos no Algarve tem *acoteia* e *cisterna*. 

A horta tem *poco* e *tanque*. Cheguei a tomar banho com agua da cisterna aquecida no fogao quando falhava a agua da rede. E a regar as arvores da horta com baldes, tirando a agua manualmente do poco. 

Era assim na regiao decadas atras... nao sera hora de voltarmos a repensar a arquitectura e de recuperarmos estes elementos da nossa arquitectura tradicional?


----------



## Cinza (13 Nov 2017 às 15:52)

*Governo vai negociar com Espanha medição de caudais do Tejo ao dia e não à semana.*

O ministro do Ambiente defendeu hoje que os caudais do rio Tejo devem ser medidos ao dia e não à semana, como acontece atualmente, e que Portugal tem de ir negociando com Espanha nesse sentido.

O ministro relatou ter visitado Vila Velha de Rodão e Nisa no domingo, e disse que, apesar de não ter encontrado peixes mortos, verificou que a quantidade de água era pouca.
"Aquilo que vi foi um rio que, não tendo nenhum problema aparente de poluição - não havia peixes mortos - tinha menos água do que a expectativa", disse o ministro.

"Para enfrentar a poluição, além de intensificar os mecanismos de fiscalização naquela zona, realçou, é necessário aumentar a quantidade de oxigénio que existe naquela massa de água e isso faz-se, sobretudo, com mais água".


https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...is-do-tejo-ao-dia-e-nao-a-semana-8913299.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2017 às 20:24)

" Serão assim acrescentados aos 27 camiões-cisterna já contratados pelo Município de Viseu desde o início do mês, já a partir desta semana, um conjunto de mais 15 a 20 camiões."


----------



## hurricane (13 Nov 2017 às 21:51)

É mais que óbvio que a situacao de seca está a tornar-se catastrofica. Pior que a situacao de 2004 e 2005. É urgente comecar a pensar em medidas sérias.


----------



## srr (13 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

jamestorm disse:


> A Poluição do Tejo tem foco a montante de Abrantes nas Industrias de celulose. Toda a gente sabe das descargas que fazem, mas toda a gente tapa os olhos porque a industria papeleira é muito poderosa, verdadeira máfia de interesses bem cerrados.



O sr. Ministro veio chamar nos mentirosos a todos os que ;

- todos os dias vemos a agua Castanha, cheia de Espuma; mal cheirosa ( com e sem caudal)

- E ate Vila Velha de Rodão , está de cor normal, dai para baixo está castanha , nada tem a ver com caudal. 

-São teoricos irresponsaveis, já nem os animais bebem da agua do Tejo.

- Estamos tramados com este politicos Marketinguizados. Nós e o Planeta terra.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2017 às 22:32)

srr disse:


> O sr. Ministro veio chamar nos mentirosos a todos os que ;
> 
> - todos os dias vemos a agua Castanha, cheia de Espuma; mal cheirosa ( com e sem caudal)
> 
> ...


As imagens que vi à uns tempos metiam nojo mesmo, nem por ser um rio que desagua junto à capital fazem alguma coisa por ele. Já se sabe até demais que a culpa do Tejo estar assim é de Portugal e não de Espanha, tanta coisa por Almaraz ser um perigo e na verdade aquilo que nós temos em Portugal é que é o maior perigo para o rio, é triste! Nenhum ministro, mas mesmo nenhum quer saber da natureza deste país para nada, aquilo que fazem é por favor e só o fazem quando já é tarde demais.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Nov 2017 às 22:39)

Este país é sempre a mesma merd''', desculpem a expressão , mas nenhum ministro nem político quer saber disto , enfim ... é triste este país , tamos tramados com estes políticos , este governo nem se preocupa com o povo , isto mete uma raiva , a cor daquela água é doentia , o governo não faz nada , é para deixar tudo para a última da hora .


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

A Industria da celulose (o chamado ouro verde português) é um lobby muito poderoso, ninguém do governo estará interessado em abrir uma guerra contra essa gente...que aliás é gente perigosa. 
Continuaremos a assistir às descargas poluentes nos nossos principais rios, assim como continuaremos a ser um país rendido à monocultura eucalipto, igualmente nociva. 
Como já dizia o meu avô: Portugal não é um verdadeiro país, é um quintal de interesses! Ou seja, o bem comum não vale de nada em Portugal. 




Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Este país é sempre a mesma merd''', desculpem a expressão , mas nenhum ministro nem político quer saber disto , enfim ... é triste este país , tamos tramados com estes políticos , este governo nem se preocupa com o povo , isto mete uma raiva , a cor daquela água é doentia , o governo não faz nada , é para deixar tudo para a última da hora .


----------



## frederico (14 Nov 2017 às 03:40)

Paises onde o bem comum se submete a interesses particulares sao sempre os mais pobres... onde sucede o contrario, sociedades anglo-saxonicas, nordicas ou da Europa Central a conversa e outra...

Fala-se muito no *Tejo *mas partilho uma experiencia. Quando tinha 13/14 anos, portanto ha 16 anos, cheguei a fazer canoagem no *rio Arade*. Aquilo na realidade nao era rio... mas sim um esgoto... havia descargas por todo o lado, a agua estava castanha, e o rio todo assoreado com um lodo nojento. 

E ja que falamos de poluicao, nunca vi tanto lixo junto a um rio como o que esta espalhado nas margens do *Leca*, entulhos, plasticos, electrodomesticos, e um cenario de Terceiro Mundo. E so dar uma volta a pe e sair da berma das estradas. Ha cenarios de guerra perto do rio, fabricas em ruinas, armazens abandonados, mamarrachos dentro do leito de cheia. *O Leca e um livro sobre o nosso atraso, e sobre a gritante mediocridade de quem ocupa cargos publicos.*


----------



## frederico (14 Nov 2017 às 03:41)

Paises onde o bem comum se submete a interesses particulares sao sempre os mais pobres... onde sucede o contrario, sociedades anglo-saxonicas, nordicas ou da Europa Central a conversa e outra...

Fala-se muito no *Tejo *mas partilho uma experiencia. Quando tinha 13/14 anos, portanto ha 16 anos, cheguei a fazer canoagem no *rio Arade*. Aquilo na realidade nao era rio... mas sim um esgoto... havia descargas por todo o lado, a agua estava castanha, e o rio todo assoreado com um lodo nojento. 

E ja que falamos de poluicao, nunca vi tanto lixo junto a um rio como o que esta espalhado nas margens do *Leca*, entulhos, plasticos, electrodomesticos, e um cenario de Terceiro Mundo. E so dar uma volta a pe e sair da berma das estradas. Ha cenarios de guerra perto do rio, fabricas em ruinas, armazens abandonados, mamarrachos dentro do leito de cheia. *O Leca e um livro sobre o nosso atraso, e sobre a gritante mediocridade de quem ocupa cargos publicos.*


----------



## Cinza (14 Nov 2017 às 09:20)

*ASSUSTADOR*

O ponto 15 fala sobre a situação da água.

Pinhões a mais de 100 euros o quilo, o fim do queijo da Serra DOP, um verão sem cerejas e prateleiras sem arroz agulha e sem mel nacionais. A seca já chegou ao bolso e chegará à mesa dos portugueses.

http://observador.pt/especiais/os-e...l-sem-queijo-da-serra-e-um-verao-sem-cerejas/


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2017 às 09:38)




----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2017 às 14:06)

*Portugal e Espanha vão sofrer "secas gigantes" com duração de 15 anos*





As ruínas da antiga aldeia espanhola de Mansilla de la Sierra, normalmente submersas, estão agora à vista dada a seca prolongada.
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-sofrer-secas-gigantes-com-duracao-de-15-anos


----------



## Cinza (14 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Que lindo


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Nov 2017 às 17:25)

Cinza disse:


> Que lindo



É muito triste, um nojo !


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2017 às 17:47)

Cinza disse:


> Que lindo



É mais do mesmo, até já fico admirado, mas é no dia em que o rio Tejo correr limpo sem poluição, mas aí secalhar ainda mais depressa acerto no números do euromilhões.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Nov 2017 às 17:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mais do mesmo, até já fico admirado, mas é no dia em que o rio Tejo correr limpo sem poluição, mas aí secalhar ainda mais depressa acerto no números do euromilhões.



Aqui há uns tempos fui de férias e passei na zona de Vila Velha de Ródão, sinceramente não sei nem tão pouco imagino como é que
as pessoas (habitantes) conseguem aguentar o cheiro, é mesmo terrível, gostaria de sentir isso na Quinta da Marinha.
O rio Tejo, é a consequência da falta de acompanhamento das autoridades que se dizem responsáveis, mas não são visto
em Portugal a responsabilidade morrer solteira em tudo !


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Aqui há uns tempos fui de férias e passei na zona de Vila Velha de Ródão, sinceramente não sei nem tão pouco imagino como é que
> as pessoas (habitantes) conseguem aguentar o cheiro, é mesmo terrível, gostaria de sentir isso na Quinta da Marinha.
> O rio Tejo, é a consequência da falta de acompanhamento das autoridades que se dizem responsáveis, mas não são visto
> em Portugal a responsabilidade morrer solteira em tudo !



Os vários afluentes do Tejo, bem como o próprio rio em si, são alvos de inúmeras descargas diariamente, por parte de grandes indústrias.
Secalhar o governo só deve tomar medidas drásticas, quando esta água nojenta, servir de recordação ao nossos turistas, bem aí no centro da capital.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2017 às 18:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os vários afluente do Tejo, bem como o próprio rio em si, são alvos de inúmeras descargas diariamente, por parte de grandes indústrias.
> Secalhar o governo só deve tomar medidas drásticas, quando esta água nojenta, servir de recordação ao nossos turistas, bem aí no centro da capital.


A sorte de Lisboa é a água do mar que sempre entra pelo estuário e ameniza um pouco a coisa, porque se não fosse isso, o turismo na baixa estava condenado com o cheiro horrível e já para não falar dos mosquitos.  No verão passado, estive na baixa durante uma noite tropical e jurei nunca mais lá ir nessa altura e muito menos numa noite tropical, a maré estava baixa e para além do cheiro insuportável, sai de lá com picadas de mosquitos em todo o lado. O Tejo é um rio morto aos anos, ainda ninguém fez nada por ele e também não é agora que o vão fazer, os interesses em Portugal estão sempre em primeiro lugar, ninguém é responsável por nada. Se os turistas vissem a vergonha em que o rio Tejo durante o seu percurso em Portugal, até caiam para o lado, é vergonhoso e mete nojo o estado em que está!


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 18:33)

joralentejano disse:


> A sorte de Lisboa é a água do mar que sempre entra pelo estuário e ameniza um pouco a coisa, porque se não fosse isso, o turismo na baixa estava condenado com o cheiro horrível e já para não falar dos mosquitos.  No verão passado, estive na baixa durante uma noite tropical e jurei nunca mais lá ir nessa altura e muito menos numa noite tropical, a maré estava baixa e para além do cheiro insuportável, sai de lá com picadas de mosquitos em todo o lado. O Tejo é um rio morto aos anos, ainda ninguém fez nada por ele e também não é agora que o vão fazer, os interesses em Portugal estão sempre em primeiro lugar, ninguém é responsável por nada. Se os turistas vissem a vergonha em que o rio Tejo durante o seu percurso em Portugal, até caiam para o lado, é vergonhoso e mete nojo o estado em que está!



Está bom para o camarão japonês:

Camarão japonês detetado no estuário do Tejo
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) divulgou hoje que existe camarão japonês no estuário do Tejo, uma espécie com interesse comercial que está a ser capturada pela pesca artesanal.

Numa nota hoje divulgada, o IPMA refere que desde 2000 que previa o estabelecimento do camarão japonês (Marsupenaeus (Penaeus) japonicus) no estuário do Tejo por ter sido objeto de cultivo experimental nessa área na década de 80 do século passado.
"Com esta nota, confirmamos a ocorrência e estabelecimento do camarão japonês no estuário do Tejo", refere o IPMA, adiantando que está a preparar um artigo científico para assinalar este registo.

Segundo o instituto, este é um camarão com interesse comercial, sendo objeto de pesca no Oceano Índico e Pacífico, em países como o Japão, onde também é produzido em aquacultura.
A sua introdução na Europa, explica o IPMA, ocorreu através do Canal do Suez para o Mediterrâneo, mas também de modo intencional para a sua utilização em aquacultura em França e Espanha.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2017 às 18:47)

The Weatherman disse:


> Está bom para o camarão japonês:
> 
> Camarão japonês detetado no estuário do Tejo
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) divulgou hoje que existe camarão japonês no estuário do Tejo, uma espécie com interesse comercial que está a ser capturada pela pesca artesanal.
> ...


Ai agora, a poluição no Tejo é favorável a uma espécie com grande interesse comercial. Se assim for, não temos outro remédio se não ver o Tejo nesta tristeza e vergonha.


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2017 às 19:35)

Como é possível, eu que vou com alguma frequência até ao Gavião vejo constantemente o Tejo escuro, sujo e com um cheiro por vezes agressivo sempre junto à Barragem e esta alma penada deste Ministro diz que não viu poluição nenhuma ? Provavelmente andamos todos ceguinhos, enfim.

As constantes descargas da Celtejo,Portucel Centroliva etc aliado à própria Eutrofização do Rio vão acabar mais tarde ou mais cedo por o destruir. E isto à vista de toda a gente.



joralentejano disse:


> A sorte de Lisboa é a água do mar que sempre entra pelo estuário e ameniza um pouco a coisa



A sorte de Lisboa e Margem Sul é isso e os seus afluentes como o Zêzere ,que quando se junta ao Tejo em constância é ver a diferença do cristalino para o preto.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Nov 2017 às 20:57)

É uma tristeza ver o Tejo assim , e o governo não fazer nada , deixa sempre tudo para a última da hora , depois já é tarde demais , enfim , tristeza ...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Aqui há uns tempos fui de férias e passei na zona de Vila Velha de Ródão, sinceramente não sei nem tão pouco imagino como é que
> as pessoas (habitantes) conseguem aguentar o cheiro, é mesmo terrível, gostaria de sentir isso na Quinta da Marinha.
> O rio Tejo, é a consequência da falta de acompanhamento das autoridades que se dizem responsáveis, mas não são visto
> em Portugal a responsabilidade morrer solteira em tudo !



Não é só as autoridades incompetentes , é o governo , é os políticos que se armam em responsáveis e depois pelos vistos não são , tristeza de país .


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2017 às 11:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Tão bom ver isto assim, bem limpinho, intervenção muito útil e necessária!
> Antes:
> 
> ...



Assim está péssimo! Sem vegetação ripícola a água aquece e perde o oxigénio dissolvido, isto para além de promover a evaporação e a secagem mais rápida do rio. Se o que fizeram foi apenas cortar a vegetação, foi mau para qualquer fauna e flora que exista no rio.

As pessoas têm a ideia errada que limpinho, isto é sem vegetação é que é bom... Não podiam estar mais enganadas... 

Além de que é ilegal cortar a vegetação ripícola, podem ter feito aí um crime ambiental! (não sei se foram concedidas as autorizações necessárias para esse tipo de trabalhos.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 12:58)

MSantos disse:


> Assim está péssimo! Sem vegetação ripícola a água aquece e perde o oxigénio dissolvido, isto para além de promover a evaporação e a secagem mais rápida do rio. Se o que fizeram foi apenas cortar a vegetação, foi mau para qualquer fauna e flora que exista no rio.
> 
> As pessoas têm a ideia errada que limpinho, isto é sem vegetação é que é bom... Não podiam estar mais enganadas...
> 
> Além de que é ilegal cortar a vegetação ripícola, podem ter feito aí um crime ambiental! (não sei se foram concedidas as autorizações necessárias para esse tipo de trabalhos.


Não acho que seja mau, pelo contrário, o estado em que isto estava, já precisava de uma limpeza. Como se fosse muito bonito ver uma ribeira que antigamente era limpa e nunca houve problemas e que agora mal se via. Corríamos o risco de a ver destruir hortas e aquilo que há à volta dela. Se chover, ao longo do inverno vai ficar tudo verde e cheio de plantas novamente.
Uma ribeira pode ser selvagem no seu percurso, mas junto a uma localidade isto já não metia vista nenhuma.
Em  Espanha, numa localidade aqui perto, limparam uma ribeira e ficou impecável, lá nada disto é ilegal. Em Portugal é ilegal limpar as florestas etc, para proteger os ecossistemas, tem-se visto as consequências da falta de limpeza. Em campo maior à uns tempos houve um incêndio junto a uma ribeira que estava tal e qual como esta, só não foi pior porque os bombeiros chegaram a tempo.
Respeito a tua opinião e cada um é livre de a expressar , mas na minha opinião é muito melhor ver isto tudo limpo do que tudo sujo e depois mais tarde termos  as consequências disso que não são mesmo nada boas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 17:31)

Albufeira de Montargil.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 17:54)

*Tejo "praticamente morto" em Espanha já cheira mal em Portugal*
Hoje às 01:37, atualizado às 09:50
A imagem da nascente seca do rio Douro, em Espanha, alarmou os portugueses, na semana passada. Mais a sul, o cenário é pouco melhor. O Tejo definha a cada dia e as consequências estão aos nossos pés.

Castela-La Mancha, uma das quatro regiões espanholas atravessadas pelo Tejo, denunciou a qualidade duvidosa da água do rio, "praticamente morto", afetado pela mais grave seca dos últimos anos e vítima da política de transvases para as regiões do sudoeste de Espanha, que vivem da agricultura intensiva.

Segundo a Confederação Hidrográfica do Tejo, as reservas de água caíram para 282 hectómetros cúbicos, o que equivale a 11,8% da capacidade total de armazenamento da bacia de Entrepenas e Buenia, na cabeceira do Tejo, que na última semana perdeu 3,8 hectómetros cúbicos de água.

"Não há água", lamentou a conselheira das Finanças de Castela-La Mancha, Augustina García Élez. "Os pântanos estão numa situação alarmante", acrescentou, citada pelo jornal "La Vanguardia", antes de uma reunião com a ministra espanhola da Agricultura, Isabel García Tejerina.

"Há 30 anos, tínhamos belas praias fluviais e e as crianças banhavam-se nas águas", lembrou Rosa Prieto, da associação espanhola Rio Tejo Vivo, ouvida pelo jornal "Le Monde", de França. "Agora está tudo perdido", acrescentou, desolada com a lama que inunda o rio.

*"Esgotado pelo saque"*
O eurodeputado do PSOE, Sergio Gutiérrez, sublinhou que o Tejo está "degradado e esgotado pelo saque brutal que sofre na forma de transvases, especialmente nos últimos anos" e considerou necessário mudar o modelo de gestão de recursos hídricos em Espanha para garantir a sustentabilidade ambiental daquele rio.

Numa carta enviada ao presidente da Comissão Europeia, Jean-Claude Juncker, e revelada pelo jornal "La Verdad", o eurodeputado socialista pede que seja modificado o planeamento hidrológico do Tejo e que se encontrem alternativas para os transvases, ante o "estado terrível" das reservas da bacia de Entrepenas e Buenia.

Engenheiros do governo regional, diz o "Le Monde", falam de eutrofização para definir o processo de degradação das águas do rio Tejo, que se traduzem em odores, margens apodrecidas e na presença de algas nocivas e espumas tóxicas.

"O terrível estado dos pântanos está a ter as consequências para a bacia do Tejo Médio, como espumas em Toledo, ou pragas de insetos e bolsas de algas na região de Talavera. Tudo consequências do aumento das temperaturas, da estagnação das águas e, portanto, da ausência de caudal", concluiu Gutiérrez.

*Do lado português já cheira mal*

Do lado português da fronteira, já se sentem esses efeitos da fragilidade do caudal do Tejo. A Câmara de Nisa, Portalegre, exigiu, terça-feira, ao Governo medidas de combate à poluição do rio Tejo, alertando que desenvolveu recentemente ações de recolha de peixes mortos junto à Central Hidroelétrica da Velada. Também por causa das celuloses do lado português e das descargas que têm sido sucessivamente denunciadas pelos movimentos de defesa do Tejo.

"Exigimos e defendemos, junto das autoridades competentes, medidas realmente efetivas e duradouras de combate à grave poluição que afeta o rio Tejo, porque a sustentabilidade do nosso território e das comunidades que nele habitam só se coaduna com um rio vivido e com vida, em toda a sua plenitude", lê-se num comunicado publicado na página do município na Internet.

A autarquia informa que enviou, "no início do mês de novembro", um ofício ao ministro do Ambiente alertando a tutela para a necessidade de se proceder à "construção de uma solução válida, duradoura e sustentável" para elevar o rio Tejo. Texto publicado dois dias depois da visita do ministro do ambiente a Vila Velha de Rodão e Nisa.

"Aquilo que vi foi um rio que, não tendo nenhum problema aparente de poluição - não havia peixes mortos -, tinha menos água do que a expectativa", disse o ministro João Matos Fernandes.

*Negociar com Espanha*
Segundo referiu o governante, era visível, no domingo, "que a água era mesmo pouca, apesar de Espanha cumprir a Convenção de Albufeira". Para enfrentar a poluição, além de intensificar os mecanismos de fiscalização naquela zona, realçou, é necessário aumentar a quantidade de oxigénio que existe naquela massa de água e isso faz-se, sobretudo, com mais água. Por isso, quer negociar com Espanha a medição diária do caudal.

"Temos de tentar tudo para que não seja um número contado à semana, mas sim contado ao dia", ou seja, "ter uma nova obrigação de volume mínimo diário e não de volume semanal", explicou João Matos Fernandes.

Como já tinha dito aos deputados na quarta-feira, na discussão do Orçamento do Estado para 2018, o ministro apontou que "não é boa ideia discutir caudais em ano de seca, isso não se faz e Portugal não irá fazer".

"Mas é mesmo importante que haja uma maior continuidade na água que vem de Espanha para Portugal", insistiu.

"Temos de ter uma maior capacidade para gerir aquela massa de água, é isso que não temos tido e, a partir de um conjunto de pequenas decisões que foram ontem [domingo] tomadas internamente e serão tornadas públicas a seu tempo", isso poderá acontecer, acrescentou o ministro, sem concretizar que tipo de ações foram planeadas a partir da visita ao Tejo.

João Matos Fernandes referiu ainda que não irá mudar o plano de bacia hidrográfica, mas que este permite que muitas coisas possam vir a ser feitas.
Fonte: JN


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2017 às 18:24)

Como se já não bastasse a poluição do nosso lado: https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...e-da-agua-no-douro-internacional-8919177.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 18:41)

joralentejano disse:


> *Tejo "praticamente morto" em Espanha já cheira mal em Portugal*
> Hoje às 01:37, atualizado às 09:50
> A imagem da nascente seca do rio Douro, em Espanha, alarmou os portugueses, na semana passada. Mais a sul, o cenário é pouco melhor. O Tejo definha a cada dia e as consequências estão aos nossos pés.
> 
> ...



*Nova fábrica de papel plastificado investe 10 milhões em Vila Velha de Ródão*

O investimento, anunciado pela autarquia local, dará origem à criação de 40 postos de trabalho directos.

Uma nova fábrica de papel plastificado vai instalar-se em Vila Velha de Ródão, no distrito de Castelo Branco, após investimento de 10 milhões de euros, disse hoje agência Lusa o presidente da câmara local.

"A expectativa é a de que a nova unidade fabril comece a ser construída em Setembro deste ano. Hoje, a câmara vai assinar a escritura para a cedência de 10,6 hectares de terreno para a instalação desta unidade fabril de papel plastificado", afirmou Luís Pereira.

E com isto, resta-nos esperar que esta não seja mais uma industria a libertar as suas águas para o Tejo, na noticia não é referido ainda a sua localização exacta.

A noticia já e de Maio deste ano, por isso as obras já devem de estar a decorrer.


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Albufeira de Montargil.



Estou chocado com estas imagens . Nunca tinha visto a Albufeira de Montargil neste estado e já a vi em baixo muitas vezes, impressionante. O Sorraia vai sofrer com isto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

criz0r disse:


> Estou chocado com estas imagens . Nunca tinha visto a Albufeira de Montargil neste estado e já a vi em baixo muitas vezes, impressionante. O Sorraia vai sofrer com isto.



Eu apesar de não conhecer pessoalmente a barragem, tenho ficado chocado com a actual situação de muitas das nossas barragens.
E essa chuva preciosa que tarda em não cair, o GFS já me anda a deixar maluco.


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2017 às 18:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu apesar de não conhecer pessoalmente a barragem, tenho ficado chocado com a actual situação de muitas das nossas barragens.
> E essa chuva preciosa que tarda em não cair, o GFS já me anda a deixar maluco.



Só para teres uma pequena noção, aquela ponte pequena na foto nº9 costuma estar praticamente submersa em anos considerados 'normais'. Em anos chuvosos está completamente submersa. É grave, mas resta-nos esperar e tentar gerir a pouca água que ainda existe da melhor maneira possível.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

criz0r disse:


> Só para teres uma pequena noção, aquela ponte pequena na foto nº9 costuma estar praticamente submersa em anos considerados 'normais'. Em anos chuvosos está completamente submersa. É grave, mas resta-nos esperar e tentar gerir a pouca água que ainda existe da melhor maneira possível.



Pois, eu por acaso ao olhar para essa foto também me lembrei logo que a ponte devia de estar submersa, tal como aconteceu com a outra ponte romana, que voltou a ser vista, ao fim de 19 anos, algures pelo Alentejo, aliás este assunto já foi aqui discutido.
O seu aspecto, com restos de lamas, não deixa enganar, para nosso bem, era bom que estas ,mesmas pontes não se voltassem a ver taão depressa.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 19:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Nova fábrica de papel plastificado investe 10 milhões em Vila Velha de Ródão*
> 
> O investimento, anunciado pela autarquia local, dará origem à criação de 40 postos de trabalho directos.
> 
> ...


Mais poluição à vista. De qualquer das maneiras, se a água começar a escassear o negócio do papel vai logo à falência.  Quero ver o que será da Renova quando o rio Almonda secar totalmente.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 19:32)

Barragem do Maranhão em Benavila (foto tirada a 4 de novembro):


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 19:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais poluição à vista. De qualquer das maneiras, se a água começar a escassear o negócio do papel vai logo à falência.  Quero ver o que será da Renova quando o rio Almonda secar totalmente.



Por acaso não sei como está a nascente do rio Almonda , há cerca de um mes, o rio bem no centro da cidade já se notava bem que já tinha descido, e se não fosse os vários açudes ainda dava para ter melhor ideia da situção.
A stuação de falta de água só não deve ser pior devido á localização da nascente, pois localiza-se num dos locais mais importantes importantes do nosso país.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2017 às 19:48)

meu Deus, essas fotos das barragens....ou isto chove a serio...ou


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2017 às 19:53)

"Há* certa de um mês"...é com "h"...pois refere-se a "haver" decorrido um período de tempo. 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso não sei como está a nascente do rio Almonda, á cerca de um mes, o rio bem no centro da cidade já se notava bem que já tinha descido, e se não fosse os vários açudes ainda dava para ter melhor ideia da situção.
> A stuação de falta de água só não deve ser pior devido á localização da nascente, pois localiza-se num dos locais mais importantes importantes do nosso país.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 19:57)

jamestorm disse:


> "Há* certa de um mês"...é com "h"...pois refere-se a "haver" decorrido um período de tempo.



Sim é verdade foi lapso meu, isto de estar a estar a escrever a trabalhar noutros separadores não é fácil. 
Mas de qualquer modo já está corrigido.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Nov 2017 às 21:08)

*Lisboa vai desligar fontes e reduzir rega para combater a seca*

Fernando Medina tenciona passar uma mensagem de responsabilidade ambiental.

O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa anunciou esta manhã algumas medidas para poupar água, não porque exista risco no abastecimento de água à capital, mas porque esta, defende é, "uma responsabilidade coletiva".
A água vai deixar de correr temporariamente nas fontes que usam água da rede como é o caso da Fonte Luminosa da Alameda, da fonte da Praça do Império ou da cascata do Parque das Nações e a rega vai ser suspensa nas zonas verdes mais resistentes e reduzida ao mínimo nos restantes casos.

O anúncio foi feito ao final da manhã, por Fernando Medina na ETAR de Lisboa. O presidente da autarquia sublinha que o problema do abastecimento de água à capital não se coloca, mas defende que Lisboa deve dar o exemplo.

"Temos duas obrigações: contribuir para através da redução dos consumos de água feitos pela Câmara Municipal de Lisboa ajudarmos ao aumento das reservas que abastecem a cidade de Lisboa, e que podem ser necessárias noutras zonas do país; dar um sinal político de que na capital do país estamos a fazer os esforços necessários e para sensibilização de todos para a importância de uma gestão eficiente da água", afirmou o autarca.

A Câmara Municipal de Lisboa é responsável por 15% do consumo total de água da cidade. As regas e as lavagens de ruas representam 75% do consumo da autarquia.

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interi...-reduzir-rega-para-combater-seca-8919072.html


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Nov 2017 às 21:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Maranhão em Benavila (foto tirada a 4 de novembro):



E assim que o deserto começa ...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

É a pior seca desde que tenho memória , nem em 2005 estávamos assim , e continua a piorar , mais um mês condenado á seca , Portugal vai ser o novo deserto... , estes políticos fingem que não se passa nada .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

É uma tristeza este país , estes políticos são uns grandes aldrabões , só querem saber deles , nunca querem saber do país , palmas para os políticos que não fazem nada  .


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2017 às 00:12)

Sim é verdade, ainda não vi nenhum politico falar com seriedade sobre esta seca. Nem o distribuidor oficial de beijos, presidente Marcelo, disse nada sobre o assunto.  Limitou-se a olhar as barragens de Viseu com ar admirado, mas nem um discurso sobre a seca.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Nov 2017 às 07:06)

jamestorm disse:


> Sim é verdade, ainda não vi nenhum politico falar com seriedade sobre esta seca. Nem o distribuidor oficial de beijos, presidente Marcelo, disse nada sobre o assunto.  Limitou-se a olhar as barragens de Viseu com ar admirado, mas nem um discurso sobre a seca.



Apenas pode alertar..
Os portugueses como tem ficado visto ao longo dos anos não estão preparados para rigorosamente nada.
Políticos incluídos, sendo que Pedrógão é um caso gritante dessa falta de preparação em protecção Civil ou até mesmo na seca.
É tudo contra barragens mas gastam água á fartazana.
É preciso trabalhar isso nas escolas como se fez com a reciclagem caso contrário não mudará o paradigma.
Citando uma chamada feita para um corpo de bombeiros:"olhe aqui no sitio X o rio está a subir muito.
Rsp: oh minha senhora quer o quê que a gente ponha uma moto bomba no rio?"


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2017 às 11:24)

As câmaras e juntas de freguesia são contra exemplos no consumo de água responsável.
Quanta água é gasta na rega de relvados e jardins? E pior ainda é ver que parte dessa água vai para a calçada, estradas e caminhos, seguindo o seu caminho para os sumidouros.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2017 às 11:53)

AnDré disse:


> As câmaras e juntas de freguesia são contra exemplos no consumo de água responsável.
> Quanta água é gasta na rega de relvados e jardins? E pior ainda é ver que parte dessa água vai para a calçada, estradas e caminhos, seguindo o seu caminho para os sumidouros.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



Bem verdade @AnDré  , é ver aqui em Almada os sistemas de rega a regar tudo menos os jardins. É um desperdício de água que até mete dó.


----------



## srr (16 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

SALVEM O TEJO ; 

HOJE , 16- 11 - 2017 leva um MANTO de espuma Branca

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...ova-mortandade-de-peixes-no-tejo-8921135.html


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2017 às 12:28)

@srr imagens que me são tão familiares e ver o Tejo nesse estado, enfim. Inacreditável, como é que estas empresas mesmo sabendo da grave situação de seca no País e no estado em que o Tejo se encontra ainda conseguem fazer pior. O ser humano não tem limites neste Planeta.


----------



## nbairro (16 Nov 2017 às 12:32)

Ser humano...fica aqui um video do George Carlin


----------



## srr (16 Nov 2017 às 13:01)

SALVEM O TEJO ;

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1764/e207972/linha-da-frente


----------



## Cinza (16 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

No programa Sociedade Civil da RTP 2 de hoje (que foi sobre a água, ou melhor a falta dela) o Presidente do Plano Estratégico Nacional de Água – PENSAAR 2020 Diogo Faria de Oliveira disse que se perdem 242 milhões de m3 de água nas redes por ano, por questões técnicas, de rutura, comerciais e ligações ilegais. *Segundo ele daria para abastecer o conselho de Viseu durante 32 anos.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2017 às 19:08)

srr disse:


> SALVEM O TEJO ;
> 
> HOJE , 16- 11 - 2017 leva um MANTO de espuma Branca
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...ova-mortandade-de-peixes-no-tejo-8921135.html





Imagens verdadeiramente surpreendentes, o Tejo parece que está coberto de neve.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Nov 2017 às 19:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Imagens verdadeiramente surpreendentes, o Tejo parece que está coberto de neve.



Horrível ! Tanta poluição num rio importante (tejo) ,a cada dia que não chove esta seca agrava se cada vez mais , os políticos e o governo que são todos uns aldrabões só querem saber deles próprios , o marcelo rebelo de sousa fui ver umas barragens e só disse que estava preocupado , mais nada , estes políticos são uns grandes incompetentes , ao que me parece há coisas mais importantes que a seca , segundo os políticos .


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2017 às 10:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Não acho que seja mau, pelo contrário, o estado em que isto estava, já precisava de uma limpeza. Como se fosse muito bonito ver uma ribeira que antigamente era limpa e nunca houve problemas e que agora mal se via. Corríamos o risco de a ver destruir hortas e aquilo que há à volta dela. Se chover, ao longo do inverno vai ficar tudo verde e cheio de plantas novamente.
> Uma ribeira pode ser selvagem no seu percurso, mas junto a uma localidade isto já não metia vista nenhuma.
> Em  Espanha, numa localidade aqui perto, limparam uma ribeira e ficou impecável, lá nada disto é ilegal. Em Portugal é ilegal limpar as florestas etc, para proteger os ecossistemas, tem-se visto as consequências da falta de limpeza. Em campo maior à uns tempos houve um incêndio junto a uma ribeira que estava tal e qual como esta, só não foi pior porque os bombeiros chegaram a tempo.
> Respeito a tua opinião e cada um é livre de a expressar , mas na minha opinião é muito melhor ver isto tudo limpo do que tudo sujo e depois mais tarde termos  as consequências disso que não são mesmo nada boas.



Joralenteajo, cortarem as silvas ainda vá (crescem rápido), agora cortar os freixos é um erro grave! O rios precisam de cobertura vegetal, a mentalidade da "limpeza" levou à morte de muitos rios, ajudou a diminuir e muito a biodiversidade, seja de macroinvertebrados e consequentemente de peixes e anfíbios que deles dependem. O oxigénio dissolvido na água depende directamente da temperatura da água, águas firas têm maior capacidade de fixar o oxigénio, sem ensombraemnto a água aquece e o oxigénio passa da água para a atmosfera, menos oxigénio, menos biodiversidade. 

És um tipo novo e informado, vai ler sobre vegetação ripícola e a sua importância, vais ver que vais deixar de gostar tanto dessas "limpezas".


----------



## Cinza (17 Nov 2017 às 12:53)

*Nelas declara estado de emergência. Há água para 10 dias*

https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...-emergencia-ha-agua-para-10-dias-8923971.html


----------



## cepp1 (17 Nov 2017 às 12:59)

Cinza disse:


> No programa Sociedade Civil da RTP 2 de hoje (que foi sobre a água, ou melhor a falta dela) o Presidente do Plano Estratégico Nacional de Água – PENSAAR 2020 Diogo Faria de Oliveira disse que se perdem 242 milhões de m3 de água nas redes por ano, por questões técnicas, de rutura, comerciais e ligações ilegais. *Segundo ele daria para abastecer o conselho de Viseu durante 32 anos.*



Incrivel!!! Absurdo!!!


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2017 às 13:05)

continuem a deixar as industrias de celulose a mandarem no país e vão ver o que vai acontecer aos rios tugas.....só um um aviso.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2017 às 13:27)

MSantos disse:


> Joralenteajo, cortarem as silvas ainda vá (crescem rápido), agora cortar os freixos é um erro grave! O rios precisam de cobertura vegetal, a mentalidade da "limpeza" levou à morte de muitos rios, ajudou a diminuir e muito a biodiversidade, seja de macroinvertebrados e consequentemente de peixes e anfíbios que deles dependem. O oxigénio dissolvido na água depende directamente da temperatura da água, águas firas têm maior capacidade de fixar o oxigénio, sem ensombraemnto a água aquece e o oxigénio passa da água para a atmosfera, menos oxigénio, menos biodiversidade.
> 
> És um tipo novo e informado, vai ler sobre vegetação ripícola e a sua importância, vais ver que vais deixar de gostar tanto dessas "limpezas".


É verdade e até podiam ter evitado limpar tudo, de qualquer das maneiras, antigamente esta ribeira servia de maquina de lavar a roupa e estava sempre tudo limpinho, apenas havia ervas à sua volta para colocar a roupa a secar, coisa que neste momento ainda não há devido à ausência de chuva. As silvas e as árvores que cresciam no meio da ribeira era o pior, também não gostava de a ver nesse estado. Sei que a vegetação ripícola é bastante necessária pois serve como filtro biológico de nutrientes mas se esta ribeira continuasse sem ver a limpeza, iria dar bastantes prejuízos nas cheias e qualquer dia nem se conseguia ver, tal como disse aqui junto à vila era necessária para uma melhor imagem das paisagens, agora não está bonita mas quando as plantas voltarem a crescer, ficará num modo mais agradável de se ver.


----------



## slbgdt (17 Nov 2017 às 13:38)

jamestorm disse:


> continuem a deixar as industrias de celulose a mandarem no país e vão ver o que vai acontecer aos rios tugas.....só um um aviso.



Aí sim? Qual o problema das celuloses?
O Cavado está poluido e sem água e não tem celuloses, o Ave idem aspas..

Confundir a humanidade com a indústria da celulose é bastante forçado


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2017 às 13:44)

Barragem de Fagilde

Rio Vouga, nas termas de São Pedro do Sul


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 13:57)

Nickname disse:


> Rio Vouga, nas termas de São Pedro do Sul



Já não passo em S. Pedro do Sul há algum tempo. E essa imagem do Vouga e tão ou mais chocante do que a barragem de Fagilde.

Por acaso não tem aparecidos muitas imagens da albufeira da barragem da Aguieira, mas o cenário em Santa Comba Dão é exemplo da gravidade da situação.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

slbgdt disse:


> Aí sim? Qual o problema das celuloses?
> O Cavado está poluido e sem água e não tem celuloses, o Ave idem aspas..
> 
> Confundir a humanidade com a indústria da celulose é bastante forçado



Mas só as indústrias de celulose poluem? Há mais indústrias a produzir dejetos... Não necessariamente a poluição do Cávado e Ave provém exclusivamente do público geral. O problema é muito mais geral, e advém de inúmeras fontes muitas não controladas, infelizmente


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2017 às 17:29)

Oh homem se não sabe do que fala permaneça calado...o Tejo e outros rios estão a sofrer descargas diárias que provêem das industrias de celulose. nada contra a industria, bem pelo contrario, mas se há industria bem poluente são exactamente as papeleiras que TODOS OS DIAS FAZEM DESCARGAS NÃO TRATADAS NO TEJO! Não teria nada contra se elas tratassem os seus detritos coisa que não acontece ha anos...



slbgdt disse:


> Aí sim? Qual o problema das celuloses?
> O Cavado está poluido e sem água e não tem celuloses, o Ave idem aspas..
> 
> Confundir a humanidade com a indústria da celulose é bastante forçado


----------



## slbgdt (17 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Oh homem se não sabe do que fala permaneça calado...o Tejo e outros rios estão a sofrer descargas diárias que provêem das industrias de celulose. nada contra a industria, bem pelo contrario, mas se há industria bem poluente são exactamente as papeleiras que TODOS OS DIAS FAZEM DESCARGAS NÃO TRATADAS NO TEJO! Não teria nada contra se elas tratassem os seus detritos coisa que não acontece ha anos...



Não o sabia dono da verdade


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2017 às 20:25)

Muito bem dito! É uma tristeza isto  Realmente, grande parte da água que corre neste rio, já deve ser mais de esgoto  Nem por esta água nojenta ir desaguar junto a Lisboa fazem alguma coisa para mudar...


----------



## criz0r (17 Nov 2017 às 20:35)

Só para que conste no que diz respeito ao Rio Tejo, ele já chega a Portugal e neste caso a Vila Velha de Ródão com elevados índices de poluição. No entanto, em vez de pelo menos tentarmos amenizar a situação, fazemos precisamente o contrário continuamos a contribuir para a sua lenta destruição. Os principais responsáveis ? Celtejo, Centroliva, Portucel e Caima, todas elas empresas de celulose localizadas em Vila Velha de Ródão e a ultima em Constância.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

Há rios 'limpos' na Europa (industrializada)?


----------



## criz0r (17 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

@Orion a 100% não mas penso que o Zêzere ande pelos 80/90%.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Nov 2017 às 21:08)

MAS QUÊ O RIO PAIVA NÃO TE DIZ NADA


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

Diz se que o Rio Mira é o mais limpo do país, e um dos mais limpos da Europa.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

Isso são rios pequenos correto?

Dos rios que passam por vastas zonas habitadas ou grandes metrópoles deve ser raro o 'limpo'.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Nov 2017 às 22:32)

o Paiva sim é um afluente do douro que tem praticamente todo o seu curso em serra e zonas pouco habitadas


----------



## DaniFR (17 Nov 2017 às 23:42)

Rio Mondego, zona da Felgueira, Canas de Senhorim

Foto de Pedro Mateus


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Nov 2017 às 10:10)

Rio LENA já foi limpo
Nota-se mais algum caudal que á um mês atrás.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

O local em questão não sei, pois retirei a foto de um grupo no facebok, de locais abandonados, e não é premitido dizer a sua locaização.
Mas é só para vermos a diferença entre as duas imagens.
Pode-se ver também que o fogo consumiu floresta na margem esquerda.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2017 às 19:48)

camrov8 disse:


> o Paiva sim é um afluente do douro que tem praticamente todo o seu curso em serra e zonas pouco habitadas



Mais ou menos.
O rio Paiva tem a montante Castro Daire e Vila Nova de Paiva, localidades com poucos milhares de habitantes.
O problema maior foram os incêndios do ano passado em Arouca - as margens do rio contém grandes quantidades de cinzas; mesmo o leito do rio está escuro de tanta cinza acumulada que foi arrastada no último inverno (e esse foi "suave". Com maior arrasto de água é natural que boa parte da cinza vá entrar na zona de captação da água que abastece grande parte do Grande Porto e parte dos distritos do Vale do Sousa.


----------



## Nickname (18 Nov 2017 às 20:24)

*Seca: Governo aumenta para quase 100 camiões-cisterna ajuda à região de Viseu*
*Aos 51 veículos já no terreno, vão ser acrescentados mais 45 todos os dias a partir de domingo*

O Governo vai enviar mais 45 camiões-cisterna diariamente para descarregar água bruta na Albufeira de Fagilde, somando-se aos 51 já existentes, para enfrentar a seca que atinge quatro concelhos do distrito de Viseu, anunciou este sábado o ministro do Ambiente.

_Neste momento, já temos no terreno 51 camiões-cisterna a transportar água tratada, proveniente de outras estações de tratamento de água que se encontram a norte e a sul deste território. Porque sentimos que temos de ir além desta operação, em conjunto com a ANPC_ [Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil], _conseguimos ter aqui 45 camiões para passar a transportar água bruta"_, revelou João Matos Fernandes.

No final de uma reunião que decorreu esta tarde em Mangualde, o representante do Governo explicou que esta operação arranca às 07:00 de domingo, depois de durante o dia deste sábado terem sido feitos alguns testes.

_A água vai ser tirada da Albufeira da Aguieira, que tem uma capacidade muito maior, e trazida diretamente para a Albufeira de Fagilde. Essa água é depois tratada na própria ETA de Fagilde e entra nos sistemas para poder abastecer estes quatro concelhos"_, explicou.

De acordo com o ministro do Ambiente, este transporte será assegurado por camiões-cisterna de corporações de bombeiros de oito distritos do país, que já partiram dos seus locais de origem carregados com água.

Veja também:


Nelas declara estado de emergência devido à seca


Barragem de Viseu só tem água para mês e meio


Viseu arrisca ficar sem água em alguns concelhos
A seca que tem atingido os concelhos de Mangualde, Nelas, Penalva do Castelo e Viseu já tinha obrigado a que o Governo tomasse algumas medidas, entre as quais o transporte de água tratada em 51 camiões cisterna por dia.

_Em água tratada estamos a falar de aproximadamente 5 mil metros cúbicos (m3)"_, informou.

Para tal, tinha sido anunciada uma verba de 250 mil euros, para que os quatro municípios pudessem fazer face às despesas relacionadas com o transporte de água. Posteriormente, o Governo disponibilizou mais 250 mil euros para apoiar uma iniciativa da Águas de Portugal, que veio reforçar o transporte diário, em camiões-cisterna.

O reforço de transporte de água bruta anunciado este sábado, deverá injetar diretamente na Albufeira de Fagilde cerca de "quatro mil m3" por dia.

"Não temos dúvida de que o compromisso que o Governo assumiu no verão, de que a água não faltaria nas torneiras dos portugueses, vai ser honrado e cumprido", sublinhou.

No entanto, deixou o apelo para que todos os portugueses poupem água, "consumindo a menor quantidade possível, agora e no futuro que é sempre incerto".

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...0-camioes-cisterna-na-ajuda-a-regiao-de-viseu


----------



## slbgdt (19 Nov 2017 às 00:20)

Para ver amanhã no público.
O grande problema do Tejo e que começa bem no início da bacia hidrográfica.
Transvase Tejo Segura desde Buendia e Entrepenas.
O antigo Mar de Castilla

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155926098371983&id=88388366982


----------



## slbgdt (19 Nov 2017 às 13:10)

Em Barcelos o Cavado vai definhando...
Perto das captações de água que abastecem Barcelos e o Grande Porto.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1812093988823332&id=156996144333133


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2017 às 13:24)

Continuam as descargas vergonhosas juntos às fabricas de celulose em Vila Velha de Rodão, ontem foi assim: Governo e autoridades continuam a fechar os olhos e não há quem queira ir contra o Lobby das papeleiras!
Os caudais do Tejo estão nos mínimos históricos e TODOS OS DIAS HÁ DESCARGAS NÃO TRATADAS!


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

Este vídeo da barragem da Aguieira revela um cenário assustador, nunca a vi tão baixa...


----------



## camrov8 (19 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

Com a seca já se fala em aumentar a electricidade, gostava de lhes perguntar se quando estão cheias e e teem de ser abertas por segurança eles não baixaram o preço e não é para isso mesmo que ganham a tão polémica renda para garantirem potencia


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 19:30)

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/100-dos-aquiferos-de-portugal-estao-poluidos/

Fala-se dos rios mas a água subterrânea é tão ou mais importante.

Longe da vista, longe do coração... até se fazer o furo.


----------



## slbgdt (20 Nov 2017 às 14:40)

Para quem afirma que o Tejo entra sem poluição em Portugal 

https://www.publico.pt/2017/11/19/s...cao-no-tejo-espanhol-ameacam-portugal-1793077


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2017 às 15:01)

*Poluição no Tejo gera queixa-crime e denúncia à Comissão Europeia*
20 nov 2017 14:43

A poluição no Tejo vai ser denunciada à Comissão Europeia pelo proTEJO, movimento ambientalista que exigiu hoje medidas urgentes por parte da tutela e anunciou a apresentação de uma queixa-crime pelos danos ambientais e problemas de saúde pública.

Em declarações à Lusa, Paulo Constantino, porta-voz do Movimento proTEJO, disse que as decisões anunciadas derivam de uma reunião de trabalho que decorreu no domingo, tendo sido decidido "apresentar uma denúncia à Comissão Europeia, uma vez que o ministro do Ambiente português não dá resposta nem intervém com medidas eficazes para acabar com as descargas poluentes, levar uma petição ao Parlamento Europeu e apresentar uma queixa-crime à Procuradoria-Geral da República por crime ambiental e grave problema de saúde pública por extrema poluição do Rio Tejo".

Com sede em Vila Nova da Barquinha, distrito de Santarém, o proTEJO deliberou ainda intervir junto da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) para que esta "reveja imediatamente a licença de utilização de recursos hídricos - rejeição de efluentes da fábrica da Celtejo", em Vila Velha de Rodão, "estipulando um nível de produção que não exceda a capacidade de processamento de efluentes da atual ETAR e defina valores limites de emissão (VLE) que garantam o objetivo de alcançar o bom estado ecológico (...) das massas de água".

"É imperioso que a Celtejo e a APA adotem as ações de prevenção e as ações de reparação de danos ambientais que se justifiquem nos termos da diretiva comunitária e da lei interna de responsabilidade ambiental", defendeu Paulo Constantino, exigindo que as autoridades portuguesas "intervenham de forma eficaz e definitiva, tendo em vista a inequívoca identificação dos focos de poluição que originaram a mortandade de peixes a 02 de novembro".

O ambientalista criticou ainda as "declarações de lamúria e negação" do ministro da tutela, João Matos Fernandes.

"Quando este reconheceu publicamente que os resultados ficaram aquém do esperado, o que devia era resolver a situação e usar a legislação como instrumento para resolver de vez estes problemas de extrema poluição, não se refugiando em declarações de lamúria e negação", afirmou.

Segundo o ambientalista, "não o fazendo de forma eficaz [referindo-se ao ministro do Ambiente] não nos resta outra alternativa que não seja recorrer às instâncias europeias para que estas medidas sejam tomadas", tendo rejeitado, no entanto, pedir a demissão de João Matos Fernandes.


"Não pedimos a demissão do ministro porque tem focado a sua atenção no Tejo e nos seus problemas e entendemos que ainda pode agir sobre a verdadeira origem de poluição no rio, começando desde logo pela revisão da licença da Celtejo, em Vila Velha de Rodão", defendeu, tendo referido que "outra manifestação pública pode ser convocada se persistirem os episódios graves de poluição no rio".

Na reunião de domingo, o Movimento proTEJO decidiu ainda desenvolver ações de sensibilização nas escolas para a promoção de projetos de educação ambiental sobre os problemas do rio Tejo e seus afluentes e a programação de uma conferência denominada "Os caudais ecológicos e o estado ecológico da água na Convenção de Albufeira", a realizar em 2018.

No próximo ano, o proTEJO vai ainda promover mais uma edição da atividade 'Vogar contra a Indiferença', com "um percurso de lazer entre Vila Velha de Ródão e as portas de Ródão" de modo a "promover um convívio de 'fluviofelicidade'" entre os participantes e "permitir a observação dos pontos de origem da poluição", em frente ao Cais Fluvial de Vila Velha de Ródão".
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...a-queixa-crime-e-denuncia-a-comissao-europeia


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2017 às 15:02)

slbgdt disse:


> Para quem afirma que o Tejo entra sem poluição em Portugal
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2017/11/19/s...cao-no-tejo-espanhol-ameacam-portugal-1793077



Para além dos transvases que sofre em Espanha, tem também a problemática da passagem por Almaraz da qual já sai com níveis razoáveis de poluição. Ainda assim, o que se passa a partir de V.V. de Ródão é a machadada final. Recordo-me bem das águas límpidas do Rio Tejo perto do Fratel e da abundância de Lampreia,Achigã ou Boga que desciam até à Barragem de Belver. Este ano fui incapaz de tomar banho na Praia do Alamal, tal era a cor da água. Faço-o todos os anos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Nov 2017 às 15:06)

criz0r disse:


> Para além dos transvases que sofre em Espanha, tem também a problemática da passagem por Almaraz da qual já sai com níveis razoáveis de poluição. Ainda assim, o que se passa a partir de V.V. de Ródão é a machadada final. Recordo-me bem das águas límpidas do Rio Tejo perto do Fratel e da abundância de Lampreia,Achigã ou Boga que desciam até à Barragem de Belver. Este ano fui incapaz de tomar banho na Praia do Alamal, tal era a cor da água. Faço-o todos os anos.


Que poluição é que Almaraz faz?


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2017 às 15:11)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que poluição é que Almaraz faz?



Por ser uma Central Nuclear bastante envelhecida, existem casos já conhecidos de contaminação radiológica sobre o Rio Tejo.


----------



## srr (20 Nov 2017 às 15:32)

criz0r disse:


> Para além dos transvases que sofre em Espanha, tem também a problemática da passagem por Almaraz da qual já sai com níveis razoáveis de poluição. Ainda assim, o que se passa a partir de V.V. de Ródão é a machadada final. Recordo-me bem das águas límpidas do Rio Tejo perto do Fratel e da abundância de Lampreia,Achigã ou Boga que desciam até à Barragem de Belver. Este ano fui incapaz de tomar banho na Praia do Alamal, tal era a cor da água. Faço-o todos os anos.



Eu moro pertinho de Belver e até ir beber café ao barzinho me repugna, tamanha é a tristeza por ver aquele cenário.


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

Barragem de Fagilde


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2017 às 20:15)




----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2017 às 21:06)

*“Deus trocou o tempo para não sabermos mais do que ele”*
Os poços estão a secar, as bombas suspenderam a lavagem de carros. Os míscaros encareceram até aos 50 euros, os lavradores desistiram das couves. Sem erva, o leite das ovelhas perde qualidade para o queijo. Eis as terras férteis do planalto beirão, a cujas torneiras a água chega agora em camiões.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/11/19/s...mpo-para-nao-sabermos-mais-do-que-ele-1793055


----------



## dahon (21 Nov 2017 às 12:42)

Uma questão. Há já umas semanas tenho uma questão que infelizmente não consigo encontrar resposta.
Esta situação da barragem de Fagilde ter como única e exclusiva causa a seca não me chega como justificação. Quando as cheias acontecem não dizemos que a causa é única e exclusivamente o excesso de chuva. Normalmente também se questiona a gestão que foi feita nas barragens. Temos o exemplo recente do que aconteceu em Coimbra. E a conclusão a que se chegou, é que houve uma falha na gestão na Barragem da Aguieira(para além de outros factores).
É por isso que eu gostava que também fosse questionado como foi feita a gestão da Barragem de Fagilde. Já que estamos numa altura que se faz comissões técnicas e comissões de inquérito por tudo e por nada, acho que também se devia apurar como foi feita a gestão desta barragem.

O que me está a sustentar estas suspeitas é o facto de existirem 4 parais fluviais, duas delas com muita afluência no verão(Alcafache e Caldas de Sangemil) entre a Barragem de Fagilde e a foz do Dão na albufeira da Barragem da Aguieira.







Até pode não ter influencia na gestão da barragem, mas tenho sérias dúvidas....


----------



## MipsUc (21 Nov 2017 às 13:52)

Posso falar da praia de São gemil que sou de lá perto. Eu não notei caudal anormal no verão. Há lá retenção de água porque há uma espécie de repesa com pedras. Se não, não se pode mergulhar como no resto do rio. Na minha opinião, o consumo de água pela cidade de Viseu e os incêndios levaram a essa situação. Acredito que haja imensas perdas na distribuição e consumo intensivo pelas autarquias.


----------



## rokleon (21 Nov 2017 às 13:52)

Reportagem Público: https://www.publico.pt/2017/11/19/v...a-agua-desaparece-nao-ha-nada-20171118-235616


> Em Sacedón, na província espanhola de Guadalajara, a água que durante décadas chegou às portas da localidade é cada vez mais uma miragem. A albufeira da barragem de Entrepeñas transformou Sacedón num procurado destino de veraneio. Era inclusivamente conhecida por "Mar de Castela", dada a quantidade de água que ali se reunia. No entanto, tudo começou a mudar no início dos anos 1980, quando o transvase Tejo-Segura entrou em funcionamento.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

A chuva que vem nos próximos dias , não vai servir de nada para o nosso território , a chuva vai ficar mais a norte , de lisboa para baixo não vamos ter grande chuva , a seca está cada vez mais grave , se isto continuar assim , o ecm é o pior modelo em relação á precipitação , não choveria nada no Alentejo , Portugal vai ser o novo deserto ...


----------



## dahon (21 Nov 2017 às 14:26)

MipsUc disse:


> Posso falar da praia de São gemil que sou de lá perto. Eu não notei caudal anormal no verão. Há lá retenção de água porque há uma espécie de repesa com pedras. Se não, não se pode mergulhar como no resto do rio. Na minha opinião, o consumo de água pela cidade de Viseu e os incêndios levaram a essa situação. Acredito que haja imensas perdas na distribuição e consumo intensivo pelas autarquias.


A minha questão é mesmo essa, estando em seca e tendo prespectivas pouco animadoras no que diz respeito à precipitação. Não deveria ter sido feita uma gestão ao longo do verão de acordo com a situação e não como se de um ano normal se tratasse?


----------



## Cinza (21 Nov 2017 às 14:39)

*Barragem de Fragilde com mais de 30 anos nunca foi desassoreada*
As baixas reservas de água da barragem de Fagilde trouxeram várias dúvidas. Construída há mais de 30 anos e com capacidade de 2,5 milhões de metros cúbicos, nunca dali foi retirado um metro cúbico de inertes acumulados ao longo de décadas.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...de-com-mais-de-30-anos-nunca-foi-desassoreada


----------



## MipsUc (21 Nov 2017 às 14:47)

dahon disse:


> A minha questão é mesmo essa, estando em seca e tendo prespectivas pouco animadoras no que diz respeito à precipitação. Não deveria ter sido feita uma gestão ao longo do verão de acordo com a situação e não como se de um ano normal se tratasse?


Concordo consigo. Na gestão da barragem nunca foi pensado a longo prazo. Eles acreditavam que iria chover mais cedo ou mais tarde. Voltamos à questão de sempre, em Portugal nunca se prevê nada. Depois de casa roubada, trancas à porta.
Nunca pensei que uma capital de distrito estivesse assim tão vulnerável e numa zona que tem bons acumulados em anos normais.
Ps: Agora está bom para a desassorear.


----------



## dahon (21 Nov 2017 às 15:08)

Cinza disse:


> *Barragem de Fragilde com mais de 30 anos nunca foi desassoreada*
> As baixas reservas de água da barragem de Fagilde trouxeram várias dúvidas. Construída há mais de 30 anos e com capacidade de 2,5 milhões de metros cúbicos, nunca dali foi retirado um metro cúbico de inertes acumulados ao longo de décadas.
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...de-com-mais-de-30-anos-nunca-foi-desassoreada


Acabou agora mesmo de passar essa reportagem na sic noticias a referir exactamente essa situação. É mais fácil culpar só a seca.


----------



## efcm (21 Nov 2017 às 15:21)

Já falam em aumentar a altura do paredão da barragem, mas remover a areia que acumulou durante anos nada e agora é muito fácil...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2017 às 18:19)

*Seca no Lindoso mostra aldeia submersa há 25 anos Habitantes voltaram à aldeia perdida nas águas para rever as casas onde moraram. *
*



*

A seca no Minho tem colocado a descoberto diversas aldeias, portuguesas e espanholas, que tinham sido abandonadas e tomadas pelas águas com a construção de barragens.  Com a descida das águas na barragem do Lindoso, servida pelo rio Lima, a aldeia galega de Aceredo tornou-se num desses casos, voltando a ser vista depois de muito tempo submersa. Ao todo, foram precisos 25 anos para que esta aldeia voltasse a surgir no horizonte: Aceredo deixou de existir enquanto povoação corria o ano de 1992.  As imagens da aldeia perdida nas águas foram captadas este fim-de-semana, altura em que os antigos habitantes voltaram ao local para rever as suas antigas casas.


http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto/detalhe/seca-no-lindoso-mostra-aldeia-submersa-ha-25-anos


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2017 às 19:05)

*Clima de Portugal está a ficar como o de Marrocos ou da Tunísia*

O investigador Filipe Duarte Santos alertou, esta terça-feira, para o avanço do deserto nos países do norte de África, que leva a que Portugal comece a ter o clima de Marrocos, Argélia ou a Tunísia.

O professor da Faculdade de Ciências de Universidade de Lisboa e presidente do Conselho Nacional do Ambiente falava em Évora numa mesa redonda sobre adaptação às alterações climáticas, no âmbito de um Encontro Nacional de Entidades Gestoras de Água e Saneamento, ENEG 2017, que hoje começou em Évora e que junta centenas de especialistas da área da água.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...a-8933444.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## Cinza (22 Nov 2017 às 11:09)

*Quase 3500 novos furos de água nos últimos quatro meses
*
Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente registou uma média de 870 novos furos subterrâneos por mês entre Junho e fim de Setembro. Grupo de trabalho da seca recomenda contenção e mais fiscalização.

Atendendo à situação da seca severa e extrema que continua a atingir praticamente todo o país e à diminuição dos volumes de água armazenados, tanto nas albufeiras como nas águas subterrâneas, o grupo de trabalho recomenda a limitação e o licenciamento de novas captações “ao estritamente necessário” e “após uma análise cuidada da sua sustentabilidade”. Isto para “não colocar em causa as [captações já] existentes”.

*Ler mais em: https://www.publico.pt/2017/11/22/s...s-1793403?page=/portugal&pos=1&b=list_section*


----------



## Cinza (22 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

*Empresa suspeita de poluir o Tejo parcialmente encerrada
*
Em março deste ano a Centroliva foi também obrigada a encerrar parcialmente a laboração em duas caldeiras, pela falta de monitorização de emissões de gases poluentes para a atmosfera.

Um comunicado do Ministério do Ambiente informa esta quarta-feira que a Centroliva, empresa de Vila Velha de Ródão, distrito de Castelo Branco, foi obrigada a encerrar parcialmente a atividade e intimada a tomar medidas para retomar plenamente a sua laboração.

Na origem do encerramento está uma vistoria da Inspeção-Geral do Ambiente, tutelada pelo Ministério do Ambiente, que constatou nos dias 4, 20 e 21 de Novembro “a descarga de águas pluviais contaminadas”, provenientes da empresa situada numa área de influência da bacia hidrográfica do rio Tejo.

Ler mais em: http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...e-poluir-o-tejo-parcialmente-encerrada-235971


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2017 às 15:20)

dahon disse:


> Uma questão. Há já umas semanas tenho uma questão que infelizmente não consigo encontrar resposta.
> Esta situação da barragem de Fagilde ter como única e exclusiva causa a seca não me chega como justificação. Quando as cheias acontecem não dizemos que a causa é única e exclusivamente o excesso de chuva. Normalmente também se questiona a gestão que foi feita nas barragens. Temos o exemplo recente do que aconteceu em Coimbra. E a conclusão a que se chegou, é que houve uma falha na gestão na Barragem da Aguieira(para além de outros factores).
> É por isso que eu gostava que também fosse questionado como foi feita a gestão da Barragem de Fagilde. Já que estamos numa altura que se faz comissões técnicas e comissões de inquérito por tudo e por nada, acho que também se devia apurar como foi feita a gestão desta barragem.
> 
> ...



Falhas na gestão da Aguieira?
Mas últimas cheias por lá o que falhou foram as bombas da igreja que ficou inundada e o excesso de areia devido ao açude de Coimbra


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2017 às 15:27)

criz0r disse:


> Para além dos transvases que sofre em Espanha, tem também a problemática da passagem por Almaraz da qual já sai com níveis razoáveis de poluição. Ainda assim, o que se passa a partir de V.V. de Ródão é a machadada final. Recordo-me bem das águas límpidas do Rio Tejo perto do Fratel e da abundância de Lampreia,Achigã ou Boga que desciam até à Barragem de Belver. Este ano fui incapaz de tomar banho na Praia do Alamal, tal era a cor da água. Faço-o todos os anos.



Almaraz pode de vez em quando libertar radiação mas o rio já vem a definhar desde Madrid  como refere a reportagem.
Rios a passar em zonas densamente urbanas fica poluído..
Por exemplo o Tamisa em Londres


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2017 às 16:17)

slbgdt disse:


> Almaraz pode de vez em quando libertar radiação mas o rio já vem a definhar desde Madrid  como refere a reportagem.
> Rios a passar em zonas densamente urbanas fica poluído..
> Por exemplo o Tamisa em Londres



Sim claro, tal como referi, ele já vem de Espanha com altos níveis de poluição. Nós por cá limitamo-nos a fazer o resto quando devia ser o contrário.
Pelo menos alguns já começam a cair:



> *Inspecção do Ambiente ordenou encerramento parcial de empresa de Vila Velha de Ródão*
> *RTP*
> 22 Nov, 2017, 13:32  | País



https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/in...al-de-empresa-de-vila-velha-de-rodao_v1041888

Ficam a faltar mais algumas.


----------



## dahon (22 Nov 2017 às 17:35)

slbgdt disse:


> Falhas na gestão da Aguieira?
> Mas últimas cheias por lá o que falhou foram as bombas da igreja que ficou inundada e o excesso de areia devido ao açude de Coimbra


Não sou eu que digo, basta ler o relatório que foi pedido à ordem dos engenheiros.
Está lá bem explícito que houve falhas na gestão da barragem por parte da EDP.


Edit: Além disso foi necessário abrir os diques a jusante de Coimbra. O caudal foi definitivamente, muito acima do normal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2017 às 17:56)

*Entre junho e setembro deste ano foram feitos 3.467 novos furos para captação de água*

Entre junho e setembro deste ano foram feitos 3.467 novos furos para captação de água e 159 novas captações de água à superfície. Grupo de trabalho recomenda limitação de novas captações.

Entre junho e setembro deste ano foram feitos 3.467 novos furos (captações de água subterrânea), mais de metade dos quais (1.519) no Norte, 862 na região do Tejo, e 633 no Centro, de acordo com o relatório do grupo de trabalho de assessoria técnica à Comissão Permanente de Prevenção, Monitorização e Acompanhamento dos Efeitos da Seca, noticiado pelo Público.

Além dos novos furos, foram regularizados 1.769 que já existiam. Para além das captações de água subterrânea, o relatório dá ainda conta de 159 novas captações de água à superfície nesses mesmos quatro meses e 157 regularizações de pontos de recolha já existentes, segundo dados da Agência Portuguesa de Ambiente (APA).

Ao todo, existem em Portugal cerca de 60.000 captações, superficiais e subterrâneas, licenciadas.

http://observador.pt/2017/11/22/ent...itos-3-467-novos-furos-para-captacao-de-agua/


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2017 às 17:57)

*Surpresa no Tejo com volume de caudal inesperado*

No Rio Tejo, um caudal inesperado surpreendeu os habitantes das zonas ribeirinhas, no norte do Ribatejo. Em Tancos o nível da água subiu mais de dois metros. Uma surpresa favorável proveniente das barragens espanhola.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...de-caudal-inesperado/5a1485790cf2717e12227c00


----------



## efcm (23 Nov 2017 às 02:06)

Mas essa água não deveria ter ficado presa na barragem do fratel e Belver para depois a libertarem mais lentamente e durante um período maior?

Não era uma melhor gestão do rio ?


----------



## slbgdt (23 Nov 2017 às 07:12)

efcm disse:


> Mas essa água não deveria ter ficado presa na barragem do fratel e Belver para depois a libertarem mais lentamente e durante um período maior?
> 
> Não era uma melhor gestão do rio ?



Não têm capacidade para tal.
São barragens fio de água..
Não  foram feitas para armazenar água.
Em Portugal apenas o Alto Rabagão  (bianual) e o Alqueva (plurianual) podem gerir durante mais tempo


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2017 às 07:40)

Essa água deve ter sido libertada a pedido das autoridades portuguesas, para "limpar" o rio na zona perto da nossa fronteira. Nessa zona não é possível as nossas autoridades fazerem o mesmo, penso eu.
A gestão internacional também pressupõe atitudes destas. Parece-me sensato soluções destas nestes tempos de secura em que hajam focos localizados de poluição.
Reparem que até mesmo o Zêzere passou a debitar mais caudal.
Lisboa e restantes localidades ribeirinhas já podem "respirar" fundo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2017 às 18:05)

*Suspensa transferência de água entre barragens da Aguieira e de Fagilde
*
No distrito de Viseu, foi suspensa a operação de transferência de água da barragem da Aguieira para a de Fagilde. O repórter da SIC Frederico Correia explica que está a ser repensada uma nova estratégia para esta megaoperação, depois de dois dias de chuva.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...agua-entre-barragens-da-Aguieira-e-de-Fagilde


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2017 às 10:00)

REPORTAGEM ESPECIAL

*"No Rasto da Seca"*

A chuva que tem caído nos últimos dias não chega para melhorar a situação de seca que o país atravessa. Há regiões onde o drama é mesmo sério e tem dificultado o dia a dia de populações inteiras. Uma equipa da SIC fez-se à estrada para testemunhar passo a passo as carências do país. O caminho da Reportagem Especial que vamos ver, e que retrata bem a seca, é feito pelo IP2, uma das maiores estradas do interior.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/programas/reportagemespecial/2017-11-25-No-Rasto-da-Seca


----------



## hurricane (26 Nov 2017 às 11:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> REPORTAGEM ESPECIAL
> 
> *"No Rasto da Seca"*
> 
> ...



A situacao é mesmo dramatica. O que muita gente ainda nao entendeu, é que Portugal está em seca há ja 3 anos. A chuva concentra-se cada vez mais em 2 ou 3 meses. É por isso que esta seca está a ser a pior de que há registos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Nov 2017 às 19:58)

Há que não esquecer muitas outras questões que não só e apenas a falta de precipitação!
Nunca tivemos tantos reservatórios de água como temos hoje. Logo, nunca tivemos tanta capacidade de armazenamento  como temos hoje. Mas os hábitos das pessoas e de como se trata a água foi o que mais se alterou! Há que não esquecer isso.
Vivemos num clima onde as secas sempre foram recorrentes. Mas nunca usamos tanta água como usamos hoje. Nunca tivemos uma rede de abastecimento tão grande. A agricultura e a indústria nunca usaram tanta água. Hoje os hábitos das pessoas obrigam a um consumo e a uma utilização sem precedentes! 
A juntar a isto temos uma gestão de recursos hídricos pouco otimizada, pois temos muitas das albufeiras otimizadas para a produção eléctrica.. 

O Alqueva, que foi criado para ser uma reserva tremenda (e é graças ao Alqueva que o Alentejo se está a aguentar.. atenção!) Já é a segunda maior hidroeléctrica do país, ainda bem.. pois em anos de excesso hídrico podemos produzir imensa energia.. mas como o futuro é incerto nunca sabemos se a água que estamos a descarregar para produção eléctrica poderá fazer falta daqui a anos para consumo..


----------



## slbgdt (26 Nov 2017 às 20:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Suspensa transferência de água entre barragens da Aguieira e de Fagilde
> *
> No distrito de Viseu, foi suspensa a operação de transferência de água da barragem da Aguieira para a de Fagilde. O repórter da SIC Frederico Correia explica que está a ser repensada uma nova estratégia para esta megaoperação, depois de dois dias de chuva.
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...agua-entre-barragens-da-Aguieira-e-de-Fagilde



Reactivada.
Sairá um grupo de Braga na próxima madrugada


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 15:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

*Água já corre na nascente do Douro*








Neve devolveu água à nascente em Espanha

As imagens são de sábado e mostram a água a voltar a correr na, até agora seca, nascente do rio Douro, junto à localidade de Duruelo de la Sierra, a 2160 metros de altitude.

As fotografias são da autoria de Agustín Sandoval e foram partilhadas na rede social Twitter com comentários de satisfação por ter surgido neve na serra de Urbión (província de Sória). "O rio Douro renasce" foi uma das frases que escreveu na publicação.
https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/agua-ja-corre-na-nascente-do-douro-8945747.html


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Nov 2017 às 16:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Surpresa no Tejo com volume de caudal inesperado*
> 
> No Rio Tejo, um caudal inesperado surpreendeu os habitantes das zonas ribeirinhas, no norte do Ribatejo. Em Tancos o nível da água subiu mais de dois metros. Uma surpresa favorável proveniente das barragens espanhola.
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...de-caudal-inesperado/5a1485790cf2717e12227c00


Uma pergunta: o rio Dão anyes da barragem era só esse riozito que se vê na imagem de baixo?


----------



## slbgdt (28 Nov 2017 às 02:58)

Por Espanha faz se barulho devido à seca.
Por cá há quem seja contra barragens.
http://lavoz.gal/ud4b82


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2017 às 14:39)

Estes 55mm acumulados no mês de Novembro, foram o suficiente para deixar a ribeira aqui da Cova da Piedade com um caudal significativo:





















Alguns terrenos a ficar ensopados, ainda assim nada comparado com outros anos:


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2017 às 14:51)

slbgdt disse:


> Por Espanha faz se barulho devido à seca.
> Por cá há quem seja contra barragens.
> http://lavoz.gal/ud4b82



A água do rio Douro está a ser transvazada\transviada para o sul de Espanha (SE, zonas de grande uso de água para a agricultura).
Obviamente que entende-se mas não se compreende a má gestão, deixando as barragens na penúria. Pior, se atendermos que a produção hidroeléctrica foi trocada, em parte, por meter água na grande zona agrícola espanhola do SE. E com isso os preços da energia serão aumentados devido à "seca".


----------



## dahon (29 Nov 2017 às 14:58)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Uma pergunta: o rio Dão anyes da barragem era só esse riozito que se vê na imagem de baixo?


Qual barragem?
Onde as fotos foram tiradas(Tondela) faz parte da albufeira de Barragem da Aguieira.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2017 às 15:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> A água do rio Douro está a ser transvazada\transviada para o sul de Espanha



Por acaso, sempre pensei que o único transvase por parte do País vizinho era apenas com o Tejo. De facto estamos sempre à mercê dos Espanhóis..


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

criz0r disse:


> Por acaso, sempre pensei que o único transvase por parte do País vizinho era apenas com o Tejo. De facto estamos sempre à mercê dos Espanhóis..



*Peço imensa desculpa mas não há transvases no rio Douro*.
Fiz confusão com os texto anteriores a 2004 que falavam neles, mas que  correspondiam ao plano de intenções dos governos espanhóis da altura.
De facto eles passaram a utilizar foi a água do rio Ebro.
E também usam água do rio Guadiana e seus afluentes do lado espanhol, para explorações agrícolas em Huelva.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Nov 2017 às 06:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Peço imensa desculpa mas não há transvases no rio Douro*.
> Fiz confusão com os texto anteriores a 2004 que falavam neles, mas que  correspondiam ao plano de intenções dos governos espanhóis da altura.
> De facto eles passaram a utilizar foi a água do rio Ebro.
> E também usam água do rio Guadiana e seus afluentes do lado espanhol, para explorações agrícolas em Huelva.



A água do Douro é também usada em regadio.
Aliás as barragens feitas na zona dos picos da Europa têm essa função e a de regular caudais aquando o degelo nos Picos.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2017 às 20:05)

E por falar em transvases...

*"As Alterações Climáticas e a Barragem de Foz-Coa*

Diz-se no Minho que: – “em Setembro, ardem os montes e secam as fontes…”. Este ano, os montes arderam de Julho até Outubro. E, mesmo no Portugal húmido, estamos em Novembro e as fontes continuam secas. Ninguém terá dúvidas que na origem dos fenómenos extremos que vivemos estão os efeitos das mudanças do clima, do aquecimento global, do desgovernado crescimento das emissões que contribuem para o efeito de estufa. Os alertas de cientistas e as diligências dos mais esclarecidos não têm sido suficientemente persuasivos para que haja uma comoção global. Alguns danos já ultrapassaram o ponto de não retorno, com efeitos negativos irrecuperáveis no ténue equilíbrio da vida sobre o Planeta.

Entre as geografias mais vulneráveis destaca-se a Europa do Sul, incluindo Portugal.  No âmbito da Convenção-Quadro das Nações Unidas sobre a Mudança do Clima, as conferências das partes – COP – lograram uma progressiva tomada de consciência, no sentido de reforçar a capacidade dos países para lidarem com o impacto das alterações climáticas. A reunião de Paris (COP21, em 2015), estabilizou o compromisso de limitar a 2º C o acréscimo global de temperatura, em relação à que se verificava na era pré-industrial e, se possível, chegar mesmo a 1,5º C. Apesar do incompreensível egoísmo da nova liderança dos USA, que considera o acordo de Paris desfavorável para o interesse americano, ele entrou em vigor há um ano. Na COP23, a decorrer em Bona, a Comissão Europeia mostrou que é possível chegar a resultados, quando há vontade política clara. A União Europeia conseguiu reduzir em 23% as suas emissões de CO2, entre 1990 e 2016, enquanto a sua economia cresceu 53%! O que importa agora é implementar o acordo de Paris e definir o contributo de cada país para a boa performance colectiva.

Mas subsiste o problema de acesso à água em Portugal, que pode obrigar-nos a rever opções que tínhamos como estabilizadas. O Prof. Eng.º Laginha Serafim, nos anos 70, surpreendeu a comunidade científica quando defendeu o transvase do Norte húmido para o Sul seco, sugerindo que a única bacia hidrográfica com aptidão física para tal seria a do Rio Côa, mediante operações de bombagem de água do Douro, pela cascata do Côa acima, até a verter na Ribeira da Meimoa, na bacia do Tejo.

Mas para isso seria necessário um debate sério que permitisse ponderar os distintos interesses em jogo com a revisão das objecções de natureza cultural que se levantaram à construção da Barragem de Foz-Côa.  O reservatório de Foz-Côa equivaleria a uma reserva de cerca de mil milhões de metros cúbicos de água, com enorme valor estratégico para o vale do Douro e para o reforço do abastecimento de água à Área Metropolitana do Porto. Já não são os argumentos energéticos, para garantir a regularização da cascata do Douro nacional com os seus cinco aproveitamentos hidroeléctricos, cuja potência instalada (de 924 MW) poderia ser devidamente rentabilizada. É antes a capacidade de armazenar água e de a disponibilizar para abastecimento a Norte e a Sul, até ao Tejo. Isto merece reabrir o debate nacional."


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2017 às 22:45)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/fu...-poem-em-risco-armazenamento-de-agua_v1043938

A seca é a culpada de tudo, mas quando se perde água nas barragens clandestinas, furos clandestinos e fugas na rede de abastecimento está tudo dito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2017 às 14:00)

*Armazenamento de água desce em dez bacias hidrográficas em novembro*
Jornal Económico com Lusa
13:25
*De acordo com o Boletim Climatológico do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), divulgado na semana passada, no final de novembro 3% do território estava em seca moderada, 46% em seca severa e 51% em seca extrema.*

A quantidade de água armazenada em novembro desceu em 10 bacias hidrográficas de Portugal continental e subiu em duas, em comparação com outubro, e só uma tem valor acima da média.

No último dia do mês de novembro de 2017 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em duas bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em dez, segundo o boletim de armazenamento de albufeiras do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH).

Com um armazenamento de 41,8%, a bacia do Arade é a única que apresenta um valor acima da média (36,7%).

Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas pelo Sistema, quatro apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 31 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40%.

De acordo com o SNIRH, a bacia que apresenta menor capacidade de armazenamento é a do Sado (21,6%), seguida da bacia do Lima (28%).

A bacia do Guadiana é a que regista a maior capacidade de armazenamento 65,2%, seguindo-se a do Douro (60,3%), do Cávado (60,2%), de Mira (53,6%), do Tejo (52,6%), do Barlavento (49,3%), do Mondego (46,8%), do Arade (41,8%), do Oeste (39,3%) e do Ave (39%).

Os armazenamentos de novembro de 2017 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de novembro (1990/91 a 2016/17), exceto para a bacia do Arade.

A cada bacia hidrográfica pode corresponder mais do que uma albufeira, segundo o SNIRH.

Em outubro, quase metade das 60 albufeiras do país tinham disponibilidades hídricas inferiores a 40% do volume total, tendo-se registado uma descida da água armazenada em dez bacias hidrográficas.

De acordo com o Boletim Climatológico do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), divulgado na semana passada, no final de novembro 3% do território estava em seca moderada, 46% em seca severa e 51% em seca extrema.

O índice meteorológico de seca (PDSI) indica que, em novembro, houve “um ligeiro desagravamento da intensidade da seca nas regiões do Noroeste, Centro e Sudoeste do território”.

O mesmo boletim indica que o outono deste ano foi o mais seco dos últimos 46 anos, com o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar mais alto dos últimos 86 anos.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...m-dez-bacias-hidrograficas-em-novembro-240438


----------



## huguh (5 Dez 2017 às 20:16)

um pouco off-topic dos assuntos principais deste tópico mas vi este post e não posso deixar passar em claro, já que é aqui perto

Escadaria a jusante da Barragem do Rio Varosa, aqui perto já da foz onde desagua no Douro. Sem dúvida um belo local para visitar um dia!  
Tantos anos e nunca tinha reparado nisto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2017 às 11:49)

Barragem de Stª Luzia, Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2017 às 17:05)

Finalmente começa a chegar alguma água à albufeira de Alto Lindoso.
O caudal de entrada está de momento nos 233m3/s.

O armazenamento está nos 25%.


----------



## slbgdt (10 Dez 2017 às 17:38)

AnDré disse:


> Finalmente começa a chegar alguma água à albufeira de Alto Lindoso.
> O caudal de entrada está de momento nos 233m3/s.
> 
> O armazenamento está nos 25%.



348 já.. 
Pena não haver dados no Cavado


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2017 às 17:50)

slbgdt disse:


> 348 já..
> Pena não haver dados no Cavado



O site é completamente pré-histórico. Parou no tempo há uma série de anos. O que é pena...


----------



## slbgdt (10 Dez 2017 às 18:21)

AnDré disse:


> Finalmente começa a chegar alguma água à albufeira de Alto Lindoso.
> O caudal de entrada está de momento nos 233m3/s.
> 
> O armazenamento está nos 25%.



348 já..
Pena não haver dados no Cavado


AnDré disse:


> O site é completamente pré-histórico. Parou no tempo há uma série de anos. O que é pena...



Exacto.
Nuestros hermanos em algumas cuencas disponiblizam informação actual..
Na quinta a REN fechou o dia com a Caniçada a 87%.
Ou se fez muita bombagem até ao Alto Rabagão ou caniçada vai descarregar sem o novo descarregador


----------



## slbgdt (10 Dez 2017 às 20:41)

Alto Lindoso a receber 599m3/s


----------



## meteo_xpepe (10 Dez 2017 às 20:43)

slbgdt disse:


> Alto Lindoso a receber 599m3/s


Qual o link para se acompanhar sff?


----------



## invent (10 Dez 2017 às 21:30)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Qual o link para se acompanhar sff?


http://snirh.apambiente.pt/pda/?simbolo_da_estacao=02H/01A


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Onde é possível saber que impacto terá a "Ana" nas nossas bacias hidrográficas?


----------



## slbgdt (10 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Onde é possível saber que impacto terá a "Ana" nas nossas bacias hidrográficas?



Lado nenhum.
Apenas alguma informação disponível amnhã no site da REN.

Alto Lindoso a atingir 755m3.
As 21 levava 3 mts de subida só hoje


----------



## 1337 (11 Dez 2017 às 01:28)

A verdade é que o rio estava seco, e com este evento transbordou do seu leito natural aqui em Ponte de Lima.


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2017 às 17:35)

slbgdt disse:


> 348 já..
> Pena não haver dados no Cavado
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo menos até à meia noite não houve descargas na Caniçada.
Portanto, foi uma valente bombagem!

Aliás, os dados falam por si:






Salamonde a bombear da Caniçada e Vendas Novas a bombear de Salamonde. Ambas terminaram o dia na casa dos 90%!
A cascata do Cavado é incrível. Pena Alto Rabagão ter uma potência de bombagem tão fraquinha. Paradela II, ficou só no papel?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 20:24)

*Albufeira de Fagilde aumentou reserva. Há mais um mês de água*
11 dez 2017 18:08

Este artigo é sobre Viseu. Veja mais na secção Local.
A albufeira de Fagilde, que abastece concelhos do distrito de Viseu, aumentou a sua reserva em pouco mais de um metro depois das últimas chuvas, o que significa mais um mês de água, afirmou hoje o ministro do Ambiente.

“A poupança de água deve continuar a ser uma preocupação de todos, mas no caso mais complexo que tínhamos, da albufeira de Fagilde, até hoje às 09:00 tinha aumentado a sua quota em um metro e 10 centímetros” e continuou a chover ainda numa parte da manhã, disse hoje à agência Lusa João Matos Fernandes.

A chuva que tem chegado a várias regiões do norte e centro do país contribuiu para melhorar ligeiramente a situação de seca que atinge a totalidade do território e que, em Viseu, exigiu o transporte em camiões-cisterna para garantir que a população não ficava sem água nas torneiras.

Em Fagilde, “isto significa um encaixe para, se continuar a consumir-se de forma parcimoniosa, mais um mês de água”, especificou o ministro do Ambiente.

“Acrescentamos aos 10 dias que já tínhamos”, apontou.

O governante salientou que as medidas de poupança de água mantêm-se e “as medidas de carregamento artificial de albufeira irão agora ser avaliadas”.

O ministro disse que na albufeira de Balsemão, em Lamego, a quota subiu cerca de um metro, o que significa também “uma maior capacidade de encaixe de água”.

O país “não deixou de estar em seca, [estamos], neste momento, mais confortáveis, conseguimos aguentar o período mais crítico”, insistiu João Matos Fernandes, alertando para a necessidade de continuar a poupar água.

“Não nos podemos esquecer da dimensão da seca que ainda estamos a ter”, concluiu.

No final de novembro, o presidente da Câmara de Viseu dizia que já tinha gasto 346.790 euros com a operação em curso, desde o final de outubro, de transporte de água em camiões-cisterna para abastecimento do concelho.

“Até ao momento, efetuámos 2.410 cargas, num volume total de 64.105 metros cúbicos, e tivemos já de gasto nesta operação 346.790 euros”, referia Almeida Henriques.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/albufeira-de-fagilde-aumentou-reserva-ha-mais-um-mes-de-agua


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 20:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Albufeira de Fagilde aumentou reserva. Há mais um mês de água*
> 11 dez 2017 18:08
> 
> Este artigo é sobre Viseu. Veja mais na secção Local.
> ...


Era mais uns dias , semanas , da tempestade de ontem que as barragens ficariam em melhor situação !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 20:31)

joselamego disse:


> Era mais uns dias , semanas , da tempestade de ontem que as barragens ficariam em melhor situação !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois era... mas sem vento!   Pode ser que no inverno ainda chova bem...


----------



## slbgdt (12 Dez 2017 às 11:10)

Ve


AnDré disse:


> Pelo menos até à meia noite não houve descargas na Caniçada.
> Portanto, foi uma valente bombagem!
> 
> Aliás, os dados falam por si:
> ...



Paradela II não avançou, a EDP prefere manter os lucros altos, caso contrario seriam mais 386 MWh na Cascata do Cavado.
Sabado e Domingo Salamonde e Venda Nova (Frades) absorveram 20000 MWh.
com a Caniçada a trabalhar bem permitiu criar encaixe. 
São barragens com 50 anos já, e tanto Caniçada como Salamonde têm pouco armazenamento.
Alto Rabagão tem pouca capacidade de bombagem porque também turbina pouco, apesar do desvio de Agua do Cavado para a através da Barragem do Alto Cavado é difícil encher uma barragem com 500000Hec a quase 1000 mts de altura, por isso o sistema Bi-anual que comporta.
Até Daivões e Gouvães ficarem prontas está no Cavado agora a ponta da Hidráulica.


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

A bacia do Douro Espanhol vai recuperando, havendo ainda muita neve por derreter:

*gua embalsada (18-12-2017):
21150
hm3
37.72
%*
Variacion semana Anterior:
675
hm3
1.20
%
Capacidad:
56075
hm3




Misma Semana (2016):
28680
hm3
51.15
%
Misma Semana (10 Años):
31139
hm3
55.53
%


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2017 às 14:05)

*Celtejo exige indemnização de 250 mil euros a ambientalista que denunciou episódios de poluição no rio Tejo*

(Por Gabriel Nunes) - O ambientalista Arlindo Marques mostrou-se, hoje, “muito triste e abalado” após a Celtejo lhe ter instaurado um processo de difamação, por ter associado o nome da empresa às ocorrências de poluição no rio Tejo.

No processo, entregue no Tribunal de Santarém, a Celtejo reclama a Arlindo Marques uma indemnização de 250 mil euros por danos atentatórios contra o bom nome da empresa, instalada em Vila Velha de Rodão, distrito de Castelo Branco.

Em declarações à Rádio Portalegre, Arlindo Marques, que é membro do movimento proTejo, disse encarar como “um ato de cidadania” a divulgação dos episódios de poluição no Tejo.

Guarda prisional de profissão, o ambientalista acusa a Celtejo de “terrorismo psicológico” e de o “tentar calar” com a instauração do processo por difamação.

Apesar de se sentir “perseguido”, Arlindo Marques disse “não ter medo” e asseverou que vai continuar a denunciar as ocorrências de poluição no rio Tejo, defendendo que a Celtejo deviam de indemnizar as famílias que tinham no rio Tejo o seu sustento.

Os episódios de poluição no rio Tejo tem sido recorrentes e causado a morte a milhões de peixes.

Segundo o movimento proTEJO a origem do problema está na zona de Vila Velha de Rodão, estando identificadas três entidades, entre as quais a empresa Celtejo, como principais focos de poluição.
Fonte: Rádio Portalegre
___________

É no mínimo vergonhoso ter que calar alguém que está a fazer uma grande atitude mas parece que para esta gente é bom ver um rio poluído onde todos os dias morrem milhares de peixes e outras coisas que fazem parte dele. Aquela parte que sublinhei então...
É por estas e por outras que não se vai para frente, se houvesse verdadeira preocupação com isto, esta empresa já não tinha bom nome à muito tempo.


----------



## JCARL (23 Dez 2017 às 17:47)

Extracto da notícia do Publico de 20 de Dezembro: 

_A Inspecção-Geral da Agricultura, do Mar, do Ambiente e do Ordenamento do Território determinou ainda a suspensão de actividade de uma unidade de secagem de bagaço de azeitona em Vila Velha de Ródão, para evitar o lançamento de águas-ruças, altamente contaminadas, no leito do Tejo, mas a empresa apresentou uma providência cautelar, com efeito suspensivo da decisão, no Tribunal Administrativo e Fiscal de Castelo Branco.

“*A Centroliva não tem condições estruturais para cumprir, tal como não têm condições estruturais outras unidades ao longo do Tejo, onde decorrem processos*”, frisou Nuno Banza, revelando que se encontram a decorrer “*dois processos-crime*” relacionados com infracções ambientais.

O inspector-geral reiterou que a empresa de Vila Velha de Rodão, nas condições actuais, nunca cumprirá os parâmetros ambientais e que, já após a suspensão da decisão da medida da inspecção-geral, foi detectada “*em flagrante*” a efectuar *duas descargas poluentes no rio, que foram comunicadas ao tribunal*.

A empresa recorreu ainda a um “expediente iníquo” de solicitar, no último dia do prazo, um novo pedido de regularização de actividade económica, ao abrigo de legislação publicada em 2014, que lhe confere um título de exploração provisório, adiantou Nuno Banza._

Ver em:

https://www.publico.pt/2017/12/20/s...ceitavel-em-casos-de-poluicao-no-tejo-1796710


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2017 às 19:06)

*Seca: Escassez de água está a afetar biodiversidade na Reserva do Paul do Boquilobo*

Em vez de "um campo de água", o Paul do Boquilobo, primeira reserva da biosfera reconhecida pela UNESCO em Portugal, sofre hoje os efeitos da seca, com potenciais efeitos na biodiversidade da zona e sem haver registo histórico de anos semelhantes.

Situada na junção dos concelhos da Golegã e de Torres Novas, no distrito de Santarém, esta reserva natural estende-se por uma área com cerca de 5.000 hectares. O problema da escassez de água começa a afetar toda a zona, sobretudo as espécies dependentes da linha de água e as que se reproduzem nas charcas, alimento vital para a reprodução das espécies de aves que ali nidificam.

"Os peixes e os anfíbios são os primeiros que se ressentem. Existem valas importantes dentro do Paul que, em vez de terem água corrente, têm pequenos pegos, onde se concentra toda a vida animal que deveria existir na restante área. Além disso, no que toca aos anfíbios, não havendo poças de água, não havendo água no solo, eles nem sequer se conseguem reproduzir", explicou à Lusa a diretora do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF) de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo.

Descido o monte, não foi possível penetrar na zona de proteção total da reserva, no fundo, o coração do Paul do Boquilobo, uma zona permanentemente alagada, que chega a ter cotas na ordem dos 10 metros, e onde só se chega de barco.

A falta de água impossibilitou o acesso, tendo a responsável do ICNF referido que "a zona de proteção total continua a ter água, mas com níveis muitíssimos mais baixos, metro e meio a dois metros, nas zonas mais profundas".

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/sec...-na-reserva-do-paul-do-boquilobo-9006253.html


----------



## Torto 21 (23 Dez 2017 às 19:29)

joralentejano disse:


> *Celtejo exige indemnização de 250 mil euros a ambientalista que denunciou episódios de poluição no rio Tejo*
> 
> (Por Gabriel Nunes) - O ambientalista Arlindo Marques mostrou-se, hoje, “muito triste e abalado” após a Celtejo lhe ter instaurado um processo de difamação, por ter associado o nome da empresa às ocorrências de poluição no rio Tejo.
> 
> ...


É vergonhoso, quem tenta fazer o bem sai sempre queimado, enfim este país é uma palhaçada milhares de peixes a morrer e este governo continua a fechar os olhos


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Dez 2017 às 19:43)

Torto 21 disse:


> É vergonhoso, quem tenta fazer o bem sai sempre queimado, enfim este país é uma palhaçada milhares de peixes a morrer e ninguém faz nada



Pois é , por causa de situações como estas que este país não vai para a frente , a cada dia tem morrido muitos peixes , aldrabões só estão aqui para arrebentar com este país .


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2017 às 09:58)

Rio Teixeira, afluente do Vouga.


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2017 às 08:46)

Nickname disse:


> Rio Vouga, 10km a Norte de Viseu



2 meses e meio depois...






Já recuperou algum caudal, mas é ainda escasso para a época.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2017 às 10:44)

*Os defensores do Tejo falam cada vez mais alto*

Plataforma alberga 40 instituições e actua sem qualquer financiamento. Este ano, com os problemas do rio agravados devido à seca, os activistas ganharam visibilidade e força.

Já existe há sete anos, mas foi em 2017 que ganhou visibilidade. Por más razões. A seca e a consequente descida do caudal do Tejo trouxeram à vista de todos a poluição que é descarregada no rio. Em alguns troços, as águas ficaram pretas, cobertas de espuma e, em Outubro e Novembro, os peixes morreram aos milhares. Os membros do Movimento Pelo Tejo — proTejo tomaram a primeira linha de defesa do rio. Fizeram manifestações, denúncias, alertaram políticos e populações e passaram a ser uma voz frequente nos órgãos de comunicação social.

Estão ainda unidos aos que defendem o rio do lado espanhol, criando uma rede ibérica que “vigia e luta em defesa do Tejo e dos seus caudais” desde que ele nasce na serra de Albarracín, em Aragão, até que desagua no Atlântico logo que passa Lisboa.
Nos últimos dias, o nome da proTejo voltou à ribalta informativa devido ao processo judicial que a Celtejo, empresa de celulose de Vila Velha de Ródão, colocou ao secretário da mesa do conselho deliberativo da plataforma, Arlindo Marques, conhecido como o “guardião do Tejo”.

Este activista faz denúncias frequentes de focos de poluição do rio, alguns apontados à Celtejo. A empresa diz que o seu “bom-nome foi colocado em causa” e pede uma indemnização de 250 mil euros. A proTejo promete todo o apoio a Arlindo Marques e vai avançar com uma recolha de fundos para pagar as custas judiciais da defesa.

A proTejo não é uma associação individual de defesa ambiental, ou cívica. É uma plataforma-chapéu de 40 entidades, que reúne ecologistas, ambientalistas, movimentos sociais, desportivos e culturais, agentes de desenvolvimento regional, empresas e autarquias. O objectivo central é apenas um: o “desenvolvimento de acções de mobilização na defesa e promoção da bacia hidrográfica do Tejo (rio e o seus afluentes)”.
.....................................................................................................................................................................................
A noticia é extensa:https://www.publico.pt/2017/12/28/s...sores-do-rio-falam-cada-vez-mais-alto-1796156


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2017 às 17:49)

Barragem de Fagilde
















Rio Coja, a poucos metros da confluência com o Rio Dão, perto da albufeira da barragem.


----------



## kikofra (30 Dez 2017 às 14:07)

Boas notícias no liz, pelo menos ontem a nascente principal brotava água com bastante força, a 25 de dezembro do ano passado ainda estava seca, este ano rebentou mais cedo parece me


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2017 às 15:13)

kikofra disse:


> Boas notícias no liz, pelo menos ontem a nascente principal brotava água com bastante força, a 25 de dezembro do ano passado ainda estava seca, este ano rebentou mais cedo parece me


Espetáculo! Tenho de la ir ver! Nunca pensei, obrigado!


----------



## kikofra (30 Dez 2017 às 20:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Espetáculo! Tenho de la ir ver! Nunca pensei, obrigado!


De nada 
Também está muito fixe em termos de aves na zona
Garças, corvos marinhos, etc

Aproveito para deixar um vídeo em que se percebe melhor a corrente


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2017 às 20:20)

kikofra disse:


> De nada
> Também está muito fixe em termos de aves na zona
> Garças, corvos marinhos, etc
> 
> Aproveito para deixar um vídeo em que se percebe melhor a corrente


Não está mau! Eu já cheguei a ver as águas a galgar as margens...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2017 às 20:31)

Os ambientalistas deste país é como os sindicalistas tudo que é privado tem que fechar.

A poluição da Ria Formosa tem décadas, mas como os esgotos pertencem às câmaras, os ambientalistas nem piam é a lei da poluição. 

Se fosse, alguma fábrica eram logo feitas denúncias.


----------



## JCARL (30 Dez 2017 às 22:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> *Os defensores do Tejo falam cada vez mais alto*
> 
> Plataforma alberga 40 instituições e actua sem qualquer financiamento. Este ano, com os problemas do rio agravados devido à seca, os activistas ganharam visibilidade e força.
> 
> ...



As condições ambientais do Rio Tejo são muito importantes. São, não tenho dúvida nenhuma. Graves? Sim também são!
Mas infelizmente para a população da localidade de Vila Velha de Ródão/Porto do Tejo (não confundir com o território do Concelho de Vila Velha de Ródão), os problemas ainda são maiores.
Não é só a poluição hídrica, como mais grave é a poluição atmosférica e poluição sonora (ruído).
De quem é a culpa? Não sei! Mas se calhar é do excesso de população a residir na mesma!!!!
Quando não houver cá ninguém a residir, deixa de haver problemas. Não há ninguém para "refilar" e queixar-se. 

*Ironicamente, o território de Vila Velha de Ródão pertence parte a um património protegido (Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional), e também com uma freguesia (Perais) pertencente a um Geoparque da Unesco (Geopark Naturtejo).*


----------



## kikofra (30 Dez 2017 às 23:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não está mau! Eu já cheguei a ver as águas a galgar as margens...


Pois, ainda não nasce água da parte de cima, mas já está bem forte 
Naquele ano em que o Lena deitou fora ao pé do matadouro? Estava a ver se encontrava fotos desse ano, lembro me de ver num blog aquilo tudo a transbordar..
Em Leiria acho que o rio ainda vai bastante vazia, mas deve ser pelas comportas estarem abertas, agora a pouco passei por um afluente, a Ribeira do sírol e não me pareceu muito cheia, dava bem para ver o fundo, mas um ribeirito temporário que dá a esta até estava a debitar bem...
Há o mito que o liz começa a deitar água com força quando Minde enche, alguém sabe como vai a zona do mar de Minde?


Edit: não era bem isto que estava a procura mas aqui vão umas fotos do rio com bastante água e a sua nascente antes do pólis http://geopedrados.blogspot.pt/2006/11/nascente-do-rio-lis-encontro.html?m=1

Edit2: http://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/Publica...F/Publicacoes_periodicas/2013_Cad_Geo32_a.pdf aqui tem várias imagens de cheias históricas do liz


----------



## hurricane (31 Dez 2017 às 00:24)

kikofra disse:


> Pois, ainda não nasce água da parte de cima, mas já está bem forte
> Naquele ano em que o Lena deitou fora ao pé do matadouro? Estava a ver se encontrava fotos desse ano, lembro me de ver num blog aquilo tudo a transbordar..
> Em Leiria acho que o rio ainda vai bastante vazia, mas deve ser pelas comportas estarem abertas, agora a pouco passei por um afluente, a Ribeira do sírol e não me pareceu muito cheia, dava bem para ver o fundo, mas um ribeirito temporário que dá a esta até estava a debitar bem...
> Há o mito que o liz começa a deitar água com força quando Minde enche, alguém sabe como vai a zona do mar de Minde?
> ...



Pelo que sei Minde está vazia. É preciso vários meses de chuva para que Minde encha bastante.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (31 Dez 2017 às 00:59)

kikofra disse:


> Pois, ainda não nasce água da parte de cima, mas já está bem forte
> Naquele ano em que o Lena deitou fora ao pé do matadouro? Estava a ver se encontrava fotos desse ano, lembro me de ver num blog aquilo tudo a transbordar..
> Em Leiria acho que o rio ainda vai bastante vazia, mas deve ser pelas comportas estarem abertas, agora a pouco passei por um afluente, a Ribeira do sírol e não me pareceu muito cheia, dava bem para ver o fundo, mas um ribeirito temporário que dá a esta até estava a debitar bem...
> Há o mito que o liz começa a deitar água com força quando Minde enche, alguém sabe como vai a zona do mar de Minde?
> ...



Minde está vazia.. Algumas lagoas pequenas mas nada demais.. Andei lá de mota a semana passada.. 
Para que aquilo encha, o "olho" tem que rebentar e para isso só tem que chover bem durante alguns dias..


----------



## kikofra (31 Dez 2017 às 17:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Espetáculo! Tenho de la ir ver! Nunca pensei, obrigado!


Ja não há água na nascente outra vez :/
Fui lá hoje e nada


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2017 às 18:06)

kikofra disse:


> Ja não há água na nascente outra vez :/
> Fui lá hoje e nada


Obrigado! Seja como for já é um bom sinal, a zona de alimentação da nascente já está alimentada, agora é só esperar que chova mais...


----------

